# Mathews Triax, what a surprise >>———>



## ontarget7

This bow was not on my radar at all when it was released. Now, after playing with a few I have to say Mathews really killed it with the Triax. 




















Anytime you can make a bow this compact and aim this well it’s going to be a dream for many archery hunters out there. Some I’m sure will have issues with string angle but I’m lucky in that department and can make just about anything work, while still being very accurate. 

Mathews really has things dialed in lately with top hat spacers. This one needed zero adjusting there. In fact it was so easy to tune it took all of 3 shots to get it dialed in with a bareshaft. 








Paper was money back to 25 ft or so with bareshafts. Haven’t had time to dial it in more than that yet. It is my personal so plan on fine tuning if need be. Don’t really see any issues whatsoever so far. 

Absolutely a breeze to tune with cams hitting dead on, nocking point dead center of ATA, centershot 3/4 which is darn near straight down the pipe


















Nock height is just a little under 1/8” nock high









Specs on this one 
28.8/70.5
391 gr arrow
313 fps




































Mathews is going to do very well with the Triax this year. They have been building bows like a tank since the Halon series. I personally just didn’t care for the weight distribution since I literally always have my bow in hand in the backcountry. Well this year they delivered with the Triax. Definitely not near as top heavy and overall a really good balance feel to it. It’s still on the heavier side but aims awesome so not sure how much I want to fault them in that area. 

Noise, or lack there of you might say. For the speeds it produces it’s got to be the quietest bow on the market for its performance hands down. It literally has zero vibe on the shot. 
I’m a sucker for short compact bows that shoot well and this one sure fits the bill. 

This one definitely took me by surprise 
Excellent job 
Well built and friendly to tune right out of the box. 

I’m sure I will get a few asking. Where is the Xero sight 
Still here, just have to get my long range sight 95-120 yards dialed in so I can swap back and forth when need be. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

The triax is a great shooter. It's a little to short for me but it is a home run for Mathews ! Another great review !


----------



## AZtrad

Great review. Ill be picking out a new bow in the next month or two. Plan on shooting this one but with my long draw it may just be too short.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good to see the sentiments of many validated by a respected tuner. Gets old to see the “pros” tell people it can’t be shot accurately, etc.


----------



## Larry brown

In regards to string angle a buddy has one and when he added nocking points above and below with the ones below a little bigger it stopped his high and low misses so far. Guessing the string angle was causing nock pinch and when he added nock points it gave a little more area for the d loop to be spread further and seems to have fixed his problem. 
His is a great little bow and he loves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Larry brown said:


> In regards to string angle a buddy has one and when he added nocking points above and below with the ones below a little bigger it stopped his high and low misses so far. Guessing the string angle was causing nock pinch and when he added nock points it gave a little more area for the d loop to be spread further and seems to have fixed his problem.
> His is a great little bow and he loves it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m more referring to string angle being a little steep for the longer draw length guys and may be an issue lining up their reference points 

Nock pinch can definitely be a factor with shorter ATA bows. When you are selective to use the correct soft nock spacing to the nocks you plan on using, you will have zero issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

ontarget7 said:


> I’m more referring to string angle being a little steep for the longer draw length guys and may be an issue lining up their reference points
> 
> Nock pinch can definitely be a factor with shorter ATA bows. When you are selective to use the correct soft nock spacing to the nocks you plan on using, you will have zero issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I understand and I personally don’t like the steep string angle and prefer a longer ata bow myself. But I’m not a spot and stalk or blind hunted where the shorter ata will matter. It is a good shooting bow and tunes well I just would have to get used to the angle and that’s not what I wanna do myself. I think it will sell better than the Halon did and I think the Halon did well itself.


----------



## ontarget7

Larry brown said:


> Yeah I understand and I personally don’t like the steep string angle and prefer a longer ata bow myself. But I’m not a spot and stalk or blind hunted where the shorter ata will matter. It is a good shooting bow and tunes well I just would have to get used to the angle and that’s not what I wanna do myself. I think it will sell better than the Halon did and I think the Halon did well itself.


I’m betting we see a longer version next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

I wish they would do a 34” which would correlate to a 36” with them huge cams and they may would sell me one then ha!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Yeap, fantastic little rig


----------



## drw679

Was this set with 28.5 draw length mods? Thanks for the info and sounds like a winner. Tophat system is a slick setup.


----------



## hunter11

Super impressed with the tune. I had a Chill X Pro that tuned like that. 
I'd like a longer version too but not at the expense of weight or balance....nice setup.


----------



## shootstraight

Just got a Halon 6 back in October, measuring cam to cam end since the cams are larger than most. It actually is a longer bow than a 30” bow will be. Same for the Triax, it will feel longer than it is. I too was thoroughly impressed with the top hats, what an improvement over standard shims, machining is top notch. My only complaint is the typical longer draw than they should be, had to drop back a full 1/2” to get to my 29.25 that I like. When you add that all together they are really around a 335fps bow and not a 346.

When I shot mine at first with nothing on I was blown away how dead on the hand it was. Once I added a sight though I was getting some kick to the right on the top. I added an 8 oz side bar and it went away, no front stab. With it set up like that it’s actually lighter than my Carbon Air I had cause of the stabs I needed to get a good feel.


----------



## ontarget7

drw679 said:


> Was this set with 28.5 draw length mods? Thanks for the info and sounds like a winner. Tophat system is a slick setup.


Yes, sir
Agree, when it comes to shimming if needed I prefer the top hat system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

shootstraight said:


> Just got a Halon 6 back in October, measuring cam to cam end since the cams are larger than most. It actually is a longer bow than a 30” bow will be. Same for the Triax, it will feel longer than it is. I too was thoroughly impressed with the top hats, what an improvement over standard shims, machining is top notch. My only complaint is the typical longer draw than they should be, had to drop back a full 1/2” to get to my 29.25 that I like. When you add that all together they are really around a 335fps bow and not a 346.
> 
> When I shot mine at first with nothing on I was blown away how dead on the hand it was. Once I added a sight though I was getting some kick to the right on the top. I added an 8 oz side bar and it went away, no front stab. With it set up like that it’s actually lighter than my Carbon Air I had cause of the stabs I needed to get a good feel.


Agree with everything but the speed part

I always calculate my speed numbers out to true measured draw length. Just like this one having a 28.5 draw mod but drawing 28.8













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder

ontarget7 said:


> I’m betting we see a longer version next year
> But how much would it weigh? Seems like they don't want to build a lighter bow. A 32" sounds like the perfect bow except for weight


----------



## ontarget7

Gruder said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m betting we see a longer version next year
> But how much would it weigh? Seems like they don't want to build a lighter bow. A 32" sounds like the perfect bow except for weight
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on the weight, it’s the only reason I have passed on the Halon series. Even thou they are are great line of bows that tune easy and forgiving.
> 
> They aim so well thou I’m at the point where I’m past the mass weight. Sure, I would love to see it lighter but I really don’t want to sacrifice how well it aims either.
> 
> I have to laugh a little at myself as I have a 50-60# pack in the backcountry and then whine if a bare bow mass weight is 4 1/2 #. It’s really silly of me to be honest.
> 
> I’m reevaluating my thought process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ontarget7

What I do like on the Triax is they improved the overall balance of that mass weight and that is key for me personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567

Looks good shane, i dont care what sight you use i want to know how you shoot a bareshaft without a wrist sling &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## DJO

ontarget7 said:


> What I do like on the Triax is they improved the overall balance of that mass weight and that is key for me personally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I was not thrilled with my Halon or Halon 32, they never seemed balanced and felt top heavy. The Triax is very well balanced. It is the most quiet bow I have ever shot....remarkable in the noise category. Also, very fast for the draw cycle, which is stiff but smooth. Maybe one of the better bows I have ever shot. 

The only con is it is a bit heavy for a 28" ATA bow.


----------



## fountain

ontarget7 said:


> I’m betting we see a longer version next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, the TRIAXXL


----------



## tmoran

I’ve been a huge hoyt fan. Shane you helped me with my last Nitrum 30 tremendously a few years back. Wasn’t fun to tune at all. You fixed it though. Anyway, went in to buy the Rx1 and I see a more Hoyt’s on the wall then ever. Asked why the excessive inventory. Dealer points to a few triax on the wall and said everyone buys this bow. I said whatever and reluctantly shot the triax to be polite. I wanted to not like it. I bought the darn bow. I’ve never shot anything like it. I shot the rx1 right after and of course now I can see why everyone complains about the rx1 vibration. Rx1 being released in the same model year as the triax probably plays into the reviews. Anyway, good to see those I hold in high regard feeling the way I did about this bow.


----------



## timmymac24

I raised an eyebrow when the Halons started flooding the AT classifieds on here there were more than usual about three weeks ago. Makes you wonder how many guys are dumping their Halons to pick up the Triax.


----------



## ontarget7

Want be long for some down range testing with this tank of a bow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

timmymac24 said:


> I raised an eyebrow when the Halons started flooding the AT classifieds on here there were more than usual about three weeks ago. Makes you wonder how many guys are dumping their Halons to pick up the Triax.


I loved my Halon 6 - a lot of similarities and held really well for a short bow. Not sure what makes the Triax that much of an upgrade?


----------



## bigbuckboy

after shooting one I couldn't resist. Just picked one up. Never liked any Mathews before. Coming from a Hoyt Carbon Element. I tested with and without the a stab at the shop and I left without one because all it does is add weight to the bow. There is no vibration either way.


----------



## joffutt1

swampcruiser said:


> I loved my Halon 6 - a lot of similarities and held really well for a short bow. Not sure what makes the Triax that much of an upgrade?


Then you haven't shot the Triax. At all. They feel nothing alike.


----------



## ontarget7

joffutt1 said:


> Then you haven't shot the Triax. At all. They feel nothing alike.


It’s a different animal for sure. Put a 4x lens in my HHA and I’m pounding X’s on a 5 spot darn near as good as my Perform X3D. 

Only taken it back to 40 yards so far but it is looking very promising for some epic long range shooting. 

Not much pin bobbing at all and balances great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Definitely in the running for bow of the year


----------



## Otdrsman85

The triax shoots as good for me as any of my prior hunting bows and all of them but 1 were longer with a longer brace. IDK the ryme or reason but it just shoots. I did not like the Halon or Halon 32 much but I like the Triax. Great bow and without a doubt the most vibe free quiet bow on the market.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## doug

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, sir
> Agree, when it comes to shimming if needed I prefer the top hat system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the same top hat system that the Halon uses? 

This might be my next bow choice[emoji3]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

joffutt1 said:


> Then you haven't shot the Triax. At all. They feel nothing alike.


Ha, I’ve shot it a ton, and I’ve tuned a few for my buddies. Why would I comment on it if I hadn’t shot it? 

Guess you haven’t shot the Halon — see how stupid that sounds?


----------



## ontarget7

swampcruiser said:


> I loved my Halon 6 - a lot of similarities and held really well for a short bow. Not sure what makes the Triax that much of an upgrade?


For me, it’s overall balance and aims a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

doug said:


> Is this the same top hat system that the Halon uses?
> 
> This might be my next bow choice[emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



swampcruiser said:


> Ha, I’ve shot it a ton, and I’ve tuned a few for my buddies. Why would I comment on it if I hadn’t shot it?
> 
> Guess you haven’t shot the Halon — see how stupid that sounds?


Because your post indicates they feel exactly the same.

You’re right. It does sounds pretty stupid. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

joffutt1 said:


> Because your post indicates they feel exactly the same.
> 
> You’re right. You do sounds pretty stupid. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not going to argue with you little ball bag, your the kind that brings out the worst in this site.


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1

swampcruiser said:


> I’m not going to argue with you little ball bag, your the kind that brings out the worst in this site.


That wasn’t very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

ontarget7 said:


> I’m betting we see a longer version next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They already have the longer version, Halon 32.
The reason the Triax is better balanced is because it's so short and they added the little weight at the bottom of the riser. The reason it is so quiet and vibe free is because there is less string and cables to vibrate and make noise. I think it's a very nice bow but nothing more than a shorter Halon to me.


----------



## 2016Cubs

I gotta get my hands on one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

dnv23 said:


> They already have the longer version, Halon 32.
> The reason the Triax is better balanced is because it's so short and they added the little weight at the bottom of the riser. The reason it is so quiet and vibe free is because there is less string and cables to vibrate and make noise. I think it's a very nice bow but nothing more than a shorter Halon to me.


I just would disagree 
Have tuned a lot of Halons and if they distribute the weight like they did with the Triax but in a longer ATA the longer draw guys will love it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

Tuning tip guys and yes, it’s grip related 
This is common in any of the Halon series as well. They tend to not like a low wrist grip so if your having issues with a low tear and cams are hitting the same don’t over look this to get you where you need to be. 

This pic is with cams hitting dead on the same and it’s tuned money right now. But, if I was to switch to a low wrist grip / more heel into the shot I would be fighting trying to lower the rest or throw cams out of synch to fix it. 

It’s not always the bow and sometimes the archer needs tweaking to accommodate a certain bow design. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

This will also cause your broadheads to impact high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

dnv23 said:


> They already have the longer version, Halon 32.
> The reason the Triax is better balanced is because it's so short and they added the little weight at the bottom of the riser. The reason it is so quiet and vibe free is because there is less string and cables to vibrate and make noise. I think it's a very nice bow but nothing more than a shorter Halon to me.


This is not exactly true... The “unicorn horn” does more than people think in terms of balance, noise and vibration. This dampening system is likely the foreseeable future of their riser designs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter11

Why do you prefer to only serve above the nock?


----------



## ontarget7

hunter11 said:


> Why do you prefer to only serve above the nock?


No real preference to be honest. Sometimes I will switch it up to see if I encounter any tuning issues. The majority of the time I see the same results from using one or two soft nock or none for than matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Shane, yours, or a tune for another owner? 

Having owned both a Halon and a 32, they are totally different in feel, the Triax much nicer for me.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Shane, yours, or a tune for another owner?
> 
> Having owned both a Halon and a 32, they are totally different in feel, the Triax much nicer for me.


This ones mine, bro 
Definitely the nicest overall Mathews for me personally to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice, it’s a contender for me as well. Decisions-decisions.....


----------



## 4IDARCHER

It is an awesome bow for sure. I have been lucky enough to use it in the field some this year and it has preformed well. The speed you get for such a quiet and vibration free bow in such a compact platform is pretty amazing. This year we have been blessed with several great choices from the top bow companies and the Triax could very well be king of the Mountain.


----------



## hunter11

ontarget7 said:


> No real preference to be honest. Sometimes I will switch it up to see if I encounter any tuning issues. The majority of the time I see the same results from using one or two soft nock or none for than matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

Tuning tip if your encountering a tail low 
https://youtu.be/E7aUJDb44ZY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Which camo is that?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## z7xlw

ontarget7 said:


> Tuning tip if your encountering a tail low
> https://youtu.be/E7aUJDb44ZY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man I’m gonna give this a try here soon and see what happens. Appreciate all ur help!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker

Your videos are awesome, I've watched them with great enthusiasm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgerunner7

ontarget7 said:


> Tuning tip if your encountering a tail low
> https://youtu.be/E7aUJDb44ZY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane did you do a full video review on the Triax? I never saw one .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Which camo is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ridge Reaper Barren 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

TheTracker said:


> Your videos are awesome, I've watched them with great enthusiasm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Shane did you do a full video review on the Triax? I never saw one .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I have not




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

z7xlw said:


> Thanks man I’m gonna give this a try here soon and see what happens. Appreciate all ur help!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem 
I bet this takes care of it for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

What stab you using? I can’t decide what stab or sight I want to put on my triax that I have on order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys

follow


----------



## z7xlw

ontarget7 said:


> No problem
> I bet this takes care of it for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welp!! I gotta give it to ya Shane!!! This is a high wrist grip, basically nothing else is touching the grip except the skin between thumb and index finger. I can’t tell you enough how happy I am right now. It was haunting me. You da man!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

z7xlw said:


> Welp!! I gotta give it to ya Shane!!! This is a high wrist grip, basically nothing else is touching the grip except the skin between thumb and index finger. I can’t tell you enough how happy I am right now. It was haunting me. You da man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job 

Enjoy that little bow, it’s a shooter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7xlw

ontarget7 said:


> Great job
> 
> Enjoy that little bow, it’s a shooter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yes it is. I’ve always been a sucker for short ata bows and this one right here is just awesome. Stacking arrows at 20 yards. For me that’s good lol. My eyes aren’t what they used to be. It’s more bow and arrow than Indian lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

z7xlw said:


> Haha yes it is. I’ve always been a sucker for short ata bows and this one right here is just awesome. Stacking arrows at 20 yards. For me that’s good lol. My eyes aren’t what they used to be. It’s more bow and arrow than Indian lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s awesome ! 

My gut tells me it just maybe my go too for this year 

It’s crazy how well the pin settles on the Triax. I have very little pin bobbing at all even when I threw in a 4x lens. 

I’m the same and a sucker for a solid shooting short ATA bow and this my friend is exceeding my expectations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgerunner7

Same thing happened with my Triax and low wrist grip. It was set 1/8“nock high and I was getting it ever so slightly nock low bare shaft. I had to bump it up around a quarter of an inch nock high to straighten it out. I wonder if that is a decent option rather than adjusting your grip? I’ll try adjusting my grip a touch today to see how it reacts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Same thing happened with my Triax and low wrist grip. It was set 1/8“nock high and I was getting it ever so slightly nock low bare shaft. I had to bump it up around a quarter of an inch nock high to straighten it out. I wonder if that is a decent option rather than adjusting your grip? I’ll try adjusting my grip a touch today to see how it reacts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have found even when throwing the cams out of synch or going way nock high you still can’t work it out perfect. 

Not to mention cams out of synch will show up in vertical group spread down range on this type of system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridgerunner7

ontarget7 said:


> I have found even when throwing the cams out of synch or going way nock high you still can’t work it out perfect.
> 
> Not to mention cams out of synch will show up in vertical group spread down range on this type of system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it helped for me but didn’t fix it. Still nock low. The high grip feel really unnatural also. I don’t get why it does that but other guys have said the same. Some people seem to have no issue. Could running it higher in the Berger help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

well Shane, lots of us have been saying the same exact things about the Triax for some time now, this is a refreshing thread to read, you have more credibility here than most of us:wink:

I love my Triax! it shoots far better than the specs indicate, Mathews killed it with this bow. I don't know if an up scaled Triax would feel as good, I think there are lots of little aspects that give this bow that feel, and shootability.


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> well Shane, lots of us have been saying the same exact things about the Triax for some time now, this is a refreshing thread to read, you have more credibility here than most of us:wink:
> 
> I love my Triax! it shoots far better than the specs indicate, Mathews killed it with this bow. I don't know if an up scaled Triax would feel as good, I think there are lots of little aspects that give this bow that feel, and shootability.


You guys were absolutely right 
For my needs, it doesn’t get much better. 
I’m willing to sacrifice the mass weight since it aims so well. Very little pin bobbing at all.
Really easy to relax on target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Well it helped for me but didn’t fix it. Still nock low. The high grip feel really unnatural also. I don’t get why it does that but other guys have said the same. Some people seem to have no issue. Could running it higher in the Berger help?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to play with that but yes, nocking point location can play a role in slightly tweaking it to your grip preference. It will only get you so much however. The rest will more than likely have to be grip adjustment. 
On a side note, I do find a higher wrist grip creates less tension in the hand and arm. This usually gives a tighter float pattern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

ontarget7 said:


> You will have to play with that but yes, nocking point location can play a role in slightly tweaking it to your grip preference. It will only get you so much however. The rest will more than likely have to be grip adjustment.
> On a side note, I do find a higher wrist grip creates less tension in the hand and arm. This usually gives a tighter float pattern
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would a different grip angle like a shrewd help with a lower wrist shooter?


----------



## z7xlw

zekezoe said:


> Would a different grip angle like a shrewd help with a lower wrist shooter?


I’m using a medium wrist torque less grip and it helped but I’m thinking about getting a high wrist and trying it. I’m a medium wrist shooter I’d guess and paper tuning the triax was driving me nuts. A high wrist grip fixed it thanks to Shane!! Honestly tho my triax was stacking arrows before I found out about the high wrist situation. I only hunt and shoot for fun so after it wouldn’t paper tune I gave up and just shot it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Slayer

Yea that .3 is a killer lol


----------



## ontarget7

zekezoe said:


> Would a different grip angle like a shrewd help with a lower wrist shooter?


I have not played with aftermarket grips at all so I’m limited on actual results for that. I have heard it has helped a few with the nock lows. 

Although the Mathews grip is not my personal favorite I can’t complain to much, as I find it very repeatable. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> You guys were absolutely right
> For my needs, it doesn’t get much better.
> I’m willing to sacrifice the mass weight since it aims so well. Very little pin bobbing at all.
> Really easy to relax on target
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here. I don't hunt stands or blinds, but this bow still suits my needs perfect. it's very, very thick and brushy around here, and short bows are just easier to get through that, while on your pack, or just moving in on something. 

....and why not get a short bow if you don't sacrifice forgiveness? a long ATA bow is never an asset just for the sake of being long (in the woods) a short bow is.:wink:


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

That is a sexy sucker. Ive got one in Forest and absolutely love it


----------



## ontarget7

Thanks









It has fast become my go too bow. 
Not sure I have ever had a bow in my avatar until now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewLehman

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has fast become my go too bow.
> Not sure I have ever had a bow in my avatar until now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one aesthetically pleasing bow! Can’t wait to get my hands on one.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

This is serious with the Avatar change!


----------



## dnv23

swampcruiser said:


> This is serious with the Avatar change!


That's what I was thinking. Lol


----------



## BucksnBass525

Hey Shane how about this for your avatar?


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Shane how about this for your avatar?
> 
> View attachment 6382599


I will drink it all. 
That Triax is the cats meow 
Did not think this would be the case 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Triax kicking the Xpedite to the curb bro? (I’m okay with that, probably the only guy on AT that hates it)


----------



## BucksnBass525

I know you know I am kidding, but I too am surprised.
I have spoke to you about Mathews bows in general in the past and there was not much love, I feel like you are giving up draw cycle, speed, grip and weight coming from the Evolve series of bows.

Are you sure you are ok buddy?


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> I know you know I am kidding, but I too am surprised.
> I have spoke to you about Mathews bows in general in the past and there was not much love, I feel like you are giving up draw cycle, speed, grip and weight coming from the Evolve series of bows.
> 
> Are you sure you are ok buddy?


For a speed bow the Xpedite is great. However, for my style of hunting you always have a bow in hand. The Triax has a way better in the hand feel over the Xpedite. Ease of draw would go to the Xpedite as well. 

The only thing Mathews was lacking was the weight distribution on the Halon series. From a factory standpoint they have been very consistent and their top hat system is still the best. You don’t have to deal with a gazzilion shims falling all over the place if you need to swap out. 

The Triax aims incredibly well. I would say I am holding as steady with it as my full blown target rig. Throw in the compact size for the backcountry and it makes it the winner for me personally. 

The grip I am also extremely repeatable, even thou it’s not my favorite per say. 

Accuracy, compact size, aim-ability, feel in hand and just built tough has won me over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Triax kicking the Xpedite to the curb bro? (I’m okay with that, probably the only guy on AT that hates it)


I probably explained it in the post above, bro 
Anytime you can take a 28” ATA and make it aim that well it’s a winner in my book. Plus they did an excellent job on bow balance. 
Heck, I got well over 32oz of less weight on stabs than my target rig and it’s just sitting there rather easy on target. Crazy !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looking forward to your continuing results/updates on it, thanks.


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has fast become my go too bow.
> Not sure I have ever had a bow in my avatar until now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dude your gonna make me spend my profit sharing:set1_chores030:


----------



## Mathias

Giving serious thought to ordering a Barren with Stone limbs and custom string/cable colors.
I like the Forest too, but it’s going to be very popular, different is good for me.


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Giving serious thought to ordering a Barren with Stone limbs and custom string/cable colors.
> I like the Forest too, but it’s going to be very popular, different is good for me.


I was going to go Forest as well but liked the Barren in person better. 

Really like this setup and color choice 




full moon64 said:


> dude your gonna make me spend my profit sharing:set1_chores030:


It’s only retirement 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenarrow81

Great review, Shane! I just picked mine up on Sunday and can’t wait to get it dialed in. One of, if not the, best pure hunting bows to hit the market in some time. It basically touches on all things needed for a hunting rig. Still have my Halon for now, but this might be a own 2 of type bow. Glad to see you back on here more often. Sweet looking rig too. I went all Sub Alpine for mine.


----------



## nboswell1

Great review Shane. Are you goona review the Prime Logic this year also another great compact bow. Thanks for all the reviews you do🖒

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## callmeeazy

Great review I’m thinking of getting one I’m just not shore. It feels so small in my hand I’m not a small guy but I like the way it shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

I’m surprised you need that much stabilizer on the front, I kinda thought that the added front riser with the dampener would eliminate the need for one. Especially since the Halon doesn’t need one.


----------



## adamantine

As always, awesome review. That thing is a real beautiful bow too. Stout and tight

Will be really interested to see how it compares to your carbon stealth with a decent amount of stabilizer weight!


----------



## ontarget7

shootstraight said:


> I’m surprised you need that much stabilizer on the front, I kinda thought that the added front riser with the dampener would eliminate the need for one. Especially since the Halon doesn’t need one.


I always run a stab on my hunting bow, it makes it easy to carry in the backcountry as I run it behind my head and across my shoulders sometimes. 

There is not a whole lot of difference between having a stab or not having one. The aim really well either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Thanks guys

Definitely recommend shooting one. May not be for everyone but it will be a sweet shooter for many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

nboswell1 said:


> Great review Shane. Are you goona review the Prime Logic this year also another great compact bow. Thanks for all the reviews you do🖒
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


More than likely not. Not that I don’t like it, it’s a solid bow but I’m feeling like it’s time to settle in with the Triax. 

I like a shorter ATA bow for hunting and there hasn’t been many at all that has put an impression on me like the Invasion. Still actually own two of them. Well the Triax is topping that one in a rather fast way. I like the mass weight of the Invasion over the Triax but it seems like the Triax just aims that much better for me. 

It’s really just an awesome bow that has so many plus factors for me personally I see it being around for some time to come. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Hey Shane, don't shoot the "R". hahaha


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Het Shane, don't shoot the "R". hahaha


I finally shot one. It’s a solid bow but will have to pass [emoji6]

It’s time to settle in guys and I’m extremely happy with how forgiving this little tank of a bow is. 

I can’t even remember the last time I had a sticker on my truck of an archery manufacturer 

Change is in the air [emoji16]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

What about your PSE’s? Is the Mathews the be hunting rig?


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Diesel79 said:


> What about your PSE’s? Is the Mathews the be hunting rig?


Still have a few 
Figured since I’m not tuning to the extent as I used to it’s time to just settle in. A lot factors come into play for me personally. Just weighing in the pros and cons for all the different bows I have. 

Actually been struggling with this lately as I have an addiction with bow tuning, tinkering with different bows every year, learning what makes them tick etc. 

Now it’s just time to relax settle in with what fits me best currently and spend my time on the range more, instead of tinkering as much. 

Really just liking the Triax and I just get along really well with it in short order. It’s a sign of forgiveness to be doing this well this fast for me so I’m running with it. 

Got a TRX 8 for target and hoping that’s a good transition back and forth between the two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

this thread puts a smile on my face....haha

there have been a few similar threads this year, and I think this is the first one that the haters aren't calling the OP a Mathews fan boy that doesn't know what a good bow feels like, it's too short, Mathews could make a crossbow and the anti crossbow crowd would buy it and call it the best bow ever made, etc:wink:

nice to see someone with credentials, and an unbiased past on reviewing bows typing the same things lots of us have been experiencing, haha!


----------



## OCHO505

Shane... Shall I call the police due to the recent vandalism of your truck on the back window?

LMAO - man that bow is really nice, shoots very well and beyond quiet! If I was getting a Mathews this would be the one.

It is interesting this year a bow spec wise that would drive people away has won more people to Mathews than almost any of there bows. 

Realm X has almost done the same with Bowtech never thought the grip was so bad. They change it and people loved it! Good to see things improving!


----------



## Viper69

ontarget7 said:


> I always run a stab on my hunting bow, it makes it easy to carry in the backcountry as I run it behind my head and across my shoulders sometimes.
> 
> There is not a whole lot of difference between having a stab or not having one. The aim really well either way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I may actually not even use a stab on mine for hunting. Holds and shoots great either way. Plus without a stab the weight of the set up bow is reduced.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Great news on the triax. For those who have had sometime behind them- how are the factory strings? Is it worth going custom from the start? Thanks


----------



## Outdoor G

I have had good luck with the factory strings on mine...I did need to switch the top hats to get it to tune though...it is a sweet shooting rig for sure, can't wait to take it after turkeys this spring.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Outdoor G said:


> I have had good luck with the factory strings on mine...I did need to switch the top hats to get it to tune though...it is a sweet shooting rig for sure, can't wait to take it after turkeys this spring.


That was my second question- are they coming from the factory properly shimmed


----------



## ontarget7

Mcbowhunt said:


> That was my second question- are they coming from the factory properly shimmed


The 5 that I have had have all been good as is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

OCHO505 said:


> Shane... Shall I call the police due to the recent vandalism of your truck on the back window?
> 
> LMAO - man that bow is really nice, shoots very well and beyond quiet! If I was getting a Mathews this would be the one.
> 
> It is interesting this year a bow spec wise that would drive people away has won more people to Mathews than almost any of there bows.
> 
> Realm X has almost done the same with Bowtech never thought the grip was so bad. They change it and people loved it! Good to see things improving!


LOL [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nboswell1

ontarget7 said:


> More than likely not. Not that I don’t like it, it’s a solid bow but I’m feeling like it’s time to settle in with the Triax.
> 
> I like a shorter ATA bow for hunting and there hasn’t been many at all that has put an impression on me like the Invasion. Still actually own two of them. Well the Triax is topping that one in a rather fast way. I like the mass weight of the Invasion over the Triax but it seems like the Triax just aims that much better for me.
> 
> It’s really just an awesome bow that has so many plus factors for me personally I see it being around for some time to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on🖒 been wanting to check out that triax


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Ok, I'll go.

I'm reading this thread thinking this can't be real. It's like a bad dream but it's still there every time I come back to AT.:mg:

I mean either 
1) This is just a big joke and we are just waiting for Shane to say "Ha, just kidding everyone. Bow is ok but not for me. Just thought I'd have some fun with everyone" or...
2) Shane has become a Mathews fanboy. I mean I never thought I'd see the day where Shane had a Mathews avatar and truck sticker for pete's sake (or any brand for that matter - not focused on Mathews here).

Still smh at this one. LOL!

Enjoy the bow Shane! Sounds like a nice one - look forward to shooting it but I will commit right now to not buying one. I mean a man just has to stick to his principles sometimes. LOL:wink:

PS - as a side note, have to love the "validation" people feel when a notable figure in the little world of AT speaks highly of a product they've already bought.


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> Ok, I'll go.
> 
> I'm reading this thread thinking this can't be real. It's like a bad dream but it's still there every time I come back to AT.:mg:
> 
> I mean either
> 1) This is just a big joke and we are just waiting for Shane to say "Ha, just kidding everyone. Bow is ok but not for me. Just thought I'd have some fun with everyone" or...
> 2) Shane has become a Mathews fanboy. I mean I never thought I'd see the day where Shane had a Mathews avatar and truck sticker for pete's sake (or any brand for that matter - not focused on Mathews here).
> 
> Still smh at this one. LOL!
> 
> Enjoy the bow Shane! Sounds like a nice one - look forward to shooting it but I will commit right now to not buying one. I mean a man just has to stick to his principles sometimes. LOL:wink:
> 
> PS - as a side note, have to love the "validation" people feel when a notable figure in the little world of AT speaks highly of a product they've already bought.


Love the tongue and cheek lol
I have been waiting for the “April Fools” moment as well, but the bow is special. I’ve shot my Triax more since release day than I shot my Halon 30 and 32 combined. It amazes me how well it hits behind the pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

Are these bows draw length specific?


----------



## Mathias

No validation for me. I like the bow, it’s on my short list, still waiting to try a Ritual.
From my perspective _I’m_ just happy Shane came to his senses and ditched that horrific Xpedite, the clamoring over it and the ugly grey color riser was worse than any Mathews thread in recent memory!


----------



## DrewLehman

digsafe said:


> Are these bows draw length specific?


They’re modular based, I believe the same module as used on the Halon 32 models.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

No joke here gentlemen. 
It’s time to spend my hard earned money elsewhere and ride the Mathew’s train. It’s a platform and a bow that I can stick with for awhile. 

My wife says she doesn’t see me sticking it out so the challenge is on [emoji16]. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> No joke here gentlemen.
> It’s time to spend my hard earned money elsewhere and ride the Mathew’s train. It’s a platform and a bow that I can stick with for awhile.
> 
> My wife says she doesn’t see me sticking it out so the challenge is on [emoji16].
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man I would say your wife is right. LOL
> My wife just says "there's another box on the porch" and keeps walking. hahahaha
> 
> My bet is you will hunt the "X" or the "R" this year. :zip:


----------



## ontarget7

Let the wagerIng start [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

Viper69 said:


> I agree. I may actually not even use a stab on mine for hunting. Holds and shoots great either way. Plus without a stab the weight of the set up bow is reduced.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I got the 6” flatline for mine, will see how it works when I get it in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CobiaonTower

This bow sounds really awesome from what everyone is saying....mainly, I am hearing foregiving/accurate, although I would not expect that from the short ata and bh, I will definitely go shoot one soon, do those of you with longer DL (say 30 ish) feel the same?


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

ontarget7 said:


> Let the wagerIng start [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure your not being sponsored by Mathews now and on there prostaff or something? Lol


----------



## ontarget7

3 Blade Rage said:


> Are you sure your not being sponsored by Mathews now and on there prostaff or something? Lol


That is a big negative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Predator said:


> PS - as a side note, have to love the "validation" people feel when a notable figure in the little world of AT speaks highly of a product they've already bought.


you sure have an odd way of looking at things....

in no way it's validation, we know and knew how nice the bow is, it's more for people like you talking it down like you have spent time behind it and actually know what you're talking about, but have not shot one, and still stick with your "matter of fact" strong opinion based on nothing:wink:

among this group of people on AT, I wouldn't want to be a notable person:shade:


----------



## ontarget7

It’s just a damn good bow
What’s not to like ? 
Looking forward to some 100 yard groups with this little toy [emoji12]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

I have pretty much the same opinion as Shane on the triax .its an extremely nice shooting bow .


Predator said:


> Ok, I'll go.
> 
> I'm reading this thread thinking this can't be real. It's like a bad dream but it's still there every time I come back to AT.:mg:
> 
> I mean either
> 1) This is just a big joke and we are just waiting for Shane to say "Ha, just kidding everyone. Bow is ok but not for me. Just thought I'd have some fun with everyone" or...
> 2) Shane has become a Mathews fanboy. I mean I never thought I'd see the day where Shane had a Mathews avatar and truck sticker for pete's sake (or any brand for that matter - not focused on Mathews here).
> 
> Still smh at this one. LOL!
> 
> Enjoy the bow Shane! Sounds like a nice one - look forward to shooting it but I will commit right now to not buying one. I mean a man just has to stick to his principles sometimes. LOL:wink:
> 
> PS - as a side note, have to love the "validation" people feel when a notable figure in the little world of AT speaks highly of a product they've already bought.


----------



## Predator

roosiebull said:


> you sure have an odd way of looking at things....
> 
> in no way it's validation, we know and knew how nice the bow is, it's more for people like you talking it down like you have spent time behind it and actually know what you're talking about, but have not shot one, and still stick with your "matter of fact" strong opinion based on nothing:wink:
> 
> among this group of people on AT, I wouldn't want to be a notable person:shade:


Oh Roosie, take it easy - just messin' with you - Just admit that you got all warm and fuzzy when Shane (with his "credentials" to quote you) praised your bow - pretty obvious in post #105. LOL :wink:


----------



## Predator

BucksnBass525 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No joke here gentlemen.
> It’s time to spend my hard earned money elsewhere and ride the Mathew’s train. It’s a platform and a bow that I can stick with for awhile.
> 
> My wife says she doesn’t see me sticking it out so the challenge is on [emoji16].
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man I would say your wife is right. LOL
> My wife just says "there's another box on the porch" and keeps walking. hahahaha
> 
> My bet is you will hunt the "X" or the "R" this year. :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you BucksnBass. Hunting season is a long ways away! :mg: Shane has a history of switching hunting bows multiple times before he heads to the back country. I mean it wasn't long ago that it was definitive - 3 bows in the stable - all PSE's - as I recall, PerformX 3D for spots, Xpedite for foam (maybe hunting) and Carbon Stealth for back country hunting. I won't believe anything until the fat lady sings! LOL But I do appreciate that Shane can't make up his mind for long because we all get to hear his take on a bunch of bows. He generally has pretty good taste in bows as well based on my observation.
Click to expand...


----------



## doug

I can’t see the Triax being smoother than my Reign 6, but like a kid in the candy store I’ll have to give it a look! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

doug said:


> I can’t see the Triax being smoother than my Reign 6, but like a kid in the candy store I’ll have to give it a look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not easier to draw than the Evolve cams [emoji6]

That is only one aspect of a bow and one has to weigh the pros and cons to suite his individual needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

While I am still on the fence if the Triax, the Ritual or the RealmX should take top honors for best bow this year I will say that Shane is onto something when it comes to fighting the urge to switch up everything all the time and hitch your wagon to one make. It frightens me when I add up all the money I have spent and lost this year when it comes to flipping bows, buying better filming equipment, accessories, ect... I love to test out new products but I am having to think hard on if I love it more then going on different hunts. From the last 3-4 years I have easily lost enough money to go on a brown bear hunt...... Let that sink in, a freakin brown bear hunt!

I still could of bought the best bow of the year, but between choosing multiple bows, then loosing a bit on each when flipping them, buying all new accessories to test out only to sell a week later it adds up quickly. My constant testing and comparing on my own dime all the new releases from Kuiu, First Lite, and Sitka is nuts to say the least. I can't believe that I could of probably hunted elk in a prime New Mexico unit on a landowner's tag for what I have blown. Can't blame Shane one bit for not wanting to continue with that.


----------



## A CASE DEEP

^^^ you are right, now that you put it like that. The reviews that you guys put out are nice and helpful but that is definitely taking it to an extreme unhealthy level. If you do actually do everything you said, then it is definitely time for a change.


----------



## pseshooter84

Shane- a few months back you were talking about how great the xpedite held on target and how nice those ecs cams are. Do you think that the triax is a more accurate bow? I was between the halon 32, evolve 35 and xpedite for a hunter class 3d bow set up. Is it crazy to consider the triax for a 3d bow over the others mentioned? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

4IDARCHER said:


> While I am still on the fence if the Triax, the Ritual or the RealmX should take top honors for best bow this year I will say that Shane is onto something when it comes to fighting the urge to switch up everything all the time and hitch your wagon to one make. It frightens me when I add up all the money I have spent and lost this year when it comes to flipping bows, buying better filming equipment, accessories, ect... I love to test out new products but I am having to think hard on if I love it more then going on different hunts. From the last 3-4 years I have easily lost enough money to go on a brown bear hunt...... Let that sink in, a freakin brown bear hunt!
> 
> I still could of bought the best bow of the year, but between choosing multiple bows, then loosing a bit on each when flipping them, buying all new accessories to test out only to sell a week later it adds up quickly. My constant testing and comparing on my own dime all the new releases from Kuiu, First Lite, and Sitka is nuts to say the least. I can't believe that I could of probably hunted elk in a prime New Mexico unit on a landowner's tag for what I have blown. Can't blame Shane one bit for not wanting to continue with that.


Ditto ^^^

I have been doing this for quite some time.
I really enjoy helping others in this sport but it has been on my dime forever. I don’t regret one bit of it and still help people all the time with tuning, product info etc.

It’s just time for a new season and all that effort focused in other areas.

I really like how Mathews puts so much back into this sport, their stance on their faith, they have been steadfast for years in their goals and direction. 

Now they finally built a great awesome balanced bow that suites my needs extremely well. 

The Triax rocks [emoji1363]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

pseshooter84 said:


> Shane- a few months back you were talking about how great the xpedite held on target and how nice those ecs cams are. Do you think that the triax is a more accurate bow? I was between the halon 32, evolve 35 and xpedite for a hunter class 3d bow set up. Is it crazy to consider the triax for a 3d bow over the others mentioned?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As crazy as it sounds I may pick up a second,
Just for 3D it holds that well for me. 

The Xpedite holds awesome for a speed bow but I am seeing more forgiveness and repeatability in the Triax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosovocop

I owned a Halon 6 and I thought the Triax was a much smoother draw that my Halon.


----------



## shootstraight

News flash, some bows just feel better to some people. Shane I appreciate your feedback as you always seem impartial, with that said I give the Triax 6 months : )


----------



## 0nepin

I really really liked the triax and if it was lighter and faster I would own one right now still might .28” ATA will be super fun to take turkey hunting .


ontarget7 said:


> As crazy as it sounds I may pick up a second,
> Just for 3D it holds that well for me.
> 
> The Xpedite holds awesome for a speed bow but I am seeing more forgiveness and repeatability in the Triax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

shootstraight said:


> News flash, some bows just feel better to some people. Shane I appreciate your feedback as you always seem impartial, with that said I give the Triax 6 months : )


Your on[emoji481]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker

ontarget7 said:


> Ditto ^^^
> 
> I have been doing this for quite some time.
> I really enjoy helping others in this sport but it has been on my dime forever. I don’t regret one bit of it and still help people all the time with tuning, product info etc.
> 
> It’s just time for a new season and all that effort focused in other areas.
> 
> I really like how Mathews puts so much back into this sport, their stance on their faith, they have been steadfast for years in their goals and direction.
> 
> Now they finally built a great awesome balanced bow that suites my needs extremely well.
> 
> The Triax rocks [emoji1363]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen brother

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Predator said:


> Oh Roosie, take it easy - just messin' with you - Just admit that you got all warm and fuzzy when Shane (with his "credentials" to quote you) praised your bow - pretty obvious in post #105. LOL :wink:


you see how most Triax threads have gone (you have participated) where are all the people calling ontarget out?:wink:

it's a VERY surprising bow, certainly not the specs I thought I would be shooting, but it's awesome...... and yes, it has been irritating hearing opinions similar to yours who haven't shot the bow stating it doesn't shoot as good as longer ata bows, yada yada, but those types have been pretty quiet in this thread, so it's obvious it's 100% who the OP is, compared to any of us, yes, it is refreshing seeing a thread on the triax where you guys aren't running as rampant...


----------



## Predator

4IDARCHER said:


> Can't blame Shane one bit for not wanting to continue with that.


Can't either - although it's interesting he's pushing a $1k sight - yikes. I've thrown my share of cash down the drain going through multiple bows and other products but nothing like either of the two of you. I keep saying I'm sticking with a bow for a few years and I keep failing miserably on that promise. I do love the Realm X so maybe I can make this one stick for a while - but then there are a few 2018 bows I haven't yet shot which makes me nervous - lol.


----------



## ontarget7

Predator said:


> Can't either - although it's interesting he's pushing a $1k sight - yikes. I've thrown my share of cash down the drain going through multiple bows and other products but nothing like either of the two of you. I keep saying I'm sticking with a bow for a few years and I keep failing miserably on that promise. I do love the Realm X so maybe I can make this one stick for a while - but then there are a few 2018 bows I haven't yet shot which makes me nervous - lol.


I don’t believe anyone is pushing a sight. More like sharing my findings. It is truly an impressive sight, no doubt. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

roosiebull said:


> you see how most Triax threads have gone (you have participated) where are all the people calling ontarget out?:wink:
> 
> it's a VERY surprising bow, certainly not the specs I thought I would be shooting, but it's awesome...... and yes, it has been irritating hearing opinions similar to yours who haven't shot the bow stating it doesn't shoot as good as longer ata bows, yada yada, but those types have been pretty quiet in this thread, so it's obvious it's 100% who the OP is, compared to any of us, yes, it is refreshing seeing a thread on the triax where you guys aren't running as rampant...


I don't know where they are. Maybe they've said their peace and don't feel the need to call him out. :wink:

I'm sure it's a great bow for many and I've never suggested it isn't so don't lump me in with whomever you are referring to. I look forward to shooting it but I'm simply not interested in a bow with that short of an ATA, that steep of a string angle and a grip that requires a high wrist grip (which I find inherently less accurate and repeatable - especially with the grip structure Mathews uses) to avoid vertical nock travel issues. That's nothing more than my preferences and standards when it comes to a bow for "ME". Others may feel it's a worthwhile trade-off to sacrifice in these areas for some other benefits the bow may offer. Nothing wrong with that - everyone has to reach their own conclusion. 

Not sure I understand the level of concern you are expressing on this matter. If you love the Triax and it fits you well that's great and you shouldn't care what Shane or me or anyone else thinks about it - you don't have to justify your preference to everyone on AT and you shouldn't let yourself get so "irritated" with people who have opinions that differ from yours. I hope you have great success with the bow!


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> I don’t believe anyone is pushing a sight. More like sharing my findings. It is truly an impressive sight, no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, not meant to be a negative but you were sent the sight (probably free or at a big discount) with the hopes you would provide a glowing review of it here on AT with the obvious benefit of driving awareness and ultimately sales. That's exactly what has happened. Super long thread and a number of folks convinced to run out and buy it based on that review. 

I don't doubt it's an impressive sight. Even I am very tempted to buy it based on your review. At the same time, I'm torn on the very issue raised here about some of us blowing through too much money chasing the perfect bow (or sight, or whatever) - which forces sacrifices elsewhere (like hunts we could otherwise be going on as already pointed out). It's just an interesting irony that we arrived at this discussion in a thread started by you and your apparent change in heart on this while having just recently also started a thread praising the merits of the most expensive archery sight (by a long shot) on the market. If you are sincere in your new found approach to bow buying I suspect you share the tension I feel with the new Garmin sight and are smart enough to recognize the irony.


----------



## ontarget7

Predator said:


> I look forward to shooting it but I'm simply not interested in a bow with that short of an ATA, that steep of a string angle and a grip that requires a high wrist grip (which I find inherently less accurate and repeatable - especially with the grip structure Mathews uses) to avoid vertical nock travel issues.


For what it’s worth a low heel grip induces more secondary muscles that aren’t need in the shot process, generally making a low heel grip less accurate to the majority 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> For what it’s worth a low heel grip induces more secondary muscles that aren’t need in the shot process, generally making a low heel grip less accurate to the majority
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not necessarily promoting "low wrist" - I would describe mine as somewhat neutral. But there is a massive amount of evidence to suggest that the more you can get bone-to-bone alignment you actually remove the muscular tension and support needed to maintain consistency through the release and a high wrist grip almost by definition reduces this benefit. If nothing else this is basic logic.


----------



## ontarget7

LOL 
Not really basic to some

On to the Triax [emoji16]

Or you can start a thread of how horrible it is when you haven’t even shot it [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Maybe predator can start the first ,Is the Triax struggling thread ? Lol


ontarget7 said:


> LOL
> Not really basic to some
> 
> On to the Triax [emoji16]
> 
> Or you can start a thread of how horrible it is when you haven’t even shot it [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> LOL
> Not really basic to some
> 
> On to the Triax [emoji16]
> 
> Or you can start a thread of how horrible it is when you haven’t even shot it [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never remotely said it was horrible and me shooting it won't change my thoughts on the aspects I focused on above. It will only help me to better appreciate some of the other attributes. And we have you to point out the nuances with respect to the high grip required - this goes back to your review of the Halon's (same issue has persisted). It's helpful you have been able to point that issue out to people because many otherwise wouldn't figure it out until after they had dropped a grand on the bow and spend time with it to discover they couldn't shoot it accurately. This info allows those who aren't comfortable with that grip style or don't want to make that change to avoid making the $1k mistake they might otherwise have made. You shouldn't be upset when people take that input to heart and decide to head a different direction. That's not deciding the bow is horrible or "hating" on it or some nonsense like that. It's just making a more informed decision about selecting a bow that will fit them well.

And I guess we don't want to talk about the tension between being more responsible in dropping money on bows and buying a $1k sight. :wink:

Back to the Triax....


----------



## griffwar

0nepin said:


> Maybe predator can start the first ,Is the Triax struggling thread ? Lol


LOL him and elkman!!


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> Maybe predator can start the first ,Is the Triax struggling thread ? Lol


LOL

They put out a Triax 5 and it would be right up your alley for speed. It’s a great platform I hope they expand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

0nepin said:


> Maybe predator can start the first ,Is the Triax struggling thread ? Lol


Wait....nobody ever started one of those? I thought there was a "struggling" thread for just about everything. Maybe I will but I better wait until I shoot it as I would be considered unqualified to start such a thread until I did so. :wink:


----------



## griffwar

Simple really, just change grips, people do it all the time on all brands of bows!


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> LOL him and elkman!!


I would have to be a Hoyt fanboy to be grouped with elkman :wink:


----------



## 0nepin

That would be awesome. Still might get one for run and gun turkeys hunting .


ontarget7 said:


> LOL
> 
> They put out a Triax 5 and it would be right up your alley for speed. It’s a great platform I hope they expand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> Simple really, just change grips, people do it all the time on all brands of bows!


Did that with my Switchback way back when (when Mathews had the blocky wood grips) - shot it with a Shrewd. If you could find the right option that could solve one of the 3 issues.


----------



## griffwar

Predator said:


> Did that with my Switchback way back when (when Mathews had the blocky wood grips) - shot it with a Shrewd. If you could find the right option that could solve one of the 3 issues.


The 3 issues you have I guess.


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> The 3 issues you have I guess.


Absolutely.

The grip issue could possibly be solved but a lot of buyers don't want to have to go on a search for the optimal aftermarket grip and the incremental cost involved. That's why Shane's feedback on the grip Idiosyncrasy is valuable so buyers know what they are getting into or they can choose to go with the many bow options out there that don't require a high wrist grip to avoid vertical nock travel issues.


----------



## roosiebull

Predator said:


> I look forward to shooting it but I'm simply not interested in a bow with that short of an ATA


I wasn't interested in that short of a bow either, never considered owning a bow under 30" ATA, the early praise it got here was different, and I was intrigued, then after I shot it I was VERY interested in a short ATA bow. i'm sure it doesn't defy any laws of physics, but it sure feels as it does. 

I personally don't care what praise my bow gets, I think the Triax will steal the throne, but my favorite bow of all time wasn't really a popular bow, lots of people didn't like it, but I loved it, best hunting bow I have ever had.

I will say, without the praise here, I wouldn't have shot the Triax, so I guess I was influenced to the point of gaining curiosity, but I can assure you, the bow sold itself when I shot it. if not for the praise here, I would have sold myself short and bought a Bowtech this year, because I wouldn't have known any better:wink:

AT "archers helping archers" thanks to AT, I ended up with a better mousetrap....


----------



## roosiebull

and my little bow will make my bulls look bigger:wink:


----------



## Predator

roosiebull said:


> and my little bow will make my bulls look bigger:wink:


This is VERY true! LOL! Can't wait to see a pic of just that. You certainly won't be able to rest that little thing between the antlers unless you shoot a super narrow racked bull.:wink:


----------



## nflook765

I haven’t even shot my Triax through paper yet to verify grip, but I can tell already I’m not a fan of the very low wrist grip geometry on the bow. This was also a huge turnoff for me when I tried to give a Halon a go. I’m wondering why Mathews makes such a low wrist grip on the bow when it’s apparent these bows like the shooter to use a high wrist grip?!

I will echo the gentleman who said he thinks the Triax draws smoother than the Halon. I thought the same thing, but doesn’t seem like it would make sense with the fact same cams. Not sure about difference in limb deflections.


----------



## digsafe

Well I hope Shane doesn’t Go and buy a recurve and put it in his avatar.

There will be a lot of used compounds in the AT classifieds.


----------



## btmonnat

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has fast become my go too bow.
> Not sure I have ever had a bow in my avatar until now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never liked Mathews but only ever shot 2. This bow has an outstanding look to it. I am in love with my obsession turmoil but these are very deserving a good look. Great review

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



nflook765 said:


> I haven’t even shot my Triax through paper yet to verify grip, but I can tell already I’m not a fan of the very low wrist grip geometry on the bow. This was also a huge turnoff for me when I tried to give a Halon a go. I’m wondering why Mathews makes such a low wrist grip on the bow when it’s apparent these bows like the shooter to use a high wrist grip?!
> 
> I will echo the gentleman who said he thinks the Triax draws smoother than the Halon. I thought the same thing, but doesn’t seem like it would make sense with the fact same cams. Not sure about difference in limb deflections.


This is just my take on grip, which I know nothing about 

Even thou I have not been a fan of the overall balance of the Halon series it has the same grip as the Triax. The grip is another reason I decided on the Triax and staying with Mathews. 

When I was tuning I had my fair share of Halon series bows in for tuning and one thing that always stood out, they were always very friendly bareshaft tuning. I would get very little deviations from a lateral standpoint. 

I have had quite a few guys tell me how they haven’t cared for the grip in general as far as personal preference but for whatever reason it has been one of the more easier bows to have clean bareshafts for them. 

Then take a look at some of your pro shooters that shoot these very same grips. They do not shoot with a low wrist heel into the bow grip for a reason. Why ? It’s not the most repeatable, you incorporate secondary muscles that are not needed in the shot process. This leading to a larger pin float pattern. 

I feel they are made this way by design. Although it may not be my personal preference it does exactly what it should do and that it is extremely repeatable. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

btmonnat said:


> Never liked Mathews but only ever shot 2. This bow has an outstanding look to it. I am in love with my obsession turmoil but these are very deserving a good look. Great review
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Thanks

This little bow surprised the heck out of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’m going to use Jesse as an example on grip. 










You will notice he does not have a low heel grip stance. The higher part of the grip is fully around the upper portion of the grip and the index finger is more forward towards the target. 

This grip stance is nothing out of the ordinary. Although some on AT will make it out to be some huge ordeal. LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

I have tried this grip before but gets to the point where your broadhead is way too close to your finger. I’ve even had fletchings on target arrows hit my finger, never 7nderstood how pros do this. Guess they run higher than the berger.


----------



## ontarget7

shootstraight said:


> I have tried this grip before but gets to the point where your broadhead is way too close to your finger. I’ve even had fletchings on target arrows hit my finger, never 7nderstood how pros do this. Guess they run higher than the berger.


I’m just giving you another example
You can reference my video and broadheads aren’t even close to my hand. 

There are a few variations but will accomplish the same results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

shootstraight said:


> I have tried this grip before but gets to the point where your broadhead is way too close to your finger. I’ve even had fletchings on target arrows hit my finger, never 7nderstood how pros do this. Guess they run higher than the berger.


That jumps right out at you in the Jesse photo. His index finger is basically wrapped over the top of the shelf.:mg: Scare stuff if you've got a broadhead sitting up there.


----------



## Predator

nflook765 said:


> I haven’t even shot my Triax through paper yet to verify grip, but I can tell already I’m not a fan of the very low wrist grip geometry on the bow. This was also a huge turnoff for me when I tried to give a Halon a go. I’m wondering why Mathews makes such a low wrist grip on the bow when it’s apparent these bows like the shooter to use a high wrist grip?!
> 
> I will echo the gentleman who said he thinks the Triax draws smoother than the Halon. I thought the same thing, but doesn’t seem like it would make sense with the fact same cams. Not sure about difference in limb deflections.


Yeah, I'm not sure why the Mathews engineers haven't been able to get this one right. Tough to use Shane as a proxy for how well this bow and grip will work for the masses. I mean Shane is a grip guru (and an incredible shot to boot). He has the uncanny ability of discovering what little grip tweaks are necessary to make a bow with an odd grip still shoot well and then is able to repeat it. I mean he has videos out on grip nuances. Much appreciated by some and a great learning tool but many out there don't wish to figure out how to modify their grip to make a bow work and if they are shooting two different bows going back and forth between the two would be a major pain for most.


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

Grip will always be a major factor in why a bow maybe forgiving to some but not others. Once this is realized by the masses, those same masses will be able to shoot any bow exceptionally well. 

Mathews engineers have figured it out, that is the part you are completely missing. 

There is very little deviation from a lateral standpoint and you have to go to a very low wrist grip / heel pressure to see a low tail reaction. 

Again, we have been taught for so long that a perfect grip is your hand like a stop sign position, which is a low heel into the grip and this creates way more tension throughout the muscles in your arm. 

So to say it’s a Mathews engineering issue is simply false. 

They just have figured out how to build a grip that is far less torque-able and why they have stayed with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I can’t even count how many guys have sent me messages about them going back to a Halon series bow because they found them far more friendly in the tune verses others even thou it was not necessarily their personal preference on grip. 

Go figure. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2

I'm not sure I would say Mathews has it wrong. I can see if someone doesn't like it or likes another manufacturers grip better but isn't the Triax grip the same grip Mathews has been using for years? I get the riser itself maybe different from bow to bow and so it makes it feel different but the I've owned plenty of Mathews and it seems like it's been the same style grip for a while now and they seems to have been selling plenty of bows over the years.

I own a Triax and a Bowtech Reign 6 and even though they are very different grips I don't seem to have issues going back and forth between bows but I get personal preference. But then again I'm not your typical AT shooter who can shoot 3 inch groups at 80 yards all day long.


----------



## bigbucks170

did the Triax change your mind about the Stealth SE ?


----------



## ontarget7

Yes, same grip for awhile now
From a repeatability standpoint it’s excellent IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bigbucks170 said:


> did the Triax change your mind about the Stealth SE ?


Great bow, but yes. 

Love the weight of the Stealth but overall the pluses for me personally on the Triax put it on top of the pack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntIL2

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, same grip for awhile now
> From a repeatability standpoint it’s excellent IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right that's what I thought.


----------



## Predator

Funny, back when the Halon wasn’t so much in favor with you the reviews from you indicated that the low grip angle promoted vertical nock travel issues unless you modified your grip to use a high wrist grip style. Then, earlier in this thread you admit it’s not your preferred grip style but you are willing to make the necessary adjustments because other attributes of the bow more than offset this inconvenience. Now it’s the most repeatable grip ever – lol. Funny how the story evolves to fit the desired narrative.

I think there is some confusion on the grip styles so let me be clear on what I believe. I believe a neutral grip is optimal as it promotes direct pressure down the radius bone of your forearm. A high or low wrist grip involves muscular pressure to shift the pressure point up or down from that neutral position and thus typically introduces inherent instability.

Looking at the picture of Jesse above and notwithstanding his unusually high finger placement with his index finger wrapped over the shelf, it’s not obvious to me whether he is using a neutral or high wrist grip style. He clearly has thumb pad pressure on the grip although it’s pretty obvious he’s not using a low wrist grip style based on the angle of his hand. But none of us can really feel the pressure he’s placing on the grip and the degree to which muscularity is involved. His grip is not an obvious high wrist grip where pressure is meaningfully shifted into the webbing much higher on the thumb.

Let me use an example which might be helpful. If you lean against a door jam using your thumb pad in the hand as a pressure point and do so with the hand at about shoulder height you are going to feel something very close to neutral grip pressure. If you shift that hand down 18 inches and lean into it the pressure point is going to shift higher (towards the webbing, or higher on the thumb). It will feel a bit awkward and you’ll need muscularity to help stabilize it. Conversely, if you shift your hand up 18 inches above shoulder height the pressure point will shift lower and the same dynamic will happen in the other direction. Neutral is always better IMO.

That said, there are many recurve bows that are specifically designed to be shot with a high wrist grip where the pressure point is shift up into the webbing area. The critical factor here is that the grip is designed to promote such grip pressure with a clear low swell in the grip intended to create upward pressure on your hand lessening the amount of muscularity needed to comfortably and repeatedly execute that grip. The typical longbow is the opposite (and yes, I’ve shot my share of both and actually hunted with a longbow for a number of years).

The problem with the Mathews grip (and I would call this an engineering design issue) is that the grip has an unusually low angle (something you’ve also pointed out in the past). I’ve shot both the Halon and Halon 32 and I was struck by how awkward the low grip angle felt as I began to draw the bow as it pushed the pressure point lower and brought the top of the bow back when you started the draw cycle “if” you tried to use neutral grip pressure. Yes, you can offset this but using a high wrist grip but that’s not what I do (nor do most I suspect). The low grip angle has the opposite effect of the typical recurve grip which promotes a higher wrist grip. So, “if” these bows require a higher wrist grip (as you’ve advocated multiple times in the past) then their grip design forces one to use muscularity to achieve such grip pressure which seems to be a really bad answer. “If” on the other hand, this guidance has been a bit misleading and a neutral grip works just fine then perhaps no such lateral nock issues actually exist unless one uses an intentionally low grip pressure (I don’t follow any “stop sign” nonsense btw, and don’t suspect many intentionally use muscularity to shift the pressure point lower than neutral because they were improperly taught to do so, although there are probably a few out there to which this might apply).


----------



## nflook765

It appears I have been fooled by the grip. Looking at the Halon's forward, I thought the grip was a lot more vertical than previous Mathews with the focus grip and forward. I put some lines to it and it appears to be identical or very close angles. Maybe just a feel thing since the grip is actually lower on the bow than previous bows?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I think both Shane and Predator are making excellent points in this thread that has evolved somewhat into a fairly civil debate. It is these in-depth discussion that I find the real value of AT.


----------



## Predator

nflook765 said:


> It appears I have been fooled by the grip. Looking at the Halon's forward, I thought the grip was a lot more vertical than previous Mathews with the focus grip and forward. I put some lines to it and it appears to be identical or very close angles. Maybe just a feel thing since the grip is actually lower on the bow than previous bows?


And perhaps therein lies the flaw. They pushed the grip lower on the bow which necessarily shifts the balance point of the bow up relative to grip position necessitating grip pressure higher in the grip to avoid vertical nock travel issues. But they failed to modify the grip angle when they pushed it lower on the riser which thus doesn’t promote the higher grip pressure needed but instead requires the archer to employ more muscularity to achieve that higher pressure. ??? Perhaps that’s the dynamic going on here and would certainly explain the awkward feel?


----------



## griffwar

I've never had a problem with Mathews grip's, I do prefer the Focus over the Flatback though, tuned just fine with no low nock problems at all.


----------



## Predator

4IDARCHER said:


> I think both Shane and Predator are making excellent points in this thread that has evolved somewhat into a fairly civil debate. It is these in-depth discussion that I find the real value of AT.


Thanks and I always appreciate your well thought out and articulated comments here as well. It's what can and should happen here when people act like adults and stick to discussions about archery topics. Unfortunately there are a few around here who either aren't capable of having a logical debate or have no desire to and just resort to personal attacks and name calling when someone shares an opinion different than their own. Things then get ugly quickly. Fortunately that has not happened here.


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

I think that some may take my word as issues to the extreme. When I generally give info it is quite in depth so these small things may or may not be an issue to every person. These are tid bits to help those that may come across a given situation. 

I believe I conveyed that in the grip video but I’m sure you will have some that focus solely on it being an issue. 

Especially those that haven’t shot it. 

If it was a concern, I would not be shooting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoran

Are there not aftermarket high wrist grips for Mathews?


----------



## Lucas Cooney

I've had three Mathews bows in for testing over the last year or so (and the Triax is coming soon). I had a real issue with the feel of the grip on the TRX 7. I did not have any issue with repeatability - it was just a comfort thing. I found the grip a bit too wide at the throat.

Interestingly, it's become less of an issue for me with each bow. The Halon 32 didn't bother me quite as much and the TRX 38 I've got now even less so. I'd still like the throat to be a hair narrower, but have no real complaints otherwise. I still prefer some other grips more, but familiarity has eased any issues I was having early on.

I am very interested to spend some real time with the Triax. Outside of a handful of arrows at the ATA Show, I haven't touched it. I'll only have it a few days before I leave on a hog hunt, so I'm hoping broadhead tuning will be a simple process. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## BucksnBass525

I have had 6-8 Mathews over the years, the only one I had any sort of issue with grip wise was the H32/6. 
That said it may have been the balance of the bow in all reality, and not a grip issue at all.
I can say that with what time I have spent with the Triax, the grip and balance feels much better than its Halon series counterparts.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

historically a neutral grip has show to be the most repeatable....


----------



## 0nepin

It would be nice if predator would actually go and shoot the triax , surprised the heck out of me .


4IDARCHER said:


> I think both Shane and Predator are making excellent points in this thread that has evolved somewhat into a fairly civil debate. It is these in-depth discussion that I find the real value of AT.


----------



## 173BC

Interesting thread for sure. 

I like the Triax, it's a nice bow to shoot in the lanes, Mathews has really been stepping up since the Halon series came out imo. I guess the true test will come after chasing elk through the hills though, I just can't get over the weight. I wasn't able to shoot it with a sight so I'm not sure how consistent I am with it, but I know even with my RX-1 Turbo after I have a rest, sight and stabilizer on it I'm right at 6lbs which seems to be my magic make or break number. 

Ever since Hoyt came out with the matrix I was a carbon riser fan. After owning a 2014 CST I went back to try a couple aluminum riser bows (unlike 90% of people I didn't like the 2014 CST). 1-1/2 seasons with aluminum risers was enough to get me to switch back to carbon, this time I think for good. After last fall's moose hunt, freezing temps and hiking through muskeg bogs I was really missing my Carbon bow. 

I'm glad you found the one that fits like a glove Shane, but a sticker on your truck....... I hope there's no tattoo parlors near by :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Sivart

I'll wait for the Triax XL that will surely come out next year.......LOL. Love the bow, just want it to be 32" ata.


----------



## PNW Slayer

I have both and shot them side by side they shoot and feel NOTHING alike man. When someone says that you have to question their knowledge of shooting bows. Are you new to archery? Because anyone who's shot a lot or even 1,000 arrows would 've able to tell the difference it's night and day man!!! I have a Halon for sale in 75% let off 28.5 draw black tactical! lol I have 2 Triax's


----------



## BucksnBass525

Sivart said:


> I'll wait for the Triax XL that will surely come out next year.......LOL. Love the bow, just want it to be 32" ata.


This^^^


----------



## PNW Slayer

I used to be the same way, if you look at when a guy draws back the Triax the string is 2.5 inches higher then the axle on both ends, it's shooting at 33 inches! So that's why it shoots so well. I hunt out West we do a mix of road hunting looking for the herds of elk and packing in 3-8 miles and I was fortunate to get my hands on a Triax for late archer elk 2017 and it performed so well I bought it and ordered another one in my Subalpine! You are also correct they will make a Triax but a bit longer, I'm thinking maybe 30-32. Even me knowing that I would prefer this short bow because the string is 2.5 inches above the axle


----------



## Predator

PNW Slayer said:


> I used to be the same way, if you look at when a guy draws back the Triax the string is 2.5 inches higher then the axle on both ends, it's shooting at 33 inches! So that's why it shoots so well. I hunt out West we do a mix of road hunting looking for the herds of elk and packing in 3-8 miles and I was fortunate to get my hands on a Triax for late archer elk 2017 and it performed so well I bought it and ordered another one in my Subalpine! You are also correct they will make a Triax but a bit longer, I'm thinking maybe 30-32. Even me knowing that I would prefer this short bow because the string is 2.5 inches above the axle


Glad you like your bow but your assertion supports a myth/distortion about this bow I’ve seen multiple times. Yes, the cams look huge compared to that tiny little bow but all cams these days are big and I doubt they are much larger than those of the competition. The bow does NOT shoot like or have the string angle of a 33” ATA bow. The distance between string departure points may measure something similar but the string departure points on a 33” ATA bow would probably measure closer to 39 or 40”. Still a BIG diff and the Triax is still a very short ATA bow.

Why don’t you measure the exact distance (unless you’ve already confirmed it at exactly 2.5”) between the midpoint of the axle and the top of the cam and post the diff. Then we can measure some others (I’ll measure my evolve 31 and my Realm X when I get a chance). Add 2x that amount to the ATA and we have the comparison you are referring to. Or, if you want to get technical because the limbs will come back slightly differently we can throw them in a draw board and measure tip to tip at full draw and compare. What you’ll find is that the Triax is still a super short ATA bow that we have a far sharper string angle than my Realm X for instance.


----------



## Predator

Sivart said:


> I'll wait for the Triax XL that will surely come out next year.......LOL. Love the bow, just want it to be 32" ata.


A 32 or 33" ATA Triax would be very interesting but I don't see how it's possible to keep the same design, limb angle, dead-in-the-hand feel, balance etc. with a Triax that long without adding substantial weight to it. By definition you'd have to add 4-5 inches of riser and that would weigh a LOT! I hope that can pull it off somehow but not holding my breath just yet.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Thanks for the civil discourse guys. Learning much for posts like this.


----------



## 173BC

Here is a good short and sweet video that shows the string angle of the Triax.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AfNHwILPXNA


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Predator said:


> A 32 or 33" ATA Triax would be very interesting but I don't see how it's possible to keep the same design, limb angle, dead-in-the-hand feel, balance etc. with a Triax that long without adding substantial weight to it. By definition you'd have to add 4-5 inches of riser and that would weigh a LOT! I hope that can pull it off somehow but not holding my breath just yet.


I think you would end up with a h32 again.

It has been said that the h32 is slightly less dead in hand than the Halon and the Triax is slightly more dead in hand than the Halon.

The correlation has to be the length of the riser. Everything on the bows is pretty much equal. 

I only have experience with the 32, but have no problems tuning and getting good vertical nock travel without consciously inducing a lot of high pressure to the grip. I would describe it as neutral and agree with Shane, it is very repeatable.


----------



## Glorious

timmymac24 said:


> Makes you wonder how many guys are dumping their Halons to pick up the Triax.


I Don't Think so.... 

Just Halon Limbs on a Shorter Riser... That's NOT Breaking new ground in Technology......the IBO Rating is with the 75% Let-off Mods installed... Now have you tried to Shoot the TRIAX28 with 75% let-off? ... I have and it's a Pig to Shoot.... and i Love my MATHEWS Bows... 

The Mathews Creed XS is a Much Better, quieter & Smoother hunting bow that can generate some speeds as well.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Glorious said:


> I Don't Think so....
> 
> Just Halon Limbs on a Shorter Riser... That's NOT Breaking new ground in Technology......the IBO Rating is with the 75% Let-off Mods installed... Now have you tried to Shoot the TRIAX28 with 75% let-off? ... I have and it's a Pig to Shoot.... and i Love my MATHEWS Bows...
> 
> The Mathews Creed XS is a Much Better, quieter & Smoother hunting bow that can generate some speeds as well.


The listed speeds are at the 85% let off, have been for a couple of years now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Glorious said:


> I Don't Think so....
> 
> Just Halon Limbs on a Shorter Riser... That's NOT Breaking new ground in Technology......the IBO Rating is with the 75% Let-off Mods installed... Now have you tried to Shoot the TRIAX28 with 75% let-off? ... I have and it's a Pig to Shoot.... and i Love my MATHEWS Bows...
> 
> The Mathews Creed XS is a Much Better, quieter & Smoother hunting bow that can generate some speeds as well.


You’ve been spouting this crap for awhile, that doesn’t make it true. Too many people saying the opposite. Pack up your hatred and peddle it elsewhere.


----------



## Glorious

4IDARCHER said:


> The listed speeds are at the 85% let off, have been for a couple of years now.


The Triax28 is a 2018 Model bow and NOT 2 years old.

My Mathews HALON32 5 is rated at 352fps. the 75% let-off gave me 10fps and it's NOT a Bow that is Rated at 362fps. at an average the 75% let-off on the Halons should be about 6 to 8fps.


----------



## Glorious

LetThemGrow said:


> You’ve been spouting this crap for awhile, that doesn’t make it true. Too many people saying the opposite. Pack up your hatred and peddle it elsewhere.


What's NOT True about the 2018 Mathews TRIAX28 Just been ... Halon Limbs on a Shorter Riser...


----------



## bcowette

I had an original Halon and now own a Halon 32. I shot a Triax the other night and I actually noticed a mild vibration in the grip. The Triax is no different than the Halon or Halon 32. If they're tuned perfect they're all vibe free. If they're not you'll get some vibe. People saying this bow is "amazingly quiet and vibe free" are letting the marketing go to your head. Pick the one with the ATA that suits you best.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Glorious said:


> The Triax28 is a 2018 Model bow and NOT 2 years old.
> 
> My Mathews HALON32 5 is rated at 352fps. the 75% let-off gave me 10fps and it's NOT a Bow that is Rated at 362fps. at an average the 75% let-off on the Halons should be about 6 to 8fps.


What I posted up is that Mathews have been listing its speeds at the 85% mods for 2 years now. The halon was up to 345fps AT 85% the Halon 32 was up to 343fps AT 85%. The 5in brace at 353 was at 85%.


----------



## vince71969

Glorious said:


> The Mathews Creed XS is a Much Better, quieter & Smoother hunting bow that can generate some speeds as well.


Better and smoother can be subjective but stating that the CreedXS is quieter than the Triax is just false. Easily repeatable and verifiable through decibel meter testing.


----------



## Mathias

Somewhere in this thread “validation” was mentioned.
I can now agree in one sense.
The Triax was a contender for me. I needed to shoot the anticipated Ritual before deciding. I did so today.
Where this thread helped me was showing me the RR Barren color. Not popular in my area on any of the recent Mathews bows.
I placed my order for Barren with Stone limbs with tan and buckskin strings/cables and black servings.
6-8 weeks out, just in time for early warm up.


----------



## dnv23

KYBowhunter89 said:


> I think you would end up with a h32 again.
> 
> It has been said that the h32 is slightly less dead in hand than the Halon and the Triax is slightly more dead in hand than the Halon.
> 
> The correlation has to be the length of the riser. Everything on the bows is pretty much equal.
> 
> I only have experience with the 32, but have no problems tuning and getting good vertical nock travel without consciously inducing a lot of high pressure to the grip. I would describe it as neutral and agree with Shane, it is very repeatable.


Agree, the shorter riser and less exposed strings are why it's so dead on the shot. I have shot the Triax quite a bit and it just doesn't do anything for me besides being quiet and vib free. It does balancestors better than the Halon but that's not saying much. Lol 

No dought it's a very nice bow, it just isn't the bow for me.


----------



## silentchaos

Pretty dang fast


----------



## LetThemGrow

bcowette said:


> People saying this bow is "amazingly quiet and vibe free" are letting the marketing go to your head. Pick the one with the ATA that suits you best.


Quick someone tell Shane that he fell for a marketing gimmick. :wink:


----------



## BENRAYC

Great looking bow. I noticed in the close-ups that it looks like the finish is not so durable? Is that the case? Also what camo pattern is that? Thanks!


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Somewhere in this thread “validation” was mentioned.
> I can now agree in one sense.
> The Triax was a contender for me. I needed to shoot the anticipated Ritual before deciding. I did so today.
> Where this thread helped me was showing me the RR Barren color. Not popular in my area on any of the recent Mathews bows.
> I placed my order for Barren with Stone limbs with tan and buckskin strings/cables and black servings.
> 6-8 weeks out, just in time for early warm up.


No regrets on that color at all, your going to like it. 
Dialed in my sight tape finally on my HHA at 20-60 and 60 was impressive. Just need to get these matched up so I can stretch it out to 100 this weekend. 




BENRAYC said:


> Great looking bow. I noticed in the close-ups that it looks like the finish is not so durable? Is that the case? Also what camo pattern is that? Thanks!


Not really sure what your getting from the pics but I don’t have any issues with the finish. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765

This thread is on it's way to getting derailed in a hurry as usual. D-a-m-n


----------



## sambone

I went to a shop to shoot the Triax today after reading onTarget7's review (I've been silently staking him for awhile now)...

I picked the bow up, held it for a minute and hung it back up. For me, personally, it still has that Halon tank feel to it. Just far heavier than what I like for the mountain hunting. 
I chose not to shoot it because I knew I would not buy it. 
I am glad so many people are loving it though. Its cool to see this little bow cause such a stir this year.


----------



## ontarget7

sambone said:


> I went to a shop to shoot the Triax today after reading onTarget7's review (I've been silently staking him for awhile now)...
> 
> I picked the bow up, held it for a minute and hung it back up. For me, personally, it still has that Halon tank feel to it. Just far heavier than what I like for the mountain hunting.
> I chose not to shoot it because I knew I would not buy it.
> I am glad so many people are loving it though. Its cool to see this little bow cause such a stir this year.


Those were my initial thoughts on weight but not on balance. I feel it has a much better overall balance than the Halon series. 

Like, I said from the beginning, it wasn’t on my radar at all. Once I shot it, analyzed pin float got it dialed in, my thoughts changed rather quickly. 

This little bow drilled it today at 60 yards. Really liking what I see so far out of this exceptionally well performing compact bow. 

May not be for everyone but I’m digging it and see no problem with it on the mountain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambone

ontarget7 said:


> Those were my initial thoughts on weight but not on balance. I feel it has a much better overall balance than the Halon series.
> 
> Like, I said from the beginning, it wasn’t on my radar at all. Once I shot it, analyzed pin float got it dialed in, my thoughts changed rather quickly.
> 
> This little bow drilled it today at 60 yards. Really liking what I see so far out of this exceptionally well performing compact bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be for everyone but I’m digging it and see no problem with it on the mountain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats awesome. And Ive seen your videos and clearly your arms are "guns" whereas mine are like serving. haha. Good luck in 2018!!


----------



## ontarget7

sambone said:


> Thats awesome. And Ive seen your videos and clearly your arms are "guns" whereas mine are like serving. haha. Good luck in 2018!!


Now that’s funny  

You have a great time in 2018 as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

bcowette said:


> I had an original Halon and now own a Halon 32. I shot a Triax the other night and I actually noticed a mild vibration in the grip. The Triax is no different than the Halon or Halon 32. If they're tuned perfect they're all vibe free. If they're not you'll get some vibe. People saying this bow is "amazingly quiet and vibe free" are letting the marketing go to your head. Pick the one with the ATA that suits you best.


Hardly. You can get all the best tuners in the country together and I don't care how well you get any 2018 flagship tuned, IT WILL NOT BE AS DEAD AS THE TRIAX. I have seen 3 guys now order the bow after one arrow.

There are a lot of great 2018, but there is nobody on the planet that can get any of them as dead as the Triax, quiet................maybe.

You have to give credit where credit is due, Mathews killed it in that respect.


----------



## BucksnBass525

I hope my Ritual gets here soon, all this Triax talk makes me antsy to order a Stone/Black Limb combo.


----------



## Mathias

BucksnBass525 said:


> I hope my Ritual gets here soon, all this Triax talk makes me antsy to order a Stone/Black Limb combo.


You know you should....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

BucksnBass525 said:


> I hope my Ritual gets here soon, all this Triax talk makes me antsy to order a Stone/Black Limb combo.


I ordered a stone/EV2 limb combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007

I finally shot the little bow tonight. I shot a PSE Carbon Stealth and the Mathews Triax side by side. For a 28" ATA bow at 29" DL I didn't believe I could possibly have a comfortable head position with nose to string with my normal anchor point...but it did it. That little bow is different. I also don't like the mass weight of the bow. Nice that its short ATA to maneuver in a tree stand or ground blind, but it is a chunk. The best part about this bow is that it just balances period. I didn't have a sight on it, but it just sits there in your grip not even drawn. It doesn't lean left, right, forward or back. It just feels perfectly balanced. This is even more evident at full draw. It just sits still. This bow is nothing like either Halon. They didn't balance well for me at all...way too top heavy.
After trading my Prime Ion because it was too short ATA for me, I'm still not sure I can get down with the Triax. It feels like a cupid bow in my hands. I have the desire to go shoot it again though.


----------



## swampcruiser

Sorry, I’m hijacking, but what did you think of the Stealth vs the Triax?


----------



## mattstub

Have loved shooting mine so far, I almost forget how silent it is in my hands and quiet it is on release until I go back to shooting my Nitrum.


----------



## JDUB007

Also sorry to sidetrack...Stealth Is Super light and I feel like if you had to walk a long way with the Carbon Stealth you’d be happy. PSE grip is nice...perhaps a bit narrower than the triax. Draw cycle has a slight edge over the Triax. Those evolve cams are smooth. There is some slight vibe and feedback at the shot. Overall it felt well balanced. It was like meh this bow is nice. I’d buy it over the Hoyt carbon all day.
Shooting the triax was like holy crap really...no way at 28”ATA. I probably won’t pick up the Stealth again but I’ll shoot the Triax some more


----------



## upserman

How about the Evole 31 compared to the Triax?


----------



## tkm#4604

Predator said:


> Glad you like your bow but your assertion supports a myth/distortion about this bow I’ve seen multiple times. Yes, the cams look huge compared to that tiny little bow but all cams these days are big and I doubt they are much larger than those of the competition. The bow does NOT shoot like or have the string angle of a 33” ATA bow. The distance between string departure points may measure something similar but the string departure points on a 33” ATA bow would probably measure closer to 39 or 40”. Still a BIG diff and the Triax is still a very short ATA bow.
> 
> Why don’t you measure the exact distance (unless you’ve already confirmed it at exactly 2.5”) between the midpoint of the axle and the top of the cam and post the diff. Then we can measure some others (I’ll measure my evolve 31 and my Realm X when I get a chance). Add 2x that amount to the ATA and we have the comparison you are referring to. Or, if you want to get technical because the limbs will come back slightly differently we can throw them in a draw board and measure tip to tip at full draw and compare. What you’ll find is that the Triax is still a super short ATA bow that we have a far sharper string angle than my Realm X for instance.


I think you would disagree and argue with anyone on AT even if one were to say" the sky is blue today" you should put your money where your mouth is and test shoot a Triax and give us your honest review not your opinion based on your extensive knowledge of archery astrophysics, just sayin

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Predator has strong opinions but to me he doesn’t seem unreasonable, just means you need to come with a well thought out and articulated argument for why your points are valid. I am guessing Shane doesn’t mind the intellectual jousting either. I look at it like this; ALL the bows made today will do the job they are intended to do and ALL are light years ahead of where bows were when I started shooting. We are all a bit nuts splitting hairs like we do but that is the fun part and definitely one of the things that separates us from the casual archer. I think the Triax is a solid well built bow that holds better then it should for its size (although nothing will make it feel to me like an actual target bow) but I also think there is room and reason to debate its merits.


----------



## PNW Slayer

Just got my Subalpine Triax today after 10 1/2 weeks! A crap ton of people must have ordered this bow, because I ordered it the day it came out!!! Got the new QAD MXT fall away in Subalpine to match along with the quiver, and stabilizer! I went with the Cameron Hanes FMJs 400s they are inbetween the Easton Axis at 9.7 gpi and the 300s which are 10.7 gpi, The FMJ 400's are 10.2 GPI and I had to cut the arrows as short as I could at 28 inches with a 28.5 draw. I'm very happy wuth my set up and will be my machine for years to come. I feel Mathews out done themselves with this bow, because those guys like me that buy a new bow every other year are going to keep this Triax for many years lol


----------



## ontarget7

4IDARCHER said:


> Predator has strong opinions but to me he doesn’t seem unreasonable, just means you need to come with a well thought out and articulated argument for why your points are valid. I am guessing Shane doesn’t mind the intellectual jousting either. I look at it like this; ALL the bows made today will do the job they are intended to do and ALL are light years ahead of where bows were when I started shooting. We are all a bit nuts splitting hairs like we do but that is the fun part and definitely one of the things that separates us from the casual archer. I think the Triax is a solid well built bow that holds better then it should for its size (although nothing will make it feel to me like an actual target bow) but I also think there is room and reason to debate its merits.


You can’t even really have an opinion if you have not shot it. You can guess, and speculate,
that would be about it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PNW Slayer said:


> Just got my Subalpine Triax today after 10 1/2 weeks! A crap ton of people must have ordered this bow, because I ordered it the day it came out!!! Got the new QAD MXT fall away in Subalpine to match along with the quiver, and stabilizer! I went with the Cameron Hanes FMJs 400s they are inbetween the Easton Axis at 9.7 gpi and the 300s which are 10.7 gpi, The FMJ 400's are 10.2 GPI and I had to cut the arrows as short as I could at 28 inches with a 28.5 draw. I'm very happy wuth my set up and will be my machine for years to come. I feel Mathews out done themselves with this bow, because those guys like me that buy a new bow every other year are going to keep this Triax for many years lol


Looking good !! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

4IDARCHER said:


> Predator has strong opinions but to me he doesn’t seem unreasonable, just means you need to come with a well thought out and articulated argument for why your points are valid. I am guessing Shane doesn’t mind the intellectual jousting either. I look at it like this; ALL the bows made today will do the job they are intended to do and ALL are light years ahead of where bows were when I started shooting. We are all a bit nuts splitting hairs like we do but that is the fun part and definitely one of the things that separates us from the casual archer. I think the Triax is a solid well built bow that holds better then it should for its size (although nothing will make it feel to me like an actual target bow) but I also think there is room and reason to debate its merits.


Agree


----------



## SCFox

Glorious said:


> The Triax28 is a 2018 Model bow and NOT 2 years old.
> 
> My Mathews HALON32 5 is rated at 352fps. the 75% let-off gave me 10fps and it's NOT a Bow that is Rated at 362fps. at an average the 75% let-off on the Halons should be about 6 to 8fps.


The speed difference between the 75 and 85% mods is only 3-4fps. I’ve shot the past five Mathews models and tested the speed difference. It is certainly 6-8 FPS, and definitely not 10fps. 

SCFox


----------



## 0nepin

Exactly !!!!! Nothing about the spec’s had me at all excited about the triax but once I shoot it , I was like WOW.


ontarget7 said:


> You can’t even really have an opinion if you have not shot it. You can guess, and speculate,
> that would be about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

ontarget7 said:


> You can’t even really have an opinion if you have not shot it. You can guess, and speculate,
> that would be about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Captain Speculation can and can do it dogmatically!


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



shootstraight said:


> Captain Speculation can and can do it dogmatically!


I should have said an opinion based on know knowledge and pure speculation of the topic at hand. 

Dogmatic fits that well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazzdeer1!

Great shooting bow


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



upserman said:


> How about the Evole 31 compared to the Triax?


I still really like the Evolve cams for the draw cycle to performance they are great. 

The things I like more about the Triax

1) overall appearance and camo options. It just looks like a tank and will take years of abuse. Just overall well built 
2) tuning I prefer top hat spacers to work with and their cable roller is much friendlier on cables
3) grip is more repeatable when really analyzing from one to another from a tuning standpoint for me personally 
4) aims better with less pin float for me. I would compare the pin float on the Triax to the Evolve 35 more than the 31
5) overall balance and feel I would give the edge to the Triax although mass weight is heavier
Both excellent bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO

Shane, are you using your typical DL with the Triax. I had a guy tell me that you should go 1/2" longer on short ATA bows to get the string closer to your eye. Was wondering if there is any truth to this.


----------



## ontarget7

DJO said:


> Shane, are you using your typical DL with the Triax. I had a guy tell me that you should go 1/2" longer on short ATA bows to get the string closer to your eye. Was wondering if there is any truth to this.


It all depends on facial structure and how your reference points line up. On most bows I usually run 28-28.5 and my true measured draw on the Triax is a touch over 28.75.

So it’s within a 1/4” of my normal range of actual measured draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

Mathews will sell more Triax bows on one shot than any other bow thats been produced. Most all of todays bows are super vibe free and silent but somehow they went a little farther. It really is that good.









Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoran

DJO said:


> Shane, are you using your typical DL with the Triax. I had a guy tell me that you should go 1/2" longer on short ATA bows to get the string closer to your eye. Was wondering if there is any truth to this.


I think the Triax string angle is probably more like a 32-33 ATA bow due where the string comes off the large cams at full draw. Said another way, i'd bet one couldn't possibly guess the ATA by shooting it alone. My thoughts anyway.


----------



## Predator

tkm#4604 said:


> I think you would disagree and argue with anyone on AT even if one were to say" the sky is blue today" you should put your money where your mouth is and test shoot a Triax and give us your honest review not your opinion based on your extensive knowledge of archery astrophysics, just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Exactly the kind of immature personal attacks we don’t need around here and this thread was doing quite fine without (and from a guy making only his 2nd post - nice contribution)


----------



## Predator

shootstraight said:


> Captain Speculation can and can do it dogmatically!


So I guess now that the civility seal has been broken the haters are going to come out? You've been hating on me for years. Does it make you feel better?


----------



## Predator

Guys, I have every intention of shooting a Triax at some point but it may not happen for a bit. The nearest shop with a Triax is over an hour away. I probably could have gotten there earlier in the month but they also carry Elite so I figured I’d wait until they got the Ritual in. I haven’t yet verified whether they have the Ritual because I’m swamped with work and frankly don’t have the time. During the week, by the time I get home I have no ability to get there. This weekend I’ll be working all day Saturday. Sunday, between church, another afternoon commitment and a super bowl party in the evening (they wouldn’t be open then anyway) I won’t have the opportunity either. So it may be a bit and I’m sorry to disappoint you but there are priorities in my life higher than going out of my way to get to an archery shop so that I can appease AT members by having a slightly (and I would emphasize slightly) more informed opinion on topics relating to this bow.


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> I should have said an opinion based on know knowledge and pure speculation of the topic at hand.
> 
> Dogmatic fits that well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, I have a lot of respect for you and your tuning ability and insight. For years I have paid close attention to what you have to say and appreciate your largely unbiased (well, before you started putting branded stickers on your truck anyway – jk – lol) opinion on bows you tune and shoot. And while I’m a very good archery shot I would frankly be embarrassed to stand at the line with you and shoot arrows at 100 yards – you are truly an impressive archery shot. I give credit where credit is due.

But I have to say I’m terribly disappointed in this response and, worse yet, your kowtowing to a hater. You are a better man than this.

You are actually asserting that I can’t have an opinion on the topics discussed in this thread without having gone to a shop and shot the Triax? Seriously? In case your memory is short (which it appears to be in this case) let’s review the primary topics of discussion I’ve participated in here.

The most prevalent has been a discussion based on your own review feedback over the past 2 years (which again, I’ve paid close attention to) indicating that the grip angle (and perhaps placement on the riser) can cause vertical nock travel issues and that a change in grip style to a higher wrist grip may be necessary to clean that up (your assertion, not mine). Trying to understand that feedback and reconcile it with my concern that a high wrist grip (subject to how you define it) is IMO inherently less accurate based on the physiological fact that a neutral grip is, by definition, going to involve less muscle control which can introduce inconsistency.

Please, please tell me how I’m unqualified to participate in that discussion or somehow unqualified to have an opinion on it because I haven’t got to a shop and put some arrows through a Triax (noting by way of reference I have shot the Halon and Halon 32 upon which your original assertions were based). It’s utterly absurd to make such an assertion.

I further discussed the myth that this bow somehow has a string angle like a 33” ATA bow (which has now again been asserted by someone else). This is a basic math problem and easy to disprove. I will do so once I get the measurements I asked for (perhaps people won’t provide them as they are afraid of the truth?). If I don’t get them I’ll take them myself when I get a Triax in hand.

Again, please, please tell me how I’m unqualified to have an opinion on that topic because I haven’t shot the Triax. Again, it’s utterly absurd to make such an assertion.

I haven’t been running around here arguing against the subjective observations people have based on shooting the bow like it being “dead in the hand”. If I were saying you are all nuts…it can’t be dead in the hand based on some crazy theory you would be perfectly in the right to suggest my comments are nothing more than speculation and my opinion is of very limited value since I hadn’t yet shot the bow.

But that’s not what has happened here and you know it so please don’t go there. We had been keeping this thread at a mature intellectual level (rather than the grade school level many of these threads devolve into). Again, I have to believe you are a better and smarter man than to feel the need to go there. Let's keep it on the right level which I know you are very capable of (some others around here not so much).


----------



## 173BC

Otdrsman85 said:


> Mathews will sell more Triax bows on one shot than any other bow thats been produced. Most all of todays bows are super vibe free and silent but somehow they went a little farther. It really is that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk



I think the Triax looks pretty cool but I got to say it looks a little like Michael Waddell's bow in his 3x faster commercial lol.


----------



## Predator

4IDARCHER said:


> Predator has strong opinions but to me he doesn’t seem unreasonable, just means you need to come with a well thought out and articulated argument for why your points are valid. I am guessing Shane doesn’t mind the intellectual jousting either. I look at it like this; ALL the bows made today will do the job they are intended to do and ALL are light years ahead of where bows were when I started shooting. We are all a bit nuts splitting hairs like we do but that is the fun part and definitely one of the things that separates us from the casual archer. I think the Triax is a solid well built bow that holds better then it should for its size (although nothing will make it feel to me like an actual target bow) but I also think there is room and reason to debate its merits.


Thanks 4IDARCHER. And I agree with you, any of us could get quite happy with any of the top bows from any of these brands and be very successful in the field. It's great we've got such good options and yes, it is splitting hairs but that is part of the fun and part of the search for the absolute best fit for each of us (notwithstanding the fact that we could technically make any of them work).


----------



## Predator

Njdeerhunter76 said:


> Agree


And thank you too.


----------



## Predator

173bc said:


> i think the triax looks pretty cool but i got to say it looks a little like michael waddell's bow in his 3x faster commercial lol.
> 
> View attachment 6386067


lol!


----------



## bcowette

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hardly. You can get all the best tuners in the country together and I don't care how well you get any 2018 flagship tuned, IT WILL NOT BE AS DEAD AS THE TRIAX. I have seen 3 guys now order the bow after one arrow.
> 
> There are a lot of great 2018, but there is nobody on the planet that can get any of them as dead as the Triax, quiet................maybe.
> 
> You have to give credit where credit is due, Mathews killed it in that respect.


I'm not comparing the bow to other 2018 bows. I'm comparing it to the Halon and Halon 32.


----------



## tmoran

Predator said:


> I further discussed the myth that this bow somehow has a string angle like a 33” ATA bow (which has now again been asserted by someone else). This is a basic math problem and easy to disprove. I will do so once I get the measurements I asked for (perhaps people won’t provide them as they are afraid of the truth?). If I don’t get them I’ll take them myself when I get a Triax in hand.
> 
> .


String angle is more than just a product of ATA measurements. Cam size and where it comes off the cam (height above the axle) plays a role. Are you saying it does not, or are you saying it does not on the Triax?


----------



## Predator

tmoran said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I further discussed the myth that this bow somehow has a string angle like a 33” ATA bow (which has now again been asserted by someone else). This is a basic math problem and easy to disprove. I will do so once I get the measurements I asked for (perhaps people won’t provide them as they are afraid of the truth?). If I don’t get them I’ll take them myself when I get a Triax in hand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> String angle is more than just a product of ATA measurements. Cam size and where it comes off the cam (height above the axle) plays a role. Are you saying it does not, or are you saying it does not on the Triax?
Click to expand...

I’m assuming you haven’t read what I posted on the topic earlier in the thread. Obviously more to it that ATA but all cams are big these days. Yes, the Triax cams look huge compared to the tiny size of the bow but i’ll Be shocked if they are that much larger than many other cams. Some are claiming they are so big it’s like shooting a 33” ATA bow. I say nonsense! Let’s compare it to my Realm X which is more than 5 inches longer in ATA. I’ll be shocked if the distance from axle to top of cam is any more than 1/2” more than the OD Binary cam on the X. If so, tip-to-tip diff would still be at least 4”. The Triax is simply not going to have the same string angle as a 33” ATA bow. It’s a myth that’s easy to factually disprove. Once I get all the measurements i’ll post them up.


----------



## Larry brown

Predator said:


> I’m assuming you haven’t read what I posted on the topic earlier in the thread. Obviously more to it that ATA but all cams are big these days. Yes, the Triax cams look huge compared to the tiny size of the bow but i’ll Be shocked if they are that much larger than many other cams. Some are claiming they are so big it’s like shooting a 33” ATA bow. I say nonsense! Let’s compare it to my Realm X which is more than 5 inches longer in ATA. I’ll be shocked if the distance from axle to top of cam is any more than 1/2” more than the OD Binary cam on the X. If so, tip-to-tip diff would still be at least 4”. The Triax is simply not going to have the same string angle as a 33” ATA bow. It’s a myth that’s easy to factually disprove. Once I get all the measurements i’ll post them up.



I’ll agree it has a deeper string angle for sure, I have shot both. I also didn’t think the Defiant was so much better like was touted. 
I feel before the draw it’s almost awkward to hold until I started to draw. Once you draw it I felt like it felt much more stable and the 29” true draw on a drawboard to me felt almost right on the one I shot. I would have added a longer loop but the way I anchor I couldn’t get the string to touch my nose. 
I still think it will sell better than most bows even being teeny weeny ha! 
If they come out next year with a longer one I will shoot it and see but I don’t see myself buying a 28” bow. My buddy who has one loves his and thinks it best thing since sliced bread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoran

Predator said:


> I’m assuming you haven’t read what I posted on the topic earlier in the thread. Obviously more to it that ATA but all cams are big these days. Yes, the Triax cams look huge compared to the tiny size of the bow but i’ll Be shocked if they are that much larger than many other cams. Some are claiming they are so big it’s like shooting a 33” ATA bow. I say nonsense! Let’s compare it to my Realm X which is more than 5 inches longer in ATA. I’ll be shocked if the distance from axle to top of cam is any more than 1/2” more than the OD Binary cam on the X. If so, tip-to-tip diff would still be at least 4”. The Triax is simply not going to have the same string angle as a 33” ATA bow. It’s a myth that’s easy to factually disprove. Once I get all the measurements i’ll post them up.


Don't forget limb tip movement. I'm coming out of a Nitrum 30. So the angle felt more generous to me on the Triax. Point taken it might not be like a 33". Looking forward to results if you measure it. More looking forward to hearing what you have to say after you shoot it.


----------



## markman

Larry brown said:


> I’ll agree it has a deeper string angle for sure, I have shot both. I also didn’t think the Defiant was so much better like was touted.
> I feel before the draw it’s almost awkward to hold until I started to draw. Once you draw it I felt like it felt much more stable and the 29” true draw on a drawboard to me felt almost right on the one I shot. I would have added a longer loop but the way I anchor I couldn’t get the string to touch my nose.
> I still think it will sell better than most bows even being teeny weeny ha!
> If they come out next year with a longer one I will shoot it and see but I don’t see myself buying a 28” bow. My buddy who has one loves his and thinks it best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This, I will wait for a 32" ATA Triax


----------



## BucksnBass525

Otdrsman85 said:


> Mathews will sell more Triax bows on one shot than any other bow thats been produced. Most all of todays bows are super vibe free and silent but somehow they went a little farther. It really is that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


The last guy I witnessed draw a Triax shot one arrow,proceeded to drop the F-Bomb and then said "Order me one". 
The shop by me said they sold 40 last month alone..............


----------



## BucksnBass525

Does the Triax (shop demos) ship with 75% or 85% Mods?


----------



## Predator

Larry brown said:


> I’ll agree it has a deeper string angle for sure, I have shot both. I also didn’t think the Defiant was so much better like was touted.
> I feel before the draw it’s almost awkward to hold until I started to draw. Once you draw it I felt like it felt much more stable and the 29” true draw on a drawboard to me felt almost right on the one I shot. I would have added a longer loop but the way I anchor I couldn’t get the string to touch my nose.
> I still think it will sell better than most bows even being teeny weeny ha!
> If they come out next year with a longer one I will shoot it and see but I don’t see myself buying a 28” bow. My buddy who has one loves his and thinks it best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no doubt they'll sell a ton of them. One because it's a Mathews flagship and that alone sells a ton. Two, because much of the public has been brainwashed into thinking you simply can't hunt out of a treestand or ground blind with anything longer than a 30" ATA bow and three, because the dead-in-the-hand feel will be enough for many to get their wallet out (irrespective of whether or not the bow would otherwise be a good fit for them).


----------



## Larry brown

Predator said:


> Oh no doubt they'll sell a ton of them. One because it's a Mathews flagship and that alone sells a ton. Two, because much of the public has been brainwashed into thinking you simply can't hunt out of a treestand or ground blind with anything longer than a 30" ATA bow and three, because the dead-in-the-hand feel will be enough for many to get their wallet out (irrespective of whether or not the bow would otherwise be a good fit for them).


See that’s me I don’t want it cause everyone else does I like a longer bow. This one shoots excellent but that doesn’t make it fit me. I can use it and kill with it but I don’t have to have it cause I want a 35” bow. Not gonna get it cause it’s hyped. I admit I did that with the Defiant and ended up selling it and getting something that was a better fit for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

tmoran said:


> Don't forget limb tip movement. I'm coming out of a Nitrum 30. So the angle felt more generous to me on the Triax. Point taken it might not be like a 33". Looking forward to results if you measure it. More looking forward to hearing what you have to say after you shoot it.


Yeah, as mentioned before, happy to do the measurements at full draw on a draw board and do the comparison but I'll need someone trustworthy to do that for me on the Triax as I doubt the shop will let me do so when I get in to shoot it (whereas I could easily measure cam height if I bring a tape measure).

I'll compare to my evolve 31 and my Realm X. That will give a comparison of 28,31 and 33 & change. I honestly have no idea how tip movement will compare between these three bows.

To get accurate tip movement differential it will be important for whoever puts the Triax in a drawboard (maybe Shane will do it) to measure left and right side ATA at brace and average it to which we can add the cam measurement or.....simply do tip to tip at brace and then tip to tip at full draw on a draw board. I will do this for my 31 and X when I get a chance. 

I suspect the Triax will cut into the differential a little but not nearly as much as some here (who think it magically acts like a 33" ATA bow) do. We shall see though.


----------



## Predator

BucksnBass525 said:


> Does the Triax (shop demos) ship with 75% or 85% Mods?


Thought I heard it was 85% and that's what the advertised speed is based on but I could be wrong.

Also wonder what people are experiencing on DL. Mathews has a long history of running long - tons of posts here suggesting you have to go with 1/2" less on module on Halons and Halon 32s but not sure if the same is true with Triax or not.


----------



## Predator

Larry brown said:


> See that’s me I don’t want it cause everyone else does I like a longer bow. This one shoots excellent but that doesn’t make it fit me. I can use it and kill with it but I don’t have to have it cause I want a 35” bow. Not gonna get it cause it’s hyped. I admit I did that with the Defiant and ended up selling it and getting something that was a better fit for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree completely except that for me something with specs like the Realm X (or Ritual) are right in my ideal wheelhouse for a hunting bow. The evolve 31 is on the short end for me and I can tell the diff between the evolve 31 and the Realm X on hold stability. I'll be shocked if the same isn't true with the Triax but we shall see (perhaps the Mathews engineers have figured out how to defy the laws of physics).


----------



## Chazzdeer1!

Still love my Halon


----------



## JDUB007

I have a 28.75” ideal draw length...the triax I shot was 29”. I felt like I could maintain my typical anchor point and nose on the string with no issues on the Triax. I didn’t have to tip my head forward at all. This was not the case on my Prime Ion. The PSE Stealth I shot was 28.5” dl which felt short to me and I did have to lean my head forward to get my typical anchor point and nose on string. I don’t know how but the string angle didn’t seem to be an issue on the triax.


----------



## SDMac

Not to get off topic of this thread but, I just want to give props to Predator for not taking the bait and really turning this thread into a s...hole. Wish more would act in the same manor. I do like intelligent debate.


----------



## HuntIL2

BucksnBass525 said:


> Does the Triax (shop demos) ship with 75% or 85% Mods?


The ones I saw hanging on the wall when I bought mine all had 85% but my dealer has all of the mods and could have changed it to 75% right there.

Oh and BTW here's what everyone should do.....listen close. If you think you may like the Triax go to your pro shop and shoot as many arrows as they'll let you. If YOU LIKE how it feels and how it shoots then guess what....BUY ONE. It doesn't matter what brand you shoot currently, or what your buddy says the string angle is, or what someone says the engineers at Mathew know or don't know, or how someone on AT thinks the bow looks good or bad (which btw the last deer I shot didn't care what my bow looked like - at least I don't think he did), or whatever nonsense someone will bring up about a bow.

Not everyone is going to like the same bow and that's why there are numerous bow manufacturers out there. Just shoot it and decide for yourself.

FULL DISCLOSURE: I own a Triax (that's right that ugly, messed up angle string, way too short bow) as well as a Bowtech Reign and I like them both very much even though they are different. Go figure two different bow companies can manufacture two very nice bows IMO.


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

Guys, there are way more factors that play a more important role even than ATA. 
Weight distribution, cam wall, holding weight, grip design, head position,etc. 

Over the years I have come to realize just because a bow has a longer ATA does not necessarily lead to a more accurate bow. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yardjockey007

Yes

Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter2377

But the Mathews engineers had a design flaw . Lol. Have I bought one? Not yet but would like to that’s for sure. The Triax is one awesome bow regardless of the “flaws”. Some may like it some may not. But to say that the designed is flaw just seems asinine. No one builds a bad bow. Good for Shane about liking it and feeling confident with it. His review are top notch and go into great depth about setting up the bow, for that we thank you Shane. But I digress


----------



## Finq

I was already super impressed by the Halon 32. A club member has a Halon 32-5 with 70# and 29" and I could not believe how quiet and vibration free that bow is, even with the very long powerstroke and high poundage. 
The only bow that was even close to this quiet that I ever heard was a Hoyt Defiant 31, but it was a 40# bow with a 27" DL and not even maxed out. 

I can't believe the Triax is even quieter, I would love to shoot one.

The Halon series bows also aim really well, I was surprised how steady and predictable the pin movement of said Halon 32-5 was, eventhough it was .5" too long for me and I never shoot 70#. It basically held no worse than my target bows without the long stabilizers (the Halon had a short hunting stabilizer on it as well).


----------



## 0nepin

Man just go and shoot the bow .i did even read your post because you haven’t shot this bow yet .quit being lazy and put the work in ,then post your opinions instead of speculation


Predator said:


> Shane, I have a lot of respect for you and your tuning ability and insight. For years I have paid close attention to what you have to say and appreciate your largely unbiased (well, before you started putting branded stickers on your truck anyway – jk – lol) opinion on bows you tune and shoot. And while I’m a very good archery shot I would frankly be embarrassed to stand at the line with you and shoot arrows at 100 yards – you are truly an impressive archery shot. I give credit where credit is due.
> 
> But I have to say I’m terribly disappointed in this response and, worse yet, your kowtowing to a hater. You are a better man than this.
> 
> You are actually asserting that I can’t have an opinion on the topics discussed in this thread without having gone to a shop and shot the Triax? Seriously? In case your memory is short (which it appears to be in this case) let’s review the primary topics of discussion I’ve participated in here.
> 
> The most prevalent has been a discussion based on your own review feedback over the past 2 years (which again, I’ve paid close attention to) indicating that the grip angle (and perhaps placement on the riser) can cause vertical nock travel issues and that a change in grip style to a higher wrist grip may be necessary to clean that up (your assertion, not mine). Trying to understand that feedback and reconcile it with my concern that a high wrist grip (subject to how you define it) is IMO inherently less accurate based on the physiological fact that a neutral grip is, by definition, going to involve less muscle control which can introduce inconsistency.
> 
> Please, please tell me how I’m unqualified to participate in that discussion or somehow unqualified to have an opinion on it because I haven’t got to a shop and put some arrows through a Triax (noting by way of reference I have shot the Halon and Halon 32 upon which your original assertions were based). It’s utterly absurd to make such an assertion.
> 
> I further discussed the myth that this bow somehow has a string angle like a 33” ATA bow (which has now again been asserted by someone else). This is a basic math problem and easy to disprove. I will do so once I get the measurements I asked for (perhaps people won’t provide them as they are afraid of the truth?). If I don’t get them I’ll take them myself when I get a Triax in hand.
> 
> Again, please, please tell me how I’m unqualified to have an opinion on that topic because I haven’t shot the Triax. Again, it’s utterly absurd to make such an assertion.
> 
> I haven’t been running around here arguing against the subjective observations people have based on shooting the bow like it being “dead in the hand”. If I were saying you are all nuts…it can’t be dead in the hand based on some crazy theory you would be perfectly in the right to suggest my comments are nothing more than speculation and my opinion is of very limited value since I hadn’t yet shot the bow.
> 
> But that’s not what has happened here and you know it so please don’t go there. We had been keeping this thread at a mature intellectual level (rather than the grade school level many of these threads devolve into). Again, I have to believe you are a better and smarter man than to feel the need to go there. Let's keep it on the right level which I know you are very capable of (some others around here not so much).


----------



## PA prime

Got to ask the question, can you put 80 lb wake limbs on a triax?


----------



## dnv23

Predator said:


> I’m assuming you haven’t read what I posted on the topic earlier in the thread. Obviously more to it that ATA but all cams are big these days. Yes, the Triax cams look huge compared to the tiny size of the bow but i’ll Be shocked if they are that much larger than many other cams. Some are claiming they are so big it’s like shooting a 33” ATA bow. I say nonsense! Let’s compare it to my Realm X which is more than 5 inches longer in ATA. I’ll be shocked if the distance from axle to top of cam is any more than 1/2” more than the OD Binary cam on the X. If so, tip-to-tip diff would still be at least 4”. The Triax is simply not going to have the same string angle as a 33” ATA bow. It’s a myth that’s easy to factually disprove. Once I get all the measurements i’ll post them up.


I agree, I have held it next to the Realm X and it looks like a Kids bow next to it. The Realm cams are just about the same size. The Realm X has a much better string angle for me. It's pretty funny how someone gets ridiculed for stating the obvious around here.

Predator and I seem to have similar feel and preferences when it comes to a hunting bow, I don't think he has said anything that is wrong with the bow. More or less pointing out reasons this bow probably isn't for him. The things he has pointed out are all valid and actually some of the same reasons I didn't care for the Triax.


----------



## shootstraight

dnv23 said:


> I agree, I have held it next to the Realm X and it looks like a Kids bow next to it. The Realm cams are just about the same size. The Realm X has a much better string angle for me. It's pretty funny how someone gets ridiculed for stating the obvious around here.
> 
> Predator and I seem to have similar feel and preferences when it comes to a hunting bow, I don't think he has said anything that is wrong with the bow. More or less pointing out reasons this bow probably isn't for him. The things he has pointed out are all valid and actually some of the same reasons I didn't care for the Triax.


I have measured the difference between my Halon 6 and my PSE’s (Carbon Air and Epix). There is a good bit of difference, I wrote it all down but literally my dogs ate it. From memory I think it was 1 1/4, so when comparing to the PSE at 32” the Halon would feel like a 31 1/4 ATA.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Ill get you a measurement on the string to string at full draw. As far as measured DL mine is 3/8 long after cam timing. I dont think the triax will cut into thd deficit much with an Evolve. Id like to see a measurement on an older bow string to string at full draw. Maybe some of the real popular hunting bows like a Z7, Tribute, Invasion, Alphamax 32(it eill change with cam 2 or 3). This would be a good comparison with all of todays hunting bows to see the progression. Maybe a tbread all to itself?????

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

0nepin said:


> Man just go and shoot the bow .i did even read your post because you haven’t shot this bow yet .quit being lazy and put the work in ,then post your opinions instead of speculation


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Otdrsman85 said:


> Ill get you a measurement on the string to string at full draw. As far as measured DL mine is 3/8 long after cam timing. I dont think the triax will cut into thd deficit much with an Evolve. Id like to see a measurement on an older bow string to string at full draw. Maybe some of the real popular hunting bows like a Z7, Tribute, Invasion, Alphamax 32(it eill change with cam 2 or 3). This would be a good comparison with all of todays hunting bows to see the progression. Maybe a tbread all to itself?????
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the spelling. Ive got fat thumbs

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Predator said:


> Funny, back when the Halon wasn’t so much in favor with you the reviews from you indicated that the low grip angle promoted vertical nock travel issues unless you modified your grip to use a high wrist grip style. Then, earlier in this thread you admit it’s not your preferred grip style but you are willing to make the necessary adjustments because other attributes of the bow more than offset this inconvenience. Now it’s the most repeatable grip ever – lol. Funny how the story evolves to fit the desired narrative.


You completely twisted my words around so I would like to clarify. 

Anytime I say issues it’s made out like it’s a huge ordeal. I never said the low grip angle promoted vertical nock travel issues. What I have said is you may encounter them if one has a low heel grip stance.

I have also said thou the Mathews grip is not my favorite per say ( referring to grip comfort ) it is very repeatable. 

It’s not that I myself have to change anything to shoot the Triax. I am merely giving tips to others that may ha e a low heel grip. 

I also never said it is the most repeatable grip ever. I did however say, all thou not my personal favorite it is extremely repeatable. 

Just wanted to clear that up. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Guys, there are way more factors that play a more important role even than ATA.
> Weight distribution, cam wall, holding weight, grip design, head position,etc.
> 
> Over the years I have come to realize just because a bow has a longer ATA does not necessarily lead to a more accurate bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


roger that!

Mathews did an excellent job putting this bow together, i couldn't imagine such a short ATA bow feeling as good and solid as the Triax does. i will be curious to see if they do build a longer one, if it will maintain that feel. i doubt it, but i'm not going to underestimate the engineers at Mathews.

Mathews in general has never been on my radar, my last bow changed that with the chill r, now they are on my radar. this is the first time i have ever bought the same brand bow twice in a row, didn't see that coming.

i guess i'm so brainwashed i no longer know what a bow should feel like:wink:


----------



## Samson33

Predator said:


> Guys, I have every intention of shooting a Triax at some point but it may not happen for a bit. The nearest shop with a Triax is over an hour away. I probably could have gotten there earlier in the month but they also carry Elite so I figured I’d wait until they got the Ritual in. I haven’t yet verified whether they have the Ritual because I’m swamped with work and frankly don’t have the time. During the week, by the time I get home I have no ability to get there. This weekend I’ll be working all day Saturday. Sunday, between church, another afternoon commitment and a super bowl party in the evening (they wouldn’t be open then anyway) I won’t have the opportunity either. So it may be a bit and I’m sorry to disappoint you but there are priorities in my life higher than going out of my way to get to an archery shop so that I can appease AT members by having a slightly (and I would emphasize slightly) more informed opinion on topics relating to this bow.


For what it's worth.... I couldn't care less if you shoot it or what your opinion is. Hope that takes a little stress off of you.


----------



## sambone

Samson33 said:


> For what it's worth.... I couldn't care less if you shoot it or what your opinion is. Hope that takes a little stress off of you.


This is Awesome! 
I sure hope no one actually cares what I think! That would be a giant waste of your time


----------



## ontarget7

Playing with a side stab lately 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> Guys, there are way more factors that play a more important role even than ATA.
> Weight distribution, cam wall, holding weight, grip design, head position,etc.
> 
> Over the years I have come to realize just because a bow has a longer ATA does not necessarily lead to a more accurate bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am glad someone besides me sees this.... I’ve owned and field tested a ton of bows (not just a couple shots in a shop with a bare bow..) and have come to the same conclusion. One of the most accurate bows I’ve ever owned was just under 29” ATA, tiny cams, horrible string angle etc...but because of other factors it was ridiculously accurate. During the same year, I had a 34” ATA bow that everyone said was supposed to be so accurate... for me it wasn’t even close
That was when I finally saw the light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragin-Cajun

shane. very informative thread. r u sticking with the Mathews stock strings?


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> Playing with a side stab lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you weighed the bow RTH?


----------



## ontarget7

Ragin-Cajun said:


> shane. very informative thread. r u sticking with the Mathews stock strings?


I usually switch out right away but think I’m going to just run stock for awhile to see how they fair long term wise.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

173BC said:


> Have you weighed the bow RTH?


You might laugh at this one 
What does RTH mean ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> You might laugh at this one
> What does RTH mean ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. 

Sorry, ready to hunt.


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



173BC said:


> .
> 
> Sorry, ready to hunt.


[emoji1360]

Right at 7# with 3 arrow Tight Spot 

I should clarify, it is with front stab and side bare as well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> [emoji1360]
> 
> Right at 7# with 3 arrow Tight Spot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the rundown Shane. I've got a 29" draw but was always a sucker for short ATA bows. For some reason I seem to be outside the norm when it comes to archery because I shot my PSE SS better than any 34" or 35" bow I've owned. Unfortunately I've come accustomed to carbon risers because the Triax is the nicest bow Mathews has made since the switchback imo.


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> You completely twisted my words around so I would like to clarify.
> 
> Anytime I say issues it’s made out like it’s a huge ordeal. I never said the low grip angle promoted vertical nock travel issues. What I have said is you may encounter them if one has a low heel grip stance.
> 
> I have also said thou the Mathews grip is not my favorite per say ( referring to grip comfort ) it is very repeatable.
> 
> It’s not that I myself have to change anything to shoot the Triax. I am merely giving tips to others that may ha e a low heel grip.
> 
> I also never said it is the most repeatable grip ever. I did however say, all thou not my personal favorite it is extremely repeatable.
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry...just getting back to it.

Thanks for clarifying Shane. Sorry chief but people take what you have to say seriously - it comes with the territory when you have the "credentials" (quote from earlier in the thread) that you do.

I have neither the time nor the desire to go find old posts to quote you but there was clearly an indication that a common grip people might use with the bow could cause vertical nock travel issue and that you might need to adjust your grip accordingly to avoid those issues. Essentially the same as what you are saying here. What's interesting is I've read more reviews of bows by you than I can even remember and the ONLY time I ever recall you pointing out a grip sensitivity issue resulting in vertical nock travel issues was with the Halon series. Yes, plenty of discussion about lateral issues with certain grips like the infamous "banana" grip of the older elites and you had plenty of helpful pics and videos etc. on how to adjust grip pressure laterally to remove the paper tear issues etc. people were having. And many agreed those grips were sensitive and many got rid of the bows because of it. For others it worked fine and for you (being the grip guru you are) you figured out how to make it work for you. But the only time I recall vertical nock travel issues from a grip sensitivity was with the Halon (and now Triax) bows and their grip. So clearly there was an issue people should be aware of or you wouldn't have taken the time to point it out.

And further, IMO the low grip angle combined with bow balance actually promotes a lower wrist placement by people who don't know any better (unlike the typical recurve grip as discussed above). Given that you've confirmed a low wrist grip creates lateral nock travel issues and the grip design seems to promote just that it's not an unreasonable discussion to have or concern to raise. If you want to downplay it now (for whatever reason) that's fine, we'll leave it alone but it sure seemed to have some merit and could be helpful to those who might not otherwise understand this could be an issue.


----------



## Predator

Samson33 said:


> For what it's worth.... I couldn't care less if you shoot it or what your opinion is. Hope that takes a little stress off of you.


Nope - your lack of care for my opinion has absolutely no impact whatsoever on my stress levels. But I appreciate you looking out for me.:wink:


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> Guys, there are way more factors that play a more important role even than ATA.
> Weight distribution, cam wall, holding weight, grip design, head position,etc.
> 
> Over the years I have come to realize just because a bow has a longer ATA does not necessarily lead to a more accurate bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Lots of things have to come together. As a starting point though, my experience (along with basic logic) tells me that all else being equal....
*More even or proper weight distribution in a bare bow (recognizing you can manipulate that with stabs) leads to better accuracy
*A wall that promotes a steady hold for you leads to better accuracy (differs from person to person)
*Holding weight that does the same as above..ditto (again differs from person to person)
*A grip design that promote a neutral grip leads to better accuracy
*A comfortable and slightly more erect head position (driven largely by string angle) leads to better accuracy
*A longer ATA leads to more lateral stability (basic physics) and better accuracy

So, no, it's not all about ATA but ATA is absolutely a critical factor in the overall equation. But certainly if other factors are superior in a given bow vs. another they can outweigh an ATA deficit to some extent.


----------



## Predator

Otdrsman85 said:


> Ill get you a measurement on the string to string at full draw. As far as measured DL mine is 3/8 long after cam timing. I dont think the triax will cut into thd deficit much with an Evolve. Id like to see a measurement on an older bow string to string at full draw. Maybe some of the real popular hunting bows like a Z7, Tribute, Invasion, Alphamax 32(it eill change with cam 2 or 3). This would be a good comparison with all of todays hunting bows to see the progression. Maybe a tbread all to itself?????
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


That would be great if you could do so. I've got mine (first thing I did when I got free tonight - before jumping on here). I'll be interested to see what we learn once I get the Triax numbers and I can do some comparisons.


----------



## PNW Slayer

Hating on a bow on a website just means you want the bow you just either can't afford it or love your Hoyts. I Hardly ever see a Mathews guy even wasting their time on hating on the Hoyts lol All it's doing is mentioning the name making people curious. Numbers speak for themselves I ordered mine the day they released it and finally got it yesterday! You should see how many Hoyts are on the wall at my bow shop! I see a Hoyt price drop here really soon!! Haters are great


----------



## PNW Slayer

Your long rant was head hurting and childish, You seriously that offended over facts on a forum. guys like you ruin the posts man.


----------



## COArrow

PNW Slayer said:


> Your long rant was head hurting and childish, You seriously that offended over facts on a forum. guys like you ruin the posts man.


Yes, AT cancer.


----------



## Predator

I must have missed something. Apparently there’s a Hoyt fanboy here who went on some sort of rant because he can’t afford a Triax and is thus stuck with his Hoyt. That then pissed off a Mathews fanboy who went on his own rant . Meanwhile someone is indicating that one of them has cancer. Sure hope he gets better.

It’s all very confusing.


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> I must have missed something. Apparently there’s a Hoyt fanboy here who went on some sort of rant because he can’t afford a Triax and is thus stuck with his Hoyt. That then pissed off a Mathews fanboy who went on his own rant . Meanwhile someone is indicating that one of them has cancer. Sure hope he gets better.
> 
> It’s all very confusing.


Use your imagination it seems to be your best asset.


----------



## Predator

Oh it's not my best but certainly one of many. I would say, in the context of AT, logic and the ability to articulate my thoughts would be at the top of the list. Both, particularly in combination, are a rarity around here unfortunately. They seem to be often overtaken by the liability of personal attack and/or name calling abilities. But then you know all about that don't you as one of the founding members of the hate club.


----------



## nflook765

For these cam to cam measurements, should the bows measured be equal poundage and draw length for apples to apple comparisons?


----------



## Mike Zee

I wish I hadn't seen this now I have to go try one


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

I may run the side bar this year on the Triax. Although not a huge difference I do see even a small change in pin float and I have to pay less attention to my sight level. This gives a little less reduction in time for the shot to go off and one less thing for your subconscious mind to think about as much. 
So overall, a touch better pin float but more importantly to me personally, is less time through the entire shot process as the sight level sits and stays in it’s intended position better.



I will also note, I am shooting a little bit of a lighter arrow this year coming in at 391 grains and the first thing people still say is that it’s super quiet,
with zero feedback on the shot.
It’s common that a heavier arrow will equate to less noise from the bow but the Triax is just flat out quiet regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

nflook765 said:


> For these cam to cam measurements, should the bows measured be equal poundage and draw length for apples to apple comparisons?


That is a good question but the difference should be minute as long as the limbs are maxed out. I may be speaking only for myself but I think we are just trying to get a ballpark idea of where the bows stand in comparison. If Shane has time later maybe he can measure his 70 and compare it to my Triax which has 50lb limbs

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Wow. This tread is crazy. I have not shot the triax and don't plan on it because I'm not getting a new bow this year and I also like a 33" ata bow. Hopefully next year there will be a longer version of it. With that said it is super easy to put some wood shims under the flatback grip so you can change the angle from a low to med to high wrist . I did that on my halon 6 and also on my halon x. With that said I have now bought a hda grip for the halon x and it is great for adjusting grip angle. I have tried shooting in the past with a higher wrist grip on a low wrist grip riser and for ME it was harder to get repeatability.


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> Oh it's not my best but certainly one of many. I would say, in the context of AT, logic and the ability to articulate my thoughts would be at the top of the list. Both, particularly in combination, are a rarity around here unfortunately. They seem to be often overtaken by the liability of personal attack and/or name calling abilities. But then you know all about that don't you as one of the founding members of the hate club.


Passive aggressive behavior is an attack.


----------



## Predator

Yeah, I don’t think it will make much difference as long as you measure brace and full draw on same bow. It will get us pretty close.

After studying some video of the Triax I think it may have a little less differential than the other bows (my evolve was greater than the Realm X). I say that partly because of limb movement but more because of how the cam rolls over. I think wre’ll find tip to tip vs ATA difference at brace to not be much diff. On top the cams look to be about the same size as evolve or OD binary. Where the Triax cam appears larger is the teardrop part of cam which comes into play at full draw.

Now, this is just speculation based on watching a video which can be misleading. We ne d the measurements to be sure.


----------



## ontarget7

If you were to measure at the point of brace, then measure to where the strings come out of the track you will have a slight gain with the Traix at full draw. It’s not much, like a 1/4” to 3/8 for a rough idea. 

Really not useful info to me personally but some may benefit I guess. Some bows you will have no gain at all and will be roughly the same as the ATA measurements.

The Triax does not have the measurements of a long ATA bow at full draw. It’s other factors that make the Triax aim so well for how short it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

3 Blade Rage said:


> Wow. This tread is crazy. I have not shot the triax and don't plan on it because I'm not getting a new bow this year and I also like a 33" ata bow. Hopefully next year there will be a longer version of it. With that said it is super easy to put some wood shims under the flatback grip so you can change the angle from a low to med to high wrist . I did that on my halon 6 and also on my halon x. With that said I have now bought a hda grip for the halon x and it is great for adjusting grip angle. I have tried shooting in the past with a higher wrist grip on a low wrist grip riser and for ME it was harder to get repeatability.


I really don’t need it myself but good point about shimming the lower part of the stock grip for those that may like that better. 

There are different shooting styles and like I said before in the video you more than likely would only encounter some possible low tear issues if you are one that shoots with a really low heel grip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

Triax measurement from string to string at full draw is 29.25

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Tip to tip measured at full draw will be less than at brace typically and we are interested in % loss and how they compare at full draw.

What do you think those other factors are and how would you describe the manner in which they improve the hold of the bow as compared to other bows you’ve shot recently?


----------



## Predator

Otdrsman85 said:


> Triax measurement from string to string at full draw is 29.25
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


And what is at at brace if you don’t mind?


----------



## Easttxbowman

I have shot every halon that’s came out and I don’t see what the fuss is about. They have a terribly stiff draw cycle and the only reason it’s so dead is the mass weight.... Mathews is just pure genius at getting the fan boys hot and bothered.


----------



## Predator

And for interest’s sake, are the limbs maxed out and what draw length is the bow?


----------



## Otdrsman85

Predator said:


> And for interest’s sake, are the limbs maxed out and what draw length is the bow?


Limbs maxed 52lbs, 29 inch mods measured at 29 3/8. I just stepped out as soon as I took that measurement to take my son to see my mom and dad then we are going for a little ride on the farm. I can get it this evening

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Otdrsman85 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for interest’s sake, are the limbs maxed out and what draw length is the bow?
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs maxed 52lbs, 29 inch mods measured at 29 3/8. I just stepped out as soon as I took that measurement to take my son to see my mom and dad then we are going for a little ride on the farm. I can get it this evening
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Predator

Have to get off train and walk to office at which point i’ll post some info on this.


----------



## Predator

Wow! I must say I’m surprised. If measurements provided are accurate my theory based on watching video footage was totally wrong and the myths pushed here (not by Shane but by others) are not only false but actually work in the other direction. I’m actually shocked by this.

Ok, so let’s talk facts. We have the critical measurement on the Triax with is string to string at full draw. We are missing string to string at brace but I’m going to make a reasonable assumption for now and I can certainly update the math once we get an exact measurement. The height of the cam above the axle on my evolve 31 is 2 7/8”. On the Realm X is right at about 3” (maybe a hair less). I don’t think the Triax cam looks much larger on top (and you’ll find that to the extent it is, the measurements will actually get worse) but let’s assume it’s 3” above the axle. Recognizing his actual ATA may be slightly different than spec (mine usually is) I’ll nonetheless take spec of 28” and add 3” to either side to get a string-to-string measurement of 34” at brace.

String to string at brace on my evolve 31 is 36 7/8” and my Realm X is 38 ¾” (note the limbs are maxed out and DL is 27.5 or really about 27.75” actual which is where I run them)

At full draw the string to string measurements are as follows:

Triax - 29.25”
Evolve 31 – 32.75”
Realm X – 35.25”

This mean that the draw cycle on each bow causes a loss of string-to-string measurement vs. brace in percentage terms of the following:

Triax – 14%
Evolve 31 – 10.1%
Realm X – 9%

So in other words, of the 3, the Realm X preserves more string-to-string length and thus better string angle at full draw vs. brace and the Triax is by far the worst. This really shocked me and goes against all of the crazy myths to the contrary.

Further, let’s look at the ATA diffs vs. the string-to-string at full draw diffs between the bows.

The Triax is 3” shorter than the evolve 31 on ATA at brace and actually 3.5” shorter (string-to-string) at full draw.
The Triax is 5.25” shorter than the Realm X at brace and actually a full 6” shorter at full draw.

So what have we learned?

Well, we’ve confirmed that the assertions that the Triax has such big cams that it causes it to feel like and have a similar string angle to a 33” ATA bow (or inserts whatever ATA length north of 28” you’d like to) at full draw is complete nonsense. I knew 33”’ was complete nonsense but I thought it possible that it might actually pick up a little and feel like a 29” or maybe, if it was lucky, 30” ATA bow. The facts actually suggest that it goes the other direction and acts like a 27.5” ATA bow compared to the evolve 31 and a 27.25” ATA compared to the Realm X. Interesting. So I guess the “feel” of it being a much longer ATA bow that we’ve heard many claim (including Levi and Lee – who are of course paid to push the bow) is nothing more than wishful thinking or fanboyism or $ (sponsored shooters) and not actually based on fact.

Now, that’s not to say there aren’t some other very impressive features on this bow and that it won’t be a very effective hunting tool for many. I really look forward to shooting it. But sometimes it’s necessary to look to the facts to debunk myths that are floating around and that’s what we’ve done today.


----------



## digsafe

[/QUOTE]Well, we’ve confirmed that the assertions that the Triax has such big cams that it causes it to feel like and have a similar string angle to a 33” ATA bow (or inserts whatever ATA length north of 28” you’d like to) at full draw is complete nonsense. I knew 33”’ was complete nonsense but I thought it possible that it might actually pick up a little and feel like a 29” or maybe, if it was lucky, 30” ATA bow. The facts actually suggest that it goes the other direction and acts like a 27.5” ATA bow compared to the evolve 31 and a 27.25” ATA compared to the Realm X. Interesting. So I guess the “feel” of it being a much longer ATA bow that we’ve heard many claim (including Levi and Lee – who are of course paid to push the bow) is nothing more than wishful thinking or fanboyism or $ (sponsored shooters) and not actually based on fact.

Now, that’s not to say there aren’t some other very impressive features on this bow and that it won’t be a very effective hunting tool for many. I really look forward to shooting it. But sometimes it’s necessary to look to the facts to debunk myths that are floating around and that’s what we’ve done today.[/QUOTE]

So maybe because this short bow looks really cool with these cool looking big cams it's going to make me shoot better or make me feel like I am?


----------



## Predator

That is one theory - lol!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Predator said:


> Wow! I must say I’m surprised. If measurements provided are accurate my theory based on watching video footage was totally wrong and the myths pushed here (not by Shane but by others) are not only false but actually work in the other direction. I’m actually shocked by this.
> 
> Ok, so let’s talk facts. We have the critical measurement on the Triax with is string to string at full draw. We are missing string to string at brace but I’m going to make a reasonable assumption for now and I can certainly update the math once we get an exact measurement. The height of the cam above the axle on my evolve 31 is 2 7/8”. On the Realm X is right at about 3” (maybe a hair less). I don’t think the Triax cam looks much larger on top (and you’ll find that to the extent it is, the measurements will actually get worse) but let’s assume it’s 3” above the axle. Recognizing his actual ATA may be slightly different than spec (mine usually is) I’ll nonetheless take spec of 28” and add 3” to either side to get a string-to-string measurement of 34” at brace.
> 
> String to string at brace on my evolve 31 is 36 7/8” and my Realm X is 38 ¾” (note the limbs are maxed out and DL is 27.5 or really about 27.75” actual which is where I run them)
> 
> At full draw the string to string measurements are as follows:
> 
> Triax - 29.25”
> Evolve 31 – 32.75”
> Realm X – 35.25”
> 
> This mean that the draw cycle on each bow causes a loss of string-to-string measurement vs. brace in percentage terms of the following:
> 
> Triax – 14%
> Evolve 31 – 10.1%
> Realm X – 9%
> 
> So in other words, of the 3, the Realm X preserves more string-to-string length and thus better string angle at full draw vs. brace and the Triax is by far the worst. This really shocked me and goes against all of the crazy myths to the contrary.
> 
> Further, let’s look at the ATA diffs vs. the string-to-string at full draw diffs between the bows.
> 
> The Triax is 3” shorter than the evolve 31 on ATA at brace and actually 3.5” shorter (string-to-string) at full draw.
> The Triax is 5.25” shorter than the Realm X at brace and actually a full 6” shorter at full draw.
> 
> So what have we learned?
> 
> Well, we’ve confirmed that the assertions that the Triax has such big cams that it causes it to feel like and have a similar string angle to a 33” ATA bow (or inserts whatever ATA length north of 28” you’d like to) at full draw is complete nonsense. I knew 33”’ was complete nonsense but I thought it possible that it might actually pick up a little and feel like a 29” or maybe, if it was lucky, 30” ATA bow. The facts actually suggest that it goes the other direction and acts like a 27.5” ATA bow compared to the evolve 31 and a 27.25” ATA compared to the Realm X. Interesting. So I guess the “feel” of it being a much longer ATA bow that we’ve heard many claim (including Levi and Lee – who are of course paid to push the bow) is nothing more than wishful thinking or fanboyism or $ (sponsored shooters) and not actually based on fact.
> 
> Now, that’s not to say there aren’t some other very impressive features on this bow and that it won’t be a very effective hunting tool for many. I really look forward to shooting it. But sometimes it’s necessary to look to the facts to debunk myths that are floating around and that’s what we’ve done today.


As a guy that has spent a little time with the Triax I have a soft spot for this little bow. I think it is an excellent hunting tool and has many great qualities. I also think Predator is absolutely correct about the ATA lengths and resulting feel at full draw. I believe it is totally possible to adapt to this bow fairly easily but due to its size it does feel a bit different then most bows at full draw.
I also think Shane is correct in that there are other aspects that make up a forgiving or accurate bow, but ATA length can not be ignored. 
When I first did a write up on this bow (a while ago now, and not nearly as complete or as in-depth as onTarget has done) I compared the Triax to the Remington Model 7 in the SAUM cartridges. Those little rifles were extremely handy in the field, maneuverable and powerful and placed in a bench rest extremely accurate (at times). When you introduce human error though they often were not as precise as longer or better balanced rifles. I think a similar comparison can be made here with the Triax and longer bows. It all boils down to what you want in a hunting rig and what are you willing to give up in order to get featured you want.
I want to thank both Ontarget and Predator for laying out well thought out arguments. 
Me, I am probably going to continue to kick myself and hop back and forth between the Triax and the Ritual.


----------



## 173BC

What good does all the scientific proof in the world do if you shoot the Triax better than the realm or the evolve?

Some guys are technical shooters, some rely on timing, and some are more instinctive, but as long as they're hitting where they're aiming that's all that matters. Some bows I buy are terrible on paper but I shoot them lights out, others are great on paper but I can't keep the 1" per 10 yard minimum average I like to have. Theory is great but if you can't make it perform practically then it's useless, like all the arguing on this thread. 

Shane found a bow he likes, and he did a good review on it, and then he put a sticker on his truck....... which is the only part I disagree with but hey, it's his money and his truck. 

The Triax never earned my money this year, but it's obviously just what the doctor ordered for thousands of others, and I can't argue with personal opinions.


----------



## griffwar

For some reason the little bow holds like a much longer ata bow, some people just don't seem to get that? I don't know why but it does, I've shot it multiple time's and the hold on it is unreal for such a short bow! I don't even own one but I might down the line, I'm going Xpedition this year, just because I want to try something different.


----------



## 173BC

griffwar said:


> For some reason the little bow holds like a much longer ata bow, some people just don't seem to get that? I don't know why but it does, I've shot it multiple time's and the hold on it is unreal for such a short bow! I don't even own one but I might down the line, I'm going Xpedition this year, just because I want to try something different.



I think it holds so good because it's not so top heavy, it's using gravity to help steady the aim.


----------



## roosiebull

The Triax reminds me of my schipperke, yes, they are a small breed, but they don't have small dog tendencies... little big dogs....

That's my scientific offering to this thread:wink:


----------



## 4IDARCHER

roosiebull said:


> The Triax reminds me of my schipperke, yes, they are a small breed, but they don't have small dog tendencies... little big dogs....
> 
> That's my scientific offering to this thread:wink:


Oh no. No, no, no, no...... You didn't just compare a schipperke to a big dog did you.... My Dane is rolling in his grave, lol.


----------



## Mathias

roosiebull said:


> The Triax reminds me of my schipperke, yes, they are a small breed, but they don't have small dog tendencies... little big dogs....
> 
> That's my scientific offering to this thread:wink:


Well done :smile::thumbs_up


----------



## roosiebull

4IDARCHER said:


> Oh no. No, no, no, no...... You didn't just compare a schipperke to a big dog did you.... My Dane is rolling in his grave, lol.


No, of course a schipperke is superior to any big dog, it wouldn't be fair to compare them.


----------



## Mathias

You both got it wrong, get a Boykin :wink:


----------



## griffwar

Mathias said:


> You both got it wrong, get a Boykin :wink:


Nope sorry Chesapeake all the way, that is My law of physic's and no matter what everyone say's I'm sticking to it!! lol


----------



## casey caldbeck

Shane, do you mind sharing the specs on the 391 grain arrow your shooting out of your triax?


----------



## whack n stack

Predator said:


> Wow! I must say I’m surprised. If measurements provided are accurate my theory based on watching video footage was totally wrong and the myths pushed here (not by Shane but by others) are not only false but actually work in the other direction. I’m actually shocked by this.
> 
> Ok, so let’s talk facts. We have the critical measurement on the Triax with is string to string at full draw. We are missing string to string at brace but I’m going to make a reasonable assumption for now and I can certainly update the math once we get an exact measurement. The height of the cam above the axle on my evolve 31 is 2 7/8”. On the Realm X is right at about 3” (maybe a hair less). I don’t think the Triax cam looks much larger on top (and you’ll find that to the extent it is, the measurements will actually get worse) but let’s assume it’s 3” above the axle. Recognizing his actual ATA may be slightly different than spec (mine usually is) I’ll nonetheless take spec of 28” and add 3” to either side to get a string-to-string measurement of 34” at brace.
> 
> String to string at brace on my evolve 31 is 36 7/8” and my Realm X is 38 ¾” (note the limbs are maxed out and DL is 27.5 or really about 27.75” actual which is where I run them)
> 
> At full draw the string to string measurements are as follows:
> 
> Triax - 29.25”
> Evolve 31 – 32.75”
> Realm X – 35.25”
> 
> This mean that the draw cycle on each bow causes a loss of string-to-string measurement vs. brace in percentage terms of the following:
> 
> Triax – 14%
> Evolve 31 – 10.1%
> Realm X – 9%
> 
> So in other words, of the 3, the Realm X preserves more string-to-string length and thus better string angle at full draw vs. brace and the Triax is by far the worst. This really shocked me and goes against all of the crazy myths to the contrary.
> 
> Further, let’s look at the ATA diffs vs. the string-to-string at full draw diffs between the bows.
> 
> The Triax is 3” shorter than the evolve 31 on ATA at brace and actually 3.5” shorter (string-to-string) at full draw.
> The Triax is 5.25” shorter than the Realm X at brace and actually a full 6” shorter at full draw.
> 
> So what have we learned?
> 
> Well, we’ve confirmed that the assertions that the Triax has such big cams that it causes it to feel like and have a similar string angle to a 33” ATA bow (or inserts whatever ATA length north of 28” you’d like to) at full draw is complete nonsense. I knew 33”’ was complete nonsense but I thought it possible that it might actually pick up a little and feel like a 29” or maybe, if it was lucky, 30” ATA bow. The facts actually suggest that it goes the other direction and acts like a 27.5” ATA bow compared to the evolve 31 and a 27.25” ATA compared to the Realm X. Interesting. So I guess the “feel” of it being a much longer ATA bow that we’ve heard many claim (including Levi and Lee – who are of course paid to push the bow) is nothing more than wishful thinking or fanboyism or $ (sponsored shooters) and not actually based on fact.
> 
> Now, that’s not to say there aren’t some other very impressive features on this bow and that it won’t be a very effective hunting tool for many. I really look forward to shooting it. But sometimes it’s necessary to look to the facts to debunk myths that are floating around and that’s what we’ve done today.


Excellent layout of actual measurements.


----------



## ontarget7

casey caldbeck said:


> Shane, do you mind sharing the specs on the 391 grain arrow your shooting out of your triax?


Sure

26.5” raw shaft
3 Blazers with a 6* helical
125 gr tip 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I have owned the Evolve 31, actually two. A perfect example of why ATA is a small fish in the pond when it comes to how well a bow aims and holds. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upserman

Shane how does the E31 compare to the Traix?


----------



## ontarget7

upserman said:


> Shane how does the E31 compare to the Traix?


I believe I responded to your original post on this

Post #243 I believe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic

I'm curious what is the riser length on the triax?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mccobow

I shot this bow the other day at the bow shop, I had just bought a new bow back in July, if this had been out back then I would have bought it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Anyone think the bow holds on target so well because of the weight? Couldn't you just add weight to any bow in the right places to make it hold just as well? My Evolve 35 holds better than my Denali, the reason is because the E35 is almost a pound heavier.


----------



## Predator

So I happen to believe ATA is at least as big a fish in the pond as any other individual fish and probably larger when it comes to lateral stability. Heck, physics dictates this being the case. That said, I recognize there are many fish in the pond and if you jack up one or more of those fish badly enough you can offset the positive impact of the larger fish.

But let’s not argue about ATA at this point. I’m with dnv23 in that I’d like to hear more from those who think this bow holds exceptionally well despite its tiny ATA. Thus far the feedback has been very mysterious as to what would cause this – people haven’t been able to put their finger on it. I agree that weight can be manipulated on any bow to achieve better balance (I do it all the time). You could take a carbon stealth and make it weigh more and balance better than a Triax – would actually be quite easy to do. And yes, the balance sounds better than the Halon 32 which was very top heavy and that could certainly help but most bows on the market are balanced way better than the Halon 32. I guess I’m left scratching my head a bit. I don’t dispute what you guys may be “feeling” about the hold of the bow but I think it would be interesting to understand some tangible reasons for what you are experiencing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mathias

6 more weeks of Winter, 7 until my bow arrives.


----------



## digsafe

Predator said:


> So I happen to believe ATA is at least as big a fish in the pond as any other individual fish and probably larger when it comes to lateral stability. Heck, physics dictates this being the case. That said, I recognize there are many fish in the pond and if you jack up one or more of those fish badly enough you can offset the positive impact of the larger fish.
> 
> But let’s not argue about ATA at this point. I’m with dnv23 in that I’d like to hear more from those who think this bow holds exceptionally well despite its tiny ATA. Thus far the feedback has been very mysterious as to what would cause this – people haven’t been able to put their finger on it. I agree that weight can be manipulated on any bow to achieve better balance (I do it all the time). You could take a carbon stealth and make it weigh more and balance better than a Triax – would actually be quite easy to do. And yes, the balance sounds better than the Halon 32 which was very top heavy and that could certainly help but most bows on the market are balanced way better than the Halon 32. I guess I’m left scratching my head a bit. I don’t dispute what you guys may be “feeling” about the hold of the bow but I think it would be interesting to understand some tangible reasons for what you are experiencing.
> 
> Thoughts?


It’s probably the newness factor, if the bow wasn’t cool looking as sh$t it would hold like most bows. Phsychologically speaking of course


----------



## Mathias




----------



## griffwar

digsafe said:


> It’s probably the newness factor, if the bow wasn’t cool looking as sh$t it would hold like most bows. Phsychologically speaking of course


Not true when it was announced everybody trashed it and said how god awful ugly it was, then people actually shot it and it changed there minds. A lot of people on this thread Me included dismissed it, after we actually shot it we had a change of heart.


----------



## Ryjax

Shane - What stab lengths are you running? 
I apologize if you have already stated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Predator said:


> Wow! I must say I’m surprised. If measurements provided are accurate my theory based on watching video footage was totally wrong and the myths pushed here (not by Shane but by others) are not only false but actually work in the other direction. I’m actually shocked by this.
> 
> Ok, so let’s talk facts. We have the critical measurement on the Triax with is string to string at full draw. We are missing string to string at brace but I’m going to make a reasonable assumption for now and I can certainly update the math once we get an exact measurement. The height of the cam above the axle on my evolve 31 is 2 7/8”. On the Realm X is right at about 3” (maybe a hair less). I don’t think the Triax cam looks much larger on top (and you’ll find that to the extent it is, the measurements will actually get worse) but let’s assume it’s 3” above the axle. Recognizing his actual ATA may be slightly different than spec (mine usually is) I’ll nonetheless take spec of 28” and add 3” to either side to get a string-to-string measurement of 34” at brace.
> 
> String to string at brace on my evolve 31 is 36 7/8” and my Realm X is 38 ¾” (note the limbs are maxed out and DL is 27.5 or really about 27.75” actual which is where I run them)
> 
> At full draw the string to string measurements are as follows:
> 
> Triax - 29.25”
> Evolve 31 – 32.75”
> Realm X – 35.25”
> 
> This mean that the draw cycle on each bow causes a loss of string-to-string measurement vs. brace in percentage terms of the following:
> 
> Triax – 14%
> Evolve 31 – 10.1%
> Realm X – 9%
> 
> So in other words, of the 3, the Realm X preserves more string-to-string length and thus better string angle at full draw vs. brace and the Triax is by far the worst. This really shocked me and goes against all of the crazy myths to the contrary.
> 
> Further, let’s look at the ATA diffs vs. the string-to-string at full draw diffs between the bows.
> 
> The Triax is 3” shorter than the evolve 31 on ATA at brace and actually 3.5” shorter (string-to-string) at full draw.
> The Triax is 5.25” shorter than the Realm X at brace and actually a full 6” shorter at full draw.
> 
> So what have we learned?
> 
> Well, we’ve confirmed that the assertions that the Triax has such big cams that it causes it to feel like and have a similar string angle to a 33” ATA bow (or inserts whatever ATA length north of 28” you’d like to) at full draw is complete nonsense. I knew 33”’ was complete nonsense but I thought it possible that it might actually pick up a little and feel like a 29” or maybe, if it was lucky, 30” ATA bow. The facts actually suggest that it goes the other direction and acts like a 27.5” ATA bow compared to the evolve 31 and a 27.25” ATA compared to the Realm X. Interesting. So I guess the “feel” of it being a much longer ATA bow that we’ve heard many claim (including Levi and Lee – who are of course paid to push the bow) is nothing more than wishful thinking or fanboyism or $ (sponsored shooters) and not actually based on fact.
> 
> Now, that’s not to say there aren’t some other very impressive features on this bow and that it won’t be a very effective hunting tool for many. I really look forward to shooting it. But sometimes it’s necessary to look to the facts to debunk myths that are floating around and that’s what we’ve done today.


I must say this is very well thought out, but I expect that from you. I may not always agree with what you say, but you articulate your thoughts well. 

Now....as to the debunking myths... Until you shoot the bow, you really cannot debunk anything. Is the string angle more severe than other bows? Yes....but to say there is no way the bow shoots like a 33” ATA bow is not something you can say until you fully set one up and spend some real time with it. As a matter of fact, your opinion is based on numbers rather than facts, because you haven’t spent time with the bow. 

I understand you are trying to get Shane to debate with you, but I believe you are not prepared for this debate. We all know you are a businessman, so do what good businessmen/women do....go do your homework before jumping in with both feet.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

Mathias said:


> 6 more weeks of Winter, 7 until my bow arrives.


7 weeks? I just ordered mine and they told me 4 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upserman

ontarget7 said:


> I believe I responded to your original post on this
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry some how I missed it. Thanks


----------



## 0nepin

Yep .so many characteristics of a bow determines how well it holds for different people.i will say that the triax is by far the biggest surprise bow of the year .i like short bows myself but the triax is the most stable bare bow under 30” ata I have shot .im starting to think predator is scared to shoot the triax because it will costs him some $$$$ .


Ryjax said:


> I must say this is very well thought out, but I expect that from you. I may not always agree with what you say, but you articulate your thoughts well.
> 
> Now....as to the debunking myths... Until you shoot the bow, you really cannot debunk anything. Is the string angle more severe than other bows? Yes....but to say there is no way the bow shoots like a 33” ATA bow is not something you can say until you fully set one up and spend some real time with it. As a matter of fact, your opinion is based on numbers rather than facts, because you haven’t spent time with the bow.
> 
> I understand you are trying to get Shane to debate with you, but I believe you are not prepared for this debate. We all know you are a businessman, so do what good businessmen/women do....go do your homework before jumping in with both feet....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Predator said:


> So I happen to believe ATA is at least as big a fish in the pond as any other individual fish and probably larger when it comes to lateral stability. Heck, physics dictates this being the case. That said, I recognize there are many fish in the pond and if you jack up one or more of those fish badly enough you can offset the positive impact of the larger fish.
> 
> But let’s not argue about ATA at this point. I’m with dnv23 in that I’d like to hear more from those who think this bow holds exceptionally well despite its tiny ATA. Thus far the feedback has been very mysterious as to what would cause this – people haven’t been able to put their finger on it. I agree that weight can be manipulated on any bow to achieve better balance (I do it all the time). You could take a carbon stealth and make it weigh more and balance better than a Triax – would actually be quite easy to do. And yes, the balance sounds better than the Halon 32 which was very top heavy and that could certainly help but most bows on the market are balanced way better than the Halon 32. I guess I’m left scratching my head a bit. I don’t dispute what you guys may be “feeling” about the hold of the bow but I think it would be interesting to understand some tangible reasons for what you are experiencing.
> 
> Thoughts?


You know I'm one of the people you are referring to, you have to understand, I'm not techy and don't need to know how things work, I shoot my bow obsessively, but only to be the best hunter I can be.

I cannot put my finger on it either, I think it's lots of little factors that give this bow an overall awesome feel, especially for it's size and specs.

I have played with weight and balance on every bow I have owned, and only achieved a similar feel on one, but it was well put together from the factory too, it just fit "shot itself" almost.

I'm far from a Mathews fan boy, but I'm impressed with the triax, it had the best first impression of any bow I have shot.

I shot it after a bunch of great reviews, and even at that, it surprised me.

I would like to know the factors involved, it doesn't shoot like it looks, I must not be sensitive to string angle, because I don't notice it on the triax (coming from a chill r) you need to get your butt in the shop and shoot it, you have the right mind to pinpoint the characteristics that make it feel as it does, I shoot a bow and like it or don't, I don't try to figure out the why, I'm more caveman in my simple thought process:wink:


----------



## Samson33

Predator said:


> Wow! I must say I’m surprised. If measurements provided are accurate my theory based on watching video footage was totally wrong and the myths pushed here (not by Shane but by others) are not only false but actually work in the other direction. I’m actually shocked by this.
> 
> Ok, so let’s talk facts. We have the critical measurement on the Triax with is string to string at full draw. We are missing string to string at brace but I’m going to make a reasonable assumption for now and I can certainly update the math once we get an exact measurement. The height of the cam above the axle on my evolve 31 is 2 7/8”. On the Realm X is right at about 3” (maybe a hair less). I don’t think the Triax cam looks much larger on top (and you’ll find that to the extent it is, the measurements will actually get worse) but let’s assume it’s 3” above the axle. Recognizing his actual ATA may be slightly different than spec (mine usually is) I’ll nonetheless take spec of 28” and add 3” to either side to get a string-to-string measurement of 34” at brace.
> 
> String to string at brace on my evolve 31 is 36 7/8” and my Realm X is 38 ¾” (note the limbs are maxed out and DL is 27.5 or really about 27.75” actual which is where I run them)
> 
> At full draw the string to string measurements are as follows:
> 
> Triax - 29.25”
> Evolve 31 – 32.75”
> Realm X – 35.25”
> 
> This mean that the draw cycle on each bow causes a loss of string-to-string measurement vs. brace in percentage terms of the following:
> 
> Triax – 14%
> Evolve 31 – 10.1%
> Realm X – 9%
> 
> So in other words, of the 3, the Realm X preserves more string-to-string length and thus better string angle at full draw vs. brace and the Triax is by far the worst. This really shocked me and goes against all of the crazy myths to the contrary.
> 
> Further, let’s look at the ATA diffs vs. the string-to-string at full draw diffs between the bows.
> 
> The Triax is 3” shorter than the evolve 31 on ATA at brace and actually 3.5” shorter (string-to-string) at full draw.
> The Triax is 5.25” shorter than the Realm X at brace and actually a full 6” shorter at full draw.
> 
> So what have we learned?
> 
> Well, we’ve confirmed that the assertions that the Triax has such big cams that it causes it to feel like and have a similar string angle to a 33” ATA bow (or inserts whatever ATA length north of 28” you’d like to) at full draw is complete nonsense. I knew 33”’ was complete nonsense but I thought it possible that it might actually pick up a little and feel like a 29” or maybe, if it was lucky, 30” ATA bow. The facts actually suggest that it goes the other direction and acts like a 27.5” ATA bow compared to the evolve 31 and a 27.25” ATA compared to the Realm X. Interesting. So I guess the “feel” of it being a much longer ATA bow that we’ve heard many claim (including Levi and Lee – who are of course paid to push the bow) is nothing more than wishful thinking or fanboyism or $ (sponsored shooters) and not actually based on fact.
> 
> Now, that’s not to say there aren’t some other very impressive features on this bow and that it won’t be a very effective hunting tool for many. I really look forward to shooting it. But sometimes it’s necessary to look to the facts to debunk myths that are floating around and that’s what we’ve done today.



Slow down with the instant and constant wishful thinkers and fanboy comments. No one is claiming anything factual. Many have said that the bow "feels" as if they are shooting a longer ATA bow. This is anecdotal and does not need facts or even to be substantiated.


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

Cass Via Jr. said:


> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more weeks of Winter, 7 until my bow arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks? I just ordered mine and they told me 4 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck! I ordered mine 1st week of December. Still not in!


----------



## Justin Spies

ontarget7 said:


> Playing with a side stab lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM OnTarget


----------



## Doebuster

It's a great bow ! Mathews is selling the tar out of them ! For its ATA length it holds like a bird dog on point . I hope they build a longer one !


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Ryjax said:


> Shane - What stab lengths are you running?
> I apologize if you have already stated.
> 
> No worries
> 
> 10” out front and 6” out back. Both have 3 oz of weight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





upserman said:


> Sorry some how I missed it. Thanks


No worries [emoji1360]



Justin Spies said:


> Sent you a PM OnTarget


PM answered [emoji1360]


I just had a buddy of mine shoot it with a 4x lens in the sight and he still couldn’t believe how he didn’t have much pin float. 
Imagine that ! LOL 

But guys that have never shot it will try to attempt to convince others that it can’t be true. 

Definitely the most stable compact bow I have shot to date. I can think of quite a few bows over 30” ATA that don’t hold this well for me. 

I can think of a couple 33” ATA bows I have owned that have stood out when analyzing pin float and I would have to say the Triax is right in there. 

Hoping to make it to the range this weekend for some long range bullseyes [emoji457] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

digsafe said:


> It’s probably the newness factor, if the bow wasn’t cool looking as sh$t it would hold like most bows. Phsychologically speaking of course


That’s clearly going to be true of some people but not the people I’m talking to here. There are people who seriously feel it holds better than you would expect. Shane is not the type of guy who just falls for the shiny new bow syndrome. He’s shot and tuned a lot of bows and some of these other guys have plenty of experience to. Clearly Mathews got something right with the bow given some of the praise it’s getting irrespective of the short ATA. I really want to hear what people’s thoughts are on why they think it holds well. What factors in the design could contribute to this? I have some theories but I haven’t shot the bow yet and would like to hear what people think who have.


----------



## Predator

Ryjax said:


> I must say this is very well thought out, but I expect that from you. I may not always agree with what you say, but you articulate your thoughts well.
> 
> Now....as to the debunking myths... Until you shoot the bow, you really cannot debunk anything. Is the string angle more severe than other bows? Yes....but to say there is no way the bow shoots like a 33” ATA bow is not something you can say until you fully set one up and spend some real time with it. As a matter of fact, your opinion is based on numbers rather than facts, because you haven’t spent time with the bow.
> 
> I understand you are trying to get Shane to debate with you, but I believe you are not prepared for this debate. We all know you are a businessman, so do what good businessmen/women do....go do your homework before jumping in with both feet....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, thank you for the compliment.

I disagree completely though that I haven’t debunked a myth and with the assertion that I have to shoot the bow in order to do so. The numbers absolutely without question are the facts in this case and “spending time with the bow” is totally irrelevant. My argument on this topic is not with Shane. I even made clear in my comments that it was not Shane pushing the myth. There have been multiple people here on AT (not to mention Levi and Lee but we can’t really take anything they say about Mathews bows seriously as they are paid large sums of money to make us all believe every flagship Mathews bow that comes out every year is the greatest bow on earth) who are claiming that the cams on the Triax are unusually large and that because of that, the actual string angle and/or string-to-string length at full draw is far better than a typical 28” ATA bow and more like a much longer ATA bow. My test factually proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that this is a myth and I don’t ever have to shoot the Triax in my life for those facts to be valid. I’m not talking about the “feel” of stability some are talking about that “feels” more stable than they might expect a 28” ATA bow to “feel”. I can’t disprove that in any way…for obvious reasons. But I absolutely can disprove the claims referred to above and have done so.

I am more than “prepared” or “equipped” to debate this with Shane but there is no debate which is why Shane hasn’t even tried to debate me on this. The facts are the facts and he’d make a fool of himself which he doesn’t like to do. So instead he is downplaying the importance of ATA. While I agree that ATA is far from everything I disagree with the extreme “little fish” minimization of the importance of ATA and, again, I have physics on my side on that one so not even remotely worried about my position there. But I think now we need to move on and try to understand what it is about the design and function of this bow that cause people to “feel” that it is more stable than what you might expect from such a small bow. Still looking for answers on that front.


----------



## Predator

0nepin said:


> Yep .so many characteristics of a bow determines how well it holds for different people.i will say that the triax is by far the biggest surprise bow of the year .i like short bows myself but the triax is the most stable bare bow under 30” ata I have shot .im starting to think predator is scared to shoot the triax because it will costs him some $$$$ .


Onepin, you are funny (like in a good way). Loved your over the top jousting with elkman. I’m never afraid to shoot a bow and affordability is really not an issue with me (that doesn’t mean I run around wasting money either though – I spend a lot of cash on hunting, just not all on bows – but way more than my wife would prefer no doubt - lol). Who knows…maybe I will buy one.


----------



## Predator

roosiebull said:


> You know I'm one of the people you are referring to, you have to understand, I'm not techy and don't need to know how things work, I shoot my bow obsessively, but only to be the best hunter I can be.
> 
> I cannot put my finger on it either, I think it's lots of little factors that give this bow an overall awesome feel, especially for it's size and specs.
> 
> I have played with weight and balance on every bow I have owned, and only achieved a similar feel on one, but it was well put together from the factory too, it just fit "shot itself" almost.
> 
> I'm far from a Mathews fan boy, but I'm impressed with the triax, it had the best first impression of any bow I have shot.
> 
> I shot it after a bunch of great reviews, and even at that, it surprised me.
> 
> I would like to know the factors involved, it doesn't shoot like it looks, I must not be sensitive to string angle, because I don't notice it on the triax (coming from a chill r) you need to get your butt in the shop and shoot it, you have the right mind to pinpoint the characteristics that make it feel as it does, I shoot a bow and like it or don't, I don't try to figure out the why, I'm more caveman in my simple thought process:wink:


Roosie, I appreciate your honesty and there is nothing wrong the “caveman” approach. At the end of the day it’s a personal fit thing. But sounds like you also are interested in what gives it that feel. There are some pretty analytical guys here who may be able to shed some light on it for us.


----------



## Predator

Samson33 said:


> Slow down with the instant and constant wishful thinkers and fanboy comments. No one is claiming anything factual. Many have said that the bow "feels" as if they are shooting a longer ATA bow. This is anecdotal and does not need facts or even to be substantiated.


You are incorrect. As I explained above, some have claimed the huge cams give the effect of a longer ATA equivalent and better string angle. That has been proven incorrect. I'm not talking about how people "feel" about the bow. It's impossible for anyone to prove personal "feel" to be right or wrong. It's merely an intangible and highly subjective quality.


----------



## ontarget7

Wow !! 
Why would I even waste my time.
Here you have someone that hasn’t even shot the bow and wants to debate something so stupid. 

If the bow didn’t hold well, I wouldn’t be shooting it

How’s that [emoji23]🤣[emoji23]🤣





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> I can think of a couple 33” ATA bows I have owned that have stood out when analyzing pin float and I would have to say the Triax is right in there.
> 
> Hoping to make it to the range this weekend for some long range bullseyes [emoji457]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to hearing of (or seeing) your long distance shooting results.

Also hoping you, along with others, might be able to chime in with your theories on why (like design-wise) you think it holds so well.


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> Wow !!
> Why would I even waste my time.
> Here you have someone that hasn’t even shot the bow and wants to debate something so stupid.
> 
> If the bow didn’t hold well, I wouldn’t be shooting it
> 
> How’s that [emoji23]&#55358;&#56611;[emoji23]&#55358;&#56611;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's that? Pretty lame if you want the truth.

Nobody is trying to debate you on anything at this point. We are looking for insight as to why it is you think it holds so well. Thoughts?


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

Do you even read your posts

I already gave you that pages ago. Really don’t need to elaborate on it anymore. I would rather spend my free time shooting 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker

griffwar said:


> Not true when it was announced everybody trashed it and said how god awful ugly it was, then people actually shot it and it changed there minds. A lot of people on this thread Me included dismissed it, after we actually shot it we had a change of heart.


This is 100% accurate, I still think it looks subpar but it shoots like a dream.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> Well, thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I disagree completely though that I haven’t debunked a myth and with the assertion that I have to shoot the bow in order to do so. The numbers absolutely without question are the facts in this case and “spending time with the bow” is totally irrelevant. My argument on this topic is not with Shane. I even made clear in my comments that it was not Shane pushing the myth. There have been multiple people here on AT (not to mention Levi and Lee but we can’t really take anything they say about Mathews bows seriously as they are paid large sums of money to make us all believe every flagship Mathews bow that comes out every year is the greatest bow on earth) who are claiming that the cams on the Triax are unusually large and that because of that, the actual string angle and/or string-to-string length at full draw is far better than a typical 28” ATA bow and more like a much longer ATA bow. My test factually proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that this is a myth and I don’t ever have to shoot the Triax in my life for those facts to be valid. I’m not talking about the “feel” of stability some are talking about that “feels” more stable than they might expect a 28” ATA bow to “feel”. I can’t disprove that in any way…for obvious reasons. But I absolutely can disprove the claims referred to above and have done so.
> 
> I am more than “prepared” or “equipped” to debate this with Shane but there is no debate which is why Shane hasn’t even tried to debate me on this. The facts are the facts and he’d make a fool of himself which he doesn’t like to do. So instead he is downplaying the importance of ATA. While I agree that ATA is far from everything I disagree with the extreme “little fish” minimization of the importance of ATA and, again, I have physics on my side on that one so not even remotely worried about my position there. But I think now we need to move on and try to understand what it is about the design and function of this bow that cause people to “feel” that it is more stable than what you might expect from such a small bow. Still looking for answers on that front.


You are a businessman, right? Then you of all people know numbers do not tell the whole story.... Can they be a baseline to begin judgement? Yes.. However, I know that you know they are not the be all end all when it comes to many things. You probably have sales people that work under you (at some level), so do you look at a rep that missed plan this quarter and think he/she is terrible? No....you get a “feel” for your people by understanding why he/she missed. Many facets come into play.... The same can be said here. You really need to get a feel for the bow before you judge it....

People that say numbers never lie have not met creative accountants or worked in sales.... I refuse to believe you fall in either of those categories....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker

digsafe said:


> It’s probably the newness factor, if the bow wasn’t cool looking as sh$t it would hold like most bows. Phsychologically speaking of course


Not for any of the guys in here, We shoot and tune alot. It holds better then my halon 32, Spyder 34 and E35 by far. It seemed top heavy at first but that disappeared more and more with each shot, The dealers bow was 5/8" too long for me and it still held extremely stable. I can only imagine how good it would shoot with correct draw length and tuned up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

Quote Originally Posted by OhioBooners View Post 

I'm the Greatest Bowhunter on Earth, I love all my Quiver Sniffers on AT that follow me around like i'm their daddy. Hell some of those boot lickers would let me knock up their wives if i wanted too!

Off topic, Quiver sniffers? That's too funny! I'm gonna have to remember thyat one.


----------



## TheTracker

digsafe said:


> Quote Originally Posted by OhioBooners View Post
> 
> I'm the Greatest Bowhunter on Earth, I love all my Quiver Sniffers on AT that follow me around like i'm their daddy. Hell some of those boot lickers would let me knock up their wives if i wanted too!
> 
> Off topic, Quiver sniffers? That's too funny! I'm gonna have to remember thyat one.


Look up OB if you want a good laugh!


----------



## Mathias

Stay the course Shane, enjoy the assistance you render us.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker

Mathias said:


> Stay the course Shane, enjoy the assistance you render us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Agreed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

As far as the Mathews Triax goes—- I just got the medium wrist torqueless grip on tonight. What a difference it makes! 

BTW- I just shot my best indoor round last night in our little local league. I’m loving this thing. Let the magic happen— just go with the little guy and don’t worry about the ata. 

A thanks for the good info Shane, I also appreciate it. —
- Now I need that back bar mount to come in so I can play with a little weight. I’ve been shooting without a stab.


----------



## tkm#4604

Ryjax said:


> I must say this is very well thought out, but I expect that from you. I may not always agree with what you say, but you articulate your thoughts well.
> 
> Now....as to the debunking myths... Until you shoot the bow, you really cannot debunk anything. Is the string angle more severe than other bows? Yes....but to say there is no way the bow shoots like a 33” ATA bow is not something you can say until you fully set one up and spend some real time with it. As a matter of fact, your opinion is based on numbers rather than facts, because you haven’t spent time with the bow.
> 
> I understand you are trying to get Shane to debate with you, but I believe you are not prepared for this debate. We all know you are a businessman, so do what good businessmen/women do....go do your homework before jumping in with both feet....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

swampcruiser said:


> As far as the Mathews Triax goes—- I just got the medium wrist torqueless grip on tonight. What a difference it makes!
> 
> BTW- I just shot my best indoor round last night in our little local league. I’m loving this thing. Let the magic happen— just go with the little guy and don’t worry about the ata.
> 
> A thanks for the good info Shane, I also appreciate it. —
> - Now I need that back bar mount to come in so I can play with a little weight. I’ve been shooting without a stab.


The shop owner where I ordered mine has a high wrist torqueless on his and loves it.
I know on my Halon 32 I put the Focus grip on.
I’ll see how I do once mine comes in before possibly moving on.


----------



## Predator

Ryjax said:


> You are a businessman, right? Then you of all people know numbers do not tell the whole story.... Can they be a baseline to begin judgement? Yes.. However, I know that you know they are not the be all end all when it comes to many things. You probably have sales people that work under you (at some level), so do you look at a rep that missed plan this quarter and think he/she is terrible? No....you get a “feel” for your people by understanding why he/she missed. Many facets come into play.... The same can be said here. You really need to get a feel for the bow before you judge it....
> 
> People that say numbers never lie have not met creative accountants or worked in sales.... I refuse to believe you fall in either of those categories....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the underlying question at hand is a pure math question the numbers absolutely tell the whole story...and they did. That was the focus of that test. Judgement doesn't come into play in a matter like that. If you are talking about the whole of the bow and its attributes I agree completely and made that specifically clear at the end when I indicated that the bow likely has many other positive attributes but as for the specific issue being addressed the assertions were false. It's really that simple. I think we agree but you are somehow trying to suggest otherwise. And I have not come anywhere close to fully judging the bow. I've discussed specific issues, tried to learn what I could and challenged what didn't make sense.

I do appreciate you at least trying to engage in a logical discussion on the matter though.


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

Hey fellas. Don't want to take this thread off subject but since we're talkin grips there is another thread titled "wobble at full draw". It could use some of you grip guys input.


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> Do you even read your posts
> 
> I already gave you that pages ago. Really don’t need to elaborate on it anymore. I would rather spend my free time shooting
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then. By all means, don't let us get in the way of your shooting. We will carry on without just fine. Good shooting.


----------



## Predator

swampcruiser said:


> As far as the Mathews Triax goes—- I just got the medium wrist torqueless grip on tonight. What a difference it makes!
> 
> BTW- I just shot my best indoor round last night in our little local league. I’m loving this thing. Let the magic happen— just go with the little guy and don’t worry about the ata.
> 
> A thanks for the good info Shane, I also appreciate it. —
> - Now I need that back bar mount to come in so I can play with a little weight. I’ve been shooting without a stab.


Very interesting....and could be helpful for any who might be having trouble with the grip related vertical nock travel issues. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Willyboys

Predator said:


> Well then. By all means, don't let us get in the way of your shooting. We will carry on without just fine. Good shooting.


Dude, give it up already!


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> When the underlying question at hand is a pure math question the numbers absolutely tell the whole story...and they did. That was the focus of that test. Judgement doesn't come into play in a matter like that. If you are talking about the whole of the bow and its attributes I agree completely and made that specifically clear at the end when I indicated that the bow likely has many other positive attributes but as for the specific issue being addressed the assertions were false. It's really that simple. I think we agree but you are somehow trying to suggest otherwise. And I have not come anywhere close to fully judging the bow. I've discussed specific issues, tried to learn what I could and challenged what didn't make sense.
> 
> I do appreciate you at least trying to engage in a logical discussion on the matter though.


Maybe I misunderstood what you were trying to prove. Was it that the sting angle wasn’t comparable to a 33” ata bow? I thought you were trying to debunk people saying it holds on target like a 33” ata bow... 
If the first is true, then I apologize. When I shoot my Triax and Xpedite back to back, the Xpedite definitely has a better string angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

It would seem predator has jumped the shark.


----------



## Predator

Willyboys said:


> Dude, give it up already!


I never give up, ever. Not a quitter. Just isn't in me. Sorry "dude".


----------



## griffwar

Even if he does eventually shoot's the bow and finds out what most people that have shot it already know, do you for one second think he would eat crow??


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> I never give up, ever. Not a quitter. Just isn't in me. Sorry "dude".


Takes character to admit being wrong, had nothing to do with quitting.


----------



## Predator

Ryjax said:


> Maybe I misunderstood what you were trying to prove. Was it that the sting angle wasn’t comparable to a 33” ata bow? I thought you were trying to debunk people saying it holds on target like a 33” ata bow...
> If the first is true, then I apologize. When I shoot my Triax and Xpedite back to back, the Xpedite definitely has a better string angle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was specifically the assertion that the apparent big cams (not really that big - just look really big in comparison to the bow) and possibly the limb tip movement and way the cams roll over (which turned out to make things worse, much to our surprise) had the effect of lessening the string angle and extending the sting-to-string (I sometime use the term "effective ATA" for that) length at full draw so that it would replicate measurements of a longer ATA bow than it actually was. It's 100% math and 100% wrong. I'm obviously not foolish enough to try to disprove the "feel" someone has of a bow and that fact that they may feel hold and pin movement is as good as some longer ATA bows they've shot. No way to disprove that, although I'm still interested in what it is about the bow that may result in such a "feel". So yes, we are now on the same page. No need to apologize but I appreciate you pushing through to make sure we understand each other. Good shooting chief!


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> Even if he does eventually shoot's the bow and finds out what most people that have shot it already know, do you for one second think he would eat crow??



Have before, would do it again.


----------



## Predator

COArrow said:


> Takes character to admit being wrong, had nothing to do with quitting.



I'll admit I'm wrong when it happens. Hasn't here that I'm aware of. But then I know you think I'm wrong all the time. Does it ever occur to you that you search me out and post on threads I'm a part of only to attack me. I honestly can't remember a single time you actually added anything of substance to any discussion I've been a part of (no exception here either). Only attacks (often somewhat subtle, sometimes not) on me....that's literally all you ever do. And you want to talk to me about "character"? Now that's good stuff!


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> I'll admit I'm wrong when it happens. Hasn't here that I'm aware of. But then I know you think I'm wrong all the time. Does it ever occur to you that you search me out and post on threads I'm a part of only to attack me. I honestly can't remember a single time you actually added anything of substance to any discussion I've been a part of (no exception here either). Only attacks (often somewhat subtle, sometimes not) on me....that's literally all you ever do. And you want to talk to me about "character"? Now that's good stuff!


I point out the obvious. Provides substance and doesn’t take the effort of speculation.


----------



## Predator

COArrow said:


> I point out the obvious. Provides substance and doesn’t take the effort of speculation.


In your own mind anyway. More of the same from you. Predictable.


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> In your own mind anyway. More of the same from you. Predictable.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don’t post about bows I have not shot. I do offer insight in the western forum from time to time but there are some solid people posting there, so they usually cover it. No fight here for me, I don’t speak what I don’t know.


----------



## Predator

COArrow said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your own mind anyway. More of the same from you. Predictable.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don’t post about bows I have not shot. I do offer insight in the western forum from time to time but there are some solid people posting there, so they usually cover it. No fight here for me, I don’t speak what I don’t know.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just post hate (maybe not in the western forum but certainly elsewhere). Done with the worthless back and forth with you - not worth any more of my time.
Click to expand...


----------



## COArrow

Predator said:


> COArrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just post hate (maybe not in the western forum but certainly elsewhere). Done with the worthless back and forth with you - not worth any more of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate?
Click to expand...


----------



## nflook765

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

I just took measurements of my Triax. Whoever measured before was WAAAAY off from what I got with my specs. 70/27. 31” on the nose from cam edge to edge at full draw.


----------



## nflook765

And string-string at brace doesn’t matter. The question at hand is string-string at full draw vs advertised ATA.


----------



## TheTracker

nflook765 said:


> I just took measurements of my Triax. Whoever measured before was WAAAAY off from what I got with my specs. 70/27. 31” on the nose from cam edge to edge at full draw.


That makes more sense.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

I definitely don't see any pin float what so ever in that pic. Just kidding , gotta have a little humor with the debates going on in this thread. But I am a tough sell on pin float theory.


----------



## tmoran

Predator did you have a triax when measuring? And if you did why not just measure the angle? Because even ATA Or effective ATA measurements aren’t the only factor. If the cams are physically closer to the shooter it will also lessen the angle. I like that you are bent on finding a solution/answer. The way that you keep saying you’ve debunked a myth seems odd to me without having measured the angle yourself. Hec, maybe it’s worse I don’t know. But to keep going on about now for pages seems silly. I hope you are correct for your own sake as this seems super important to you.


----------



## PA prime

Thanks for the review Shane, the triax was not on my radar because of the length but I will give it a shot. There is always somebody that makes you wonder why you do it but trust me the vast majority very much appreciate your help


----------



## Otdrsman85

nflook765 said:


> I just took measurements of my Triax. Whoever measured before was WAAAAY off from what I got with my specs. 70/27. 31” on the nose from cam edge to edge at full draw.


I didnt measure from cam edge to cam edge. I measured from string edge to string edge when it left the cam. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

nflook765 said:


> And string-string at brace doesn’t matter. The question at hand is string-string at full draw vs advertised ATA.


It matters in terms of understanding how much limb tip movement and cam rollover affects the difference relative to the measurements at full draw. Certainly less important of a measurement but important if you want to understand that dynamic.


----------



## Predator

nflook765 said:


> I just took measurements of my Triax. Whoever measured before was WAAAAY off from what I got with my specs. 70/27. 31” on the nose from cam edge to edge at full draw.


Ok, this is good. I wasn't crazy when I watched the videos then because I was shocked the original measurements were going the other way.

So with these measurements the Triax loses only 8.8% vs brace which is the best measurement - what I thought would happen.

At full draw the measurement difference between the Triax and the Evolve 31 is now 1.25" to the positive so the Triax has measurements equivalent to a 29.25" ATA bow (rather than 28") as compared to the Evolve at 31".

And it's 1" diff from the Realm X which means it measures like a 29" ATA bow compared to the Realm X at 33.25".

There's still a big difference and clearly the thing is nowhere remotely close to 33" so that myth remains so but the good new is that the design and cams do make it feel like a little longer bow than it actually is. This would seem to be one part of the equation on why it may hold well but it didn't really move the needle that much so there are clearly other factors at play here.

Thanks for the updated info btw....very much appreciated!


----------



## Predator

tmoran said:


> Predator did you have a triax when measuring? And if you did why not just measure the angle? Because even ATA Or effective ATA measurements aren’t the only factor. If the cams are physically closer to the shooter it will also lessen the angle. I like that you are bent on finding a solution/answer. The way that you keep saying you’ve debunked a myth seems odd to me without having measured the angle yourself. Hec, maybe it’s worse I don’t know. But to keep going on about now for pages seems silly. I hope you are correct for your own sake as this seems super important to you.


No I didn't. I made that perfectly clear. Not only did I not have access to one but the shop isn't going to let me go behind the counter, throw it in the press and start measuring things. That's why I asked someone else to provide the measurements. Measuring the exact angle is not an easy task and the measurements taken give plenty of data to reach conclusions about string angle within reason. 

Just looking for the truth. Always interested when people start making claims about bows that don't necessarily register logically. And to the extent there are design features that contribute I'm interested in what they might be so we can look for them in other bows and/or push the manufacturers to implement them. We all benefit.

And to be clear, I haven't kept going on for pages about these measurements at all. When I posted my findings they were done (subject to updated measurements as indicated in the original post) and the results are the results. The only reason there were brought up subsequently is people challenging them or my conclusions to which I of course responded.


----------



## Predator

Otdrsman85 said:


> I didnt measure from cam edge to cam edge. I measured from string edge to string edge when it left the cam.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


So it wasn't apples to apples. My bad if I didn't clarify - appreciate the engagement though.


----------



## frog gigger

tmoran said:


> Predator did you have a triax when measuring? And if you did why not just measure the angle? Because even ATA Or effective ATA measurements aren’t the only factor. If the cams are physically closer to the shooter it will also lessen the angle. I like that you are bent on finding a solution/answer. The way that you keep saying you’ve debunked a myth seems odd to me without having measured the angle yourself. Hec, maybe it’s worse I don’t know. But to keep going on about now for pages seems silly. I hope you are correct for your own sake as this seems super important to you.


Why doesn't someone that owns one just tell the degree/angle of the string at xxx dl.
Sounds simple enough to me. 

I'd like to know really, if the angle were 35* or above, I may actually look at this bow.


----------



## Predator

digsafe said:


> I definitely don't see any pin float what so ever in that pic. Just kidding , gotta have a little humor with the debates going on in this thread. But I am a tough sell on pin float theory.


LOL! Maybe no pins is the answer to no pin float. Oh no, did I just say that? We'll have that V sight guy in here pushing his no pin sight before long if I'm not careful. When I used to shoot longbow I never seemed to have pin float issues either come to think of it. "Dead in the hand" is NOT how I would describe a longbow though. Which actually brings up a point. Some like to equate dead in the hand to quiet. Not saying there can't be a relationship because there absolutely can be but I'll assure you (having not even shot it) that the Triax is WAY more "dead in the hand" than my longbows were but my longbows were WAY more quiet than any compound (Triax included) has ever been. Hadn't really thought of that until now.


----------



## Pine Hawker

Predator got tired of picking on and stalking the elite ritual and its forum, the guys had enough of him there, he like bowtech, he should stay on that page and pick on there flaws. He's got to much time on his hands. Reading his stuff tires me out.


----------



## frog gigger

^^^And this differs?


----------



## Otdrsman85

Lol this thread has been derailed. Predator in all seriousness just go shoot the bow. You will secretly like even know you wont tell us....... Ill admit I like the 32-36 inch range for hunting but this little bow is fun to shoot and holds much better than several bows Ive owned in that range.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys

Pine Hawker said:


> Predator got tired of picking on and stalking the elite ritual and its forum, the guys had enough of him there, he like bowtech, he should stay on that page and pick on there flaws. He's got to much time on his hands. Reading his stuff tires me out.


He's the Energizer Bunny of AT.


----------



## Predator

Pine Hawker said:


> Predator got tired of picking on and stalking the elite ritual and its forum, the guys had enough of him there, he like bowtech, he should stay on that page and pick on there flaws. He's got to much time on his hands. Reading his stuff tires me out.


Ahh, another one of the original hate club members. I figured this thread would eventually draw most of you in. I actually feel honored to have my own hate club - of course you are all pretty much elite fanboys that I pissed off like 5 or 6 years ago and you just can't get over it can you? LOL! And, as usual, you want to twist the truth or outright lie. Haven't picked on the Ritual at all - have actually said based on specs and input from others I'd put it in my top 3, maybe top 2 bows for 2018 (and certainly well above the Triax) but you just can't see past the hate can you. Oh, and I love tiring people like you out so please keep reading! :wink:


----------



## Predator

Willyboys said:


> He's the Energizer Bunny of AT.


You know it!:wink:


----------



## Willyboys

frog gigger said:


> Why doesn't someone that owns one just tell the degree/angle of the string at xxx dl.
> Sounds simple enough to me.
> 
> I'd like to know really, if the angle were 35* or above, I may actually look at this bow.



FWIW, I measured the angle on the picture above - between the arrow and the upper half of the string. 34 degrees. 

Are we done now?


----------



## Predator

Otdrsman85 said:


> Lol this thread has been derailed. Predator in all seriousness just go shoot the bow. You will secretly like even know you wont tell us....... Ill admit I like the 32-36 inch range for hunting but this little bow is fun to shoot and holds much better than several bows Ive owned in that range.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Only because people can't stick to the topic at hand. Good to hear on the bow. Checking out for a while - you boys have fun!


----------



## frog gigger

Willyboys said:


> FWIW, I measured the angle on the picture above - between the arrow and the upper half of the string. 34 degrees.
> 
> Are we done now?


34* at 27'' dl.
Tells me all I need to know.


----------



## dnv23

frog gigger said:


> 34* at 27'' dl.
> Tells me all I need to know.


Yup, I believe one reason guys are saying the string angle is a non issue is because the bow draws 3/8 long and that brings the string back farther. This gives the illusion that the string angle is better than it actually is. I personally believe the Triax is way over hyped, all these things that guys are liking aren't really anything but Mathews marketing.


----------



## roosiebull

dnv23 said:


> all these things that guys are liking aren't really anything but Mathews marketing.


That is simply incorrect. You may not care for it, no bow is great for every shooter, but marketing has nothing to do with what I like about the triax.


----------



## shootstraight

dnv23 said:


> Yup, I believe one reason guys are saying the string angle is a non issue is because the bow draws 3/8 long and that brings the string back farther. This gives the illusion that the string angle is better than it actually is. I personally believe the Triax is way over hyped, all these things that guys are liking aren't really anything but Mathews marketing.


If it truly is only 3/8 long then that’s an improvement over my Halon, its 5/8 inches long. Had to go to 28.5 mod to shoot 29”. With regards to the feel and length, haven’t had much love for Mathews for quite a while. While on a hunting trip in Oct in Illinois we stopped at a nice large shop that carried multiple lines. My buddy had a 32 and likes it so I thought I’d give one a try. Shot the 32 and 30 side by side and left with the 30 as the 32 just felt way longer to me. I’ve been shooting PSE for a few years and when comparing to it the Halons felt longer. My 30 feels more like the Evolve 31 or my Epix with regards to string angle etc. 

Now when compared to some of the other newer bows they might not be as big a difference but to me they are with regards to PSE and Elite. I think that some of the guys who won’t buy a short bow might be the same crowd that won’t do a sub 7” brace. These bows with super long risers, short limbs and large cams just can’t compare in feel to bows that are older.


----------



## ontarget7

Especially when the marketing hit full force and I still had no desire to test it out. LOL 
Heck, I even had guys messaging me asking if it was something I might consider this year. I responded to all of those and said it really wasn’t something I would probably look at.
Well, I was completely wrong in my initial responses. 
So now, the bow I had zero intentions of shooting is now the bow I’m staying with this year. 
Go figure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765

ontarget7 said:


> Especially when the marketing hit full force and I still had no desire to test it out. LOL
> Heck, I even had guys messaging me asking if it was something I might consider this year. I responded to all of those and said it really wasn’t something I would probably look at.
> Well, I was completely wrong in my initial responses.
> So now, the bow I had zero intentions of shooting is now the bow I’m staying with this year.
> Go figure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not saying this isn’t a great bow. I have one and I think I’m going to finally retire the Prime Ion. BUT, maybe because you had such low expectations is why you’re so in love? Maybe since the bar was so low and it blew it away is why you think it’s so great? Maybe shoot it right next to your Evolve of a Realm and see how it fairs? I know you have shot way more bows than I have, but I also fall in love with a new bow right off the bat and then always seem to go back to my old trusty ION.


----------



## nflook765

And BTW, I got a torqueless grip in the mail yesterday. Threw it on last night, wrapped it in tennis racket tape and just made the bow even better for me. I got the medium wrist and had them put the back of the grip even with the riser. Looks and feels amazing.


----------



## ontarget7

nflook765 said:


> I’m not saying this isn’t a great bow. I have one and I think I’m going to finally retire the Prime Ion. BUT, maybe because you had such low expectations is why you’re so in love? Maybe since the bar was so low and it blew it away is why you think it’s so great? Maybe shoot it right next to your Evolve of a Realm and see how it fairs? I know you have shot way more bows than I have, but I also fall in love with a new bow right off the bat and then always seem to go back to my old trusty ION.


I have currently 7 bows personally of my own that I can compare. There has been plenty of side by side comparison. 

Also down played the Invasion and still own one today. Although, it will be up for sale now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

dnv23 said:


> Yup, I believe one reason guys are saying the string angle is a non issue is because the bow draws 3/8 long and that brings the string back farther. This gives the illusion that the string angle is better than it actually is. I personally believe the Triax is way over hyped, all these things that guys are liking aren't really anything but Mathews marketing.


Absolutely! But what do we know? We're just the guys who have no experience and certainly just don't know any better that as times change so do the "facts" of technology? So we become known as Mathews haters when really all we're doing is pointing out a fact. Like it's really just a mini halon! It is a mini halon. same cam system, same 6 inch brace height, same basic speeds, just a couple inches shorter. Oh but it has a hunk of metal added to the riser at the bottom it makes it so much different huh. I'm sure it helps balance somewhat or mathews would have never done it. By the way last years halon 32 was also the quietest and deadest bow in hand, the which I owned two of them. Definitely not the quietest bow I've ever shot but what do I know. I'm just a mathews hater. Lol Some mathews fanboys just never get it nor will they ever understand.


----------



## TTG

Shane I always enjoy reading your reviews, and tuning/shooting videos. Nice work
Any chance you doing a video on some long range shooting with the tiny Triax ?


----------



## BucksnBass525

dnv23 said:


> Yup, I believe one reason guys are saying the string angle is a non issue is because the bow draws 3/8 long and that brings the string back farther. This gives the illusion that the string angle is better than it actually is. I personally believe the Triax is way over hyped, all these things that guys are liking aren't really anything but Mathews marketing.


I have shot the Triax a ton, it is a nice little rig but I do feel there is a bit of hype and marketing involved.
Reason I say that is a buddy was 100% set on Triax after he shot it and got that initial deadness in hand he had heard about.
Then I handed him a Ritual with just an 8" Stab, thats when I got the deer in the headlight stare LOL.

Both bows were nearly identical as far as dead once stabs were installed.
He was so confused he ordered both, but I have a sneaky suspicion which one will be his "go too" come October.:wink:

I have the Triax in my Top 3-4 this year.


----------



## griffwar

dnv23 said:


> Yup, I believe one reason guys are saying the string angle is a non issue is because the bow draws 3/8 long and that brings the string back farther. This gives the illusion that the string angle is better than it actually is. I personally believe the Triax is way over hyped, all these things that guys are liking aren't really anything but Mathews marketing.


I think it just asinine when people say that it's Mathews marketing, all company's push there products not just Mathews! Also when I test shoot bows no matter the brand I do not go by what the dl of said cam say's, most are long no matter what you want to believe. I had no problem with the string angle of the Triax, of course I'm 26.5 to 27 dl, I had more trouble with the TRX7 I owned then the shorter bow's but that is Me? I could not no matter what I tried get used to the TRX7 at all, that is why it's down the road. I shoot 35 ata and less great, like I said that is just Me, other people's result's will be different then mine and I'm O.K with that.


----------



## ontarget7

I’m not even sure where all this hate comes from. It’s archery for crying out loud. Shoot what you want and who gives a crap what everyone else thinks. 

Who really cares if you are a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Bear etc fanboy. 

Aren’t we all supposed to like the products we shoot ? 

I’m a Mathews fanboy now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

BucksnBass525 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> He was so confused he ordered both, but I have a sneaky suspicion which one will be his "go too" come October.:wink:
> 
> I have the Triax in my Top 3-4 this year.


Then you buy the Ritual cheap :wink: :smile:


----------



## bow_hunter44

ontarget7 said:


> *I’m not even sure where all this hate comes from.* It’s archery for crying out loud. Shoot what you want and who gives a crap what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Who really cares if you are a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Bear etc fanboy.
> 
> Aren’t we all supposed to like the products we shoot ?
> 
> I’m a Mathews fanboy now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, right? The hate and animosity never ceases to amaze me. Small wonder we (sportsman), as a group, struggle with those that oppose what we hold dear. Hell, we fight so much against each other that we have virtually no chance when it comes to a fight with an 'outside' organization! Sad, really sad....


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I’m not even sure where all this hate comes from. It’s archery for crying out loud. Shoot what you want and who gives a crap what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Who really cares if you are a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Bear etc fanboy.
> 
> Aren’t we all supposed to like the products we shoot ?
> 
> I’m a Mathews fanboy now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like people don't understand their opinions are just that. They think the bow they like is superior to all others, and will never be happy until you agree with them... oh well.

I think it's called delusional :wink:


----------



## Browtine22

People make things so difficult. Shoot the Triax, if you don't like it shoot another bow/brand. 

Shane, thanks for your reviews. I would not have had the Triax on my radar for this year. 

I guess now I am a fanboy and quiver sniffer. Whatever, Archers helping Archers.


----------



## nflook765




----------



## griffwar

nflook765 said:


>


What tape is that? Nice looking rig by the way!


----------



## 0nepin

Well I’m not a Mathews fanboy by any stretch but you got to give Mathews props , the triax is awesome .it will make you feel handshock in your own bow that you never realized it had .after shooting the triax I could feel a slight vide in the halon 32 i did not feel before.


----------



## nflook765

griffwar said:


> What tape is that? Nice looking rig by the way!


The brand is Head. It’s just like Wilson tape. I do like the Head a little better. I just use electrical tape to finish it off on the bottom instead of the provided tape.


----------



## bowhunter2377

Screw what the haters say. As the sayin goes Dope blank brings hate quick. They can speculate all they want and measure all they want. I agree with Shane shoot whatever you want. My club is pretty bad about that. A lot of Hoyt shooters which I have no problem with but when they start calling other bow brands inadequate I get a little irritated. No one makes a bad bow they all perform but it’s all about comfort. Like me, I still shoot my Helim cause I love it. It’s my favorite bow. It will be awhile before I get rid of it too


----------



## Kyarcher95

I personally prefer bare bow weight under 4 lbs. even if it as a little hand shock over a heavy bow with none. I shoot with a very loose grip and a wrist sling so a little vibration ain't no big deal. The main thing for me is how well it holds on target.


----------



## krammy37

Please forgive me if this has already been discussed but have any of you Triax owners removed the harmonic dampener and shot it to see if the new location really does make a difference in noise and vibration?


----------



## shootstraight

Shane this is all you need on that bow...


----------



## CAB007

ontarget7 said:


> I’m not even sure where all this hate comes from. It’s archery for crying out loud. Shoot what you want and who gives a crap what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Who really cares if you are a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Bear etc fanboy.
> 
> Aren’t we all supposed to like the products we shoot ?
> 
> I’m a Mathews fanboy now [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What i see it stemming from is the mentality of some (not you) Mathews shooters/fans. I see it when guys walk in a shop and say the typical stuff Mathews is the best, nobody makes a better bow, you're only serious about hunting or archery if you have a Mathews etc. Granted this can happen and does with other brands as well but Mathews are by far over the top! I've had Mathews bows before as well as most other brands and while i feel they are good they are not the "God" of all bow companies like some tout(Shane not directed at you one bit) Mathews is the Taylormade of the archery industry with marketing, they know how to spin it and get you drinking the kool aid. Just as big of a turn off is the pros/celebs touting how great it is but then switching gears the following year. For example, when halon came out the shoots like a 34/35 inch bow with the huge cams etc then last year the halon 32 is a great bow and addresses the shortcomings of the halon size with better string angle and or people that want a little longer bow, now this year we're back to string angle doesn't matter again this thing shoots like a bigger bow and is perfect for people that thought the halon 32 was to big/long. Taylormade same way, everyone remember 17 yards longer etc?I've owned product from both companies and like them at times and other times don't care for feel, look, etc. I agree buy what you want and feels good to you and be proud of what you spent your money on, however don't think or try and portray that you have holy water and everyone else has tainted water. Nobody should have to make an excuse for what they like and or want to buy but don't knock others down for their choice. Please keep the reviews coming, they are great, informative, and much appreciated. Once again this was not directed at you just wanted to build off your thoughts above. For what its worth i have always been that 31-34 inch range guy(29 inch draw) and always thought smaller bows were just a gimick, well hunted a year ago with original halon and shot a couple deer with it and liked the bow ok enough just didn't feel "right" to me so traded it. This year i was like many on triax thoughts, to short no going to shoot it well i did and it feels really good and surprised the hell out of me on how it shot and held, was considering ordering however that size bow just doesn't "feel right" to me. Could i get used to it, probably but there's to many good choices out there fore anyone to "settle" on something. At the end of the day shoot what you like and what feels good to you, however like or respect what others shoot, we're all in this sport together!


----------



## Mathias

Funny, in all of the bow shops I’ve visited, I’ve never witnessed this over-the-top Mathews behavior, maybe it’s a regional thing. It seems that the vast majority of guys here mix and match brands year to year....


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

First group at 80 yards with this horrible shooting non forgiving 28” ATA Triax.
5” group with 10 arrows

The pin float is horrible [emoji23]



















Slight tweak left to do and think we will be money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tek

I finally read most of this thread, not all. But I feel like I've heard most of this stuff for several years. Can't wait to see what next year brings -)


----------



## TTG

Nice group!! For sure!!


----------



## dnv23

ontarget7 said:


> I’m not even sure where all this hate comes from. It’s archery for crying out loud. Shoot what you want and who gives a crap what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Who really cares if you are a Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, Bear etc fanboy.
> 
> Aren’t we all supposed to like the products we shoot ?
> 
> I’m a Mathews fanboy now [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 100%, I have no hate for any brand and have owned bows from most companies including Mathews.

I enjoy your threads and have much respect for you and your knowledge. That won't stop me from speaking up when I don't agree with something on a public forum. I have no problem with what someone else shoots, it's just fun to debate why certain bows feel and fit certain people better. 

I'm sure Mathews is loving you right now Shane, it seems you have as much influence as Levi or Lee around here. Lol 

I like to be influenced by the bow and not what a certain Celebrity or AT member is shooting. I know you are the same way but many people aren't.


----------



## spyderGelement

i would say that elite is touting the over the top attitudes in my area (the entire state of New York for obvious reasons) although I have seen guys that shoot mathews run their mouths quite often as well. I am a Mathews guy however I don't talk much about my stuff being better. I just like the way they shoot. no need for me to push that on to anyone else. If I did say something its to rib one of my buddys and that is all. I don't really care what they shoot, just as long as they're out there shooting with me.


----------



## ontarget7

dnv23 said:


> I agree 100%, I have no hate for any brand and have owned bows from most companies including Mathews.
> 
> I enjoy your threads and have much respect for you and your knowledge. That won't stop me from speaking up when I don't agree with something on a public forum. I have no problem with what someone else shoots, it's just fun to debate why certain bows feel and fit certain people better.
> 
> I'm sure Mathews is loving you right now Shane, it seems you have as much influence as Levi or Lee around here. Lol
> 
> I like to be influenced by the bow and not what a certain Celebrity or AT member is shooting. I know you are the same way but many people aren't.


I’m just telling it like it is. The bow holds like no other compact short ATA bow I have ever owned. 

Making a small tweak and will see how things look at 80 yards. If I get time I will do a quick video clip




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

TTG said:


> Nice group!! For sure!!


Thanks

Way happy to start that well out of the gate with how short and compact it is. 

I could tell just shooting a 5 spot target it had really good potential 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

shootstraight said:


> Shane this is all you need on that bow...


Looking good [emoji1360]

I do like the front stab myself as well. It gives me the follow through I’m looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms

This little bow surprised the crap out of me. I have never been a Mathews fan but I have owned a couple over the years. I was shooting the Realm X and Hyperfore at the shop and really liked them both. I had no interest what so ever in even handling this bow little lone shooting it. But after awhile the shop owner talked me into it manly just so he would **** up about it. After shooting it for awhile and going back to the shop and shooting it again a couple more times I still can’t believe this is a Mathews bow.

All I can say is Great Job Mathews and that’s coming from a guy that didn’t ever ever ever think he would say that!lol


----------



## roosiebull

shootstraight said:


> Shane this is all you need on that bow...


That is exactly what I did to mine, but a 6" beestinger. I may put another one on the front, because I think it does help the follow through like Shane mentioned. Easy to unscrew if I'm wrong:wink:


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Way happy to start that well out of the gate with how short and compact it is.
> 
> I could tell just shooting a 5 spot target it had really good potential
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang fine shooting, being perfectly honest, I couldn't do that well with any bow, especially a "first group"


----------



## digsafe

dnv23 said:


> I agree 100%, I have no hate for any brand and have owned bows from most companies including Mathews.
> 
> I enjoy your threads and have much respect for you and your knowledge. That won't stop me from speaking up when I don't agree with something on a public forum. I have no problem with what someone else shoots, it's just fun to debate why certain bows feel and fit certain people better.
> 
> I'm sure Mathews is loving you right now Shane, it seems you have as much influence as Levi or Lee around here. Lol
> 
> I like to be influenced by the bow and not what a certain Celebrity or AT member is shooting. I know you are the same way but many people aren't.


Very well said


----------



## ontarget7

Triax at 80 yards
If one shot is all you get you better make it count. 
https://youtu.be/qDTl5j97OSM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

shootstraight said:


> Shane this is all you need on that bow...


Great Choice...Thats what I will use..


----------



## full moon64

Shane how are the draw lengths running on Traix?Im 27 1/2 on NO Cam


----------



## ontarget7

full moon64 said:


> Shane how are the draw lengths running on Traix?Im 27 1/2 on NO Cam


A 27.5 mod would draw 27 7/8, so 3/8 long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> A 27.5 mod would draw 27 7/8, so 3/8 long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx enjoy your bow

mod so easy too deal with,,I cant stand cam specific..


----------



## Crazyheaven

I had the chance to finally try this bow. And I loved it. Wished it were a little larger. Shot it well with no sight or peep.


----------



## full moon64

Crazyheaven said:


> I had the chance to finally try this bow. And I loved it. Wished it were a little larger. Shot it well with no sight or peep.


With those large cams it isnt 28 bow your dealing with at full draw..Think about it


----------



## shootstraight

roosiebull said:


> That is exactly what I did to mine, but a 6" beestinger. I may put another one on the front, because I think it does help the follow through like Shane mentioned. Easy to unscrew if I'm wrong:wink:


This was my hunting set up for the year, plan to try a front stab since I don’t mind the weight for 3D


----------



## roosiebull

shootstraight said:


> This was my hunting set up for the year, plan to try a front stab since I don’t mind the weight for 3D


Yeah, I don't think I would mind the weight of a front stab if I think it helps, I pack my bow a bunch of miles through the mountains each year, I was on an ultra light bow trend for a lot of years, lately I have been liking some weight on the bow, I want the added forgiveness in the woods. 

I packed a heavy bow last year and it wasn't a big deal, light vs heavy is still a pretty small difference, walking in or out in the dark, you don't know it's there strapped to my pack.

Shot stability is most important to me. The only draw back to a front stab for me is it's another thing to get hung up in brush, so it will have to be worth it, or I am keeping my bow as streamline as possible. 

We all have different things that are assets or not on our bows, I still have time to figure out what is worth being on my bow, and what isn't. 

I need to get arrows built asap, to see if I need more weight on the side bar, it is heavy on the stabilizer side now, with 5 480gr arrows, but only slightly, I'm bumping up to 600gr arrows for this year, so I need to fine tune the stabilizer....potentially


----------



## Predator

full moon64 said:


> With those large cams it isnt 28 bow your dealing with at full draw..Think about it


No, but it is only about a 29" bow you are dealing with...you must not have read the rest of this thread.:wink:


----------



## Predator

I'm back. :tongue:

Like I said in the other thread - nice shooting Shane. Can I just say though that it isn't fair seeing you out in a short sleeve shirt shooting your bow at this time of the year. For those of us in the deep freeze up north those days are quite a ways into the future.

As predicted, weekend work sucked up my day today so I'll have to wait a bit longer to experience the "magic".


----------



## john800

So, about the comment you made in the video about the halon tuning and shooting well but that pesonal prefrence dictacted it wasnt for you: there is no place for that on archerytalk! Come on! Every bow is either complete garbage or the best bow in tbe history of the world.


----------



## Predator

john800 said:


> So, about the comment you made in the video about the halon tuning and shooting well but that pesonal prefrence dictacted it wasnt for you: there is no place for that on archerytalk! Come on! Every bow is either complete garbage or the best bow in tbe history of the world.


Says every fanboy here.... Hopefully when Shane says he's become a Mathews fanboy he is just joking - lol.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

full moon64 said:


> With those large cams it isnt 28 bow your dealing with at full draw..Think about it


Yeah,everybody said that about the original Halon as well. I bought a Halon when they came out,LOVED it at the shop. But,2 mos. later I sent it down the road. At 6'4" I just can't get comfortable with short ATA's.


----------



## rjack

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

The Triax is an amazing bow and the bow I really wanted this year. I could not get comfortable with the draw cycle. I’m the odd duck that thought it felt harsh upfront compared to others. The bow does hold solid with a great valley but was too much on the front end of the draw for me. I’m 6’1” w/ a 29” draw and the string angle was no issue. It did not feel like a short ATA bow at full draw. 
Great review...Mathews will have a killer year in sales from this bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## ReezenHunter

rjack said:


> The Triax is an amazing bow and the bow I really wanted this year. I could not get comfortable with the draw cycle. I’m the odd duck that thought it felt harsh upfront compared to others. The bow does hold solid with a great valley but was too much on the front end of the draw for me. I’m 6’1” w/ a 29” draw and the string angle was no issue. It did not feel like a short ATA bow at full draw.
> Great review...Mathews will have a killer year in sales from this bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


Was the Triax you shot setup for your correct draw length? Reason I ask, they didn't have mods for my DL in stock when I demo'd it, and the draw felt stiff to me also. However, I decided to take a chance and order one anyway. After getting mine in at my draw length, the draw cycle feels completely different.


----------



## rjack

ReezenHunter said:


> Was the Triax you shot setup for your correct draw length? Reason I ask, they didn't have mods for my DL in stock when I demo'd it, and the draw felt stiff to me also. However, I decided to take a chance and order one anyway. After getting mine in at my draw length, the draw cycle feels completely different.


It was set at my draw length. I would have went with the Triax but the HyperForce draw was smoother for my preference.


----------



## roosiebull

rjack said:


> The Triax is an amazing bow and the bow I really wanted this year. I could not get comfortable with the draw cycle. I’m the odd duck that thought it felt harsh upfront compared to others. The bow does hold solid with a great valley but was too much on the front end of the draw for me. I’m 6’1” w/ a 29” draw and the string angle was no issue. It did not feel like a short ATA bow at full draw.
> Great review...Mathews will have a killer year in sales from this bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


I wouldn't argue that, it is certainly stiffer than I'm used to. Last year I was thinking about bumping up to 80lb draw, the triax settled that for me, I think I would have a hard time pulling 80 with that draw (I know it doesn't come in 80)

My chill r maxed out at 72lbs, to me it feels like my triax at 65 or 66lbs. My triax tops out at 73, right now I'm shooting it at 68lbs, first bow I have owned that I backed off a little on weight.

You aren't alone there, but I can still draw it easy enough, so it wasn't a deal breaker.


----------



## roosiebull

I should add, draw cycle is pretty subjective, and the triax draws smooth, just stiff


----------



## nflook765

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

I would say it’s very subjective. I’m coming from a Prime Ion at 69 lbs and the Triax at 70.25 is much smoother. One of the reasons I’m finally retiring the Ion. It is not nearly as stiff and the transition into the valley is as smooth as I’ve felt on any bow. Not to mention I get an extra 12fps though the chrono with the Triax over the Ion.


----------



## Mathias

roosiebull said:


> I should add, draw cycle is pretty subjective, and the triax draws smooth, just stiff


I thought the same thing (stiff) the first couple times I shot the bow. The last time when comparing to Realm, Ritual and Logic, the bow did not feel near as stiff (still smooth as usual). I attributed it to proper set up at this new shop.


----------



## Seadonist

0nepin said:


> Well I’m not a Mathews fanboy by any stretch but you got to give Mathews props , the triax is awesome .it will make you feel handshock in your own bow that you never realized it had .after shooting the triax I could feel a slight vide in the halon 32 i did not feel before.


Yes!!! The first time I shot the Triax, I thought that it was so close to my H6 that it wasn’t worth switching. Well, when I got home and started shooting, I noticed that my H6 had a twang to it at the shot so I went over every screw on the bow, looking for the culprit but everything was tight and where it was supposed to be but the twang was still there. Went back and shot the Triax again and had a different opinion this time. In my mind, the Triax felt better than my Halon the way it held on target and it was obviously more quiet, as well as more dead in hand at the shot. The only thing I noticed on the Triax compared to my Halon was that the Triax seems to have a stiffer draw on the front end, which is in opposition to what most others have stated. Well, the second time with the Triax was enough to get me to sell the Halon and pick up a Triax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

roosiebull said:


> I should add, draw cycle is pretty subjective, and the triax draws smooth, just stiff


This is 100% correct. The draw on the Triax is stiffer up front compared to my Halon and Halon 32, but seems to even out much faster. This is a draw cycle I prefer though, so I fell in love with it. I swore I wasn’t going above 70# this year, but the Triax was so smooth that after the first shot I knew that wasn’t going to be the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Have had a few asking about pics with the Ridge Reaper Barren

Here’s a few and managed to check sight tape at 100 yards. Damn, this bow continues to impress with not much time behind the string. 

Man, I am looking forward to some quality string time this year with the Triax





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

That camo matches your area of the country perfect!

Hey Shane is that a 72' Chevelle sitting in your garage?


----------



## nflook765

I’m going to have to eat my words on grips. I ordered and installed a medium wrist torqueless. I thought it was the bee’s knees until I put the stock Matthews grip back on. I must say the feel is much better and seems to shoot much more forgiving with the stock grip. Damn. There’s a waste of $75.


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

ontarget7 said:


> Have had a few asking about pics with the Ridge Reaper Barren
> 
> Here’s a few and managed to check sight tape at 100 yards. Damn, this bow continues to impress with not much time behind the string.
> 
> Man, I am looking forward to some quality string time this year with the Triax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's mighty fine shoot'n to be knocking off vanes at 100!


----------



## ontarget7

Njdeerhunter76 said:


> Now that's mighty fine shoot'n to be knocking off vanes at 100!


Good catch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO

0nepin said:


> Well I’m not a Mathews fanboy by any stretch but you got to give Mathews props , the triax is awesome .it will make you feel handshock in your own bow that you never realized it had .after shooting the triax I could feel a slight vide in the halon 32 i did not feel before.


Very true statement. After shooting my buddies Triax, I could feel a slight vibe in my Carbon Defiant that I thought was completely dead on the shot. Same can be said about the noise, the Triax is crazy quiet. Still not sure I can adjust to the string angle, my only concern with this bow.


----------



## Detroit-1

nflook765 said:


> I’m going to have to eat my words on grips. I ordered and installed a medium wrist torqueless. I thought it was the bee’s knees until I put the stock Matthews grip back on. I must say the feel is much better and seems to shoot much more forgiving with the stock grip. Damn. There’s a waste of $75.


Same here on my Halon6


----------



## nflook765

Detroit-1 said:


> Same here on my Halon6


I think the grip just takes a little getting used to compared to what I was coming from - Prime. I also found that if I use my normal grip style the bow seems to shoot better for ME. If I try to put it in the webbing like Shane says I just don’t get consistent left/rights.


----------



## ontarget7

nflook765 said:


> I think the grip just takes a little getting used to compared to what I was coming from - Prime. I also found that if I use my normal grip style the bow seems to shoot better for ME. If I try to put it in the webbing like Shane says I just don’t get consistent left/rights.


It’s not that you are only putting it in the webbing as my hand still has full contact. It’s more how your wrist angle applies pressure at full draw with different bows. 
Grip stance for me personally stays the same. 

I do find the stock grip extremely repeatable on the Mathews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Interesting to watch the bow junky video with Jesse where he talks about all of the issues he had with stock Mathews grips when he made the switch and how he's shooting a custom grip he co-developed. It's now available for purchase for $99 - not cheap but might be an answer for those who otherwise like Mathews bows but don't like the grip and how it presents itself on their bows. Check it out.

BTW, my money is on Jesse at Vegas. I think he shot one of only 2 300-29x scores (no 30x's) in the first round and his dropped x was on his last shot when he was in a hurry to get done with his 300 - lol.


----------



## Labowner88

I have shot the Triax and really like it. I am a shorter guy so the shorter axle to axel is attractive to me.


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

Predator said:


> Interesting to watch the bow junky video with Jesse where he talks about all of the issues he had with stock Mathews grips when he made the switch and how he's shooting a custom grip he co-developed. It's now available for purchase for $99 - not cheap but might be an answer for those who otherwise like Mathews bows but don't like the grip and how it presents itself on their bows. Check it out.
> 
> BTW, my money is on Jesse at Vegas. I think he shot one of only 2 300-29x scores (no 30x's) in the first round and his dropped x was on his last shot when he was in a hurry to get done with his 300 - lol.


Can you post a link to this grip? Want to check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Cass Via Jr. said:


> Can you post a link to this grip? Want to check it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is. Ultraview (threads on their new target sight going on as well) has it. You can also find the link on Jesse's facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/UltraViewArchery/?fref=mentions


----------



## Predator

And it's worth listening to him talk about it (including the issues with the Mathews grip and how they fixed them with this aftermarket option) on the bowjunky video. They filmed it this morning after the first round where Jesse shot a 300-29x.

http://bowjunky.com/


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to try it out but $99 is steep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Cass Via Jr. said:


> Would love to try it out but $99 is steep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be for some but I’m perfectly good with stock grip. Actually find the bow fairly hard to torque for me personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Us guys that are impatiently waiting for ours to arrive would like some more long range shooting videos!


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Us guys that are impatiently waiting for ours to arrive would like some more long range shooting videos!


Come on bro, can’t a guy take vacations 











Will do some more when I get back to reality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

That Jesse grip looks great. Looks similar to a V grip which is one of my favorites. I would definitely get one if I were to buy a Mathews. Thanks for the link Predator!


----------



## Mathias

Awesome, enjoy. We we just saying a year ago today we were in a similar place. Miss it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

ontarget7 said:


> Come on bro, can’t a guy take vacations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do some more when I get back to reality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm jealous, love me some Sandals.


----------



## Predator

Made the long round trip to shoot it today.

Overall opinion - not as impressed as I frankly thought I'd be based on all the feedback. Clearly felt and shot like a super short ATA bow to me.

But on grip, I agree stock grip doesn't encourage lateral torque issues. Still feel the low grip angle and strange low pressure (not sure what else to call it) when I first start drawing the bow. It's not nearly as noticeable as the Halon or Halon 32 but still there. If I were to get a Mathews I would absolutely try out the Jesse grip.

Realm X grip still buries everything out there I've tried but still can't get my hands on Ritual. This shop usually has the elites (had Options quite early last year) but still no Ritual. They used to carry a lot more elites but I think the mess of the past couple of years has caused them to back off. They are a huge Mathews shop and also very big with Bowtech. Prime would be next on the list and elite is tailing off to almost nothing (and there is no other elite store remotely close). They've been through Obsession and Xpedition to - there for a year or so and then dumped them - they couldn't move them apparently.


----------



## dnv23

Predator said:


> Made the long round trip to shoot it today.
> 
> Overall opinion - not as impressed as I frankly thought I'd be based on all the feedback. Clearly felt and shot like a super short ATA bow to me.
> 
> But on grip, I agree stock grip doesn't encourage lateral torque issues. Still feel the low grip angle and strange low pressure (not sure what else to call it) when I first start drawing the bow. It's not nearly as noticeable as the Halon or Halon 32 but still there. If I were to get a Mathews I would absolutely try out the Jesse grip.
> 
> Realm X grip still buries everything out there I've tried but still can't get my hands on Ritual. This shop usually has the elites (had Options quite early last year) but still no Ritual. They used to carry a lot more elites but I think the mess of the past couple of years has caused them to back off. They are a huge Mathews shop and also very big with Bowtech. Prime would be next on the list and elite is tailing off to almost nothing (and there is no other elite store remotely close). They've been through Obsession and Xpedition to - there for a year or so and then dumped them - they couldn't move them apparently.


Same thing with my local shop, dropped Xpedition and Obsession after 2 years of not selling. They almost dropped Elite but glad they didn't now. They have already sold more Rituals than they sold Options last year. 

Did your shop order any Rituals? Seems like they would have one by now, my shop has a 60# & 70#. 

The Triax is outselling them all so far, not surprised but still don't know how someone would choose a Triax over a Realm or Ritual?


----------



## enkriss

Predator said:


> Made the long round trip to shoot it today.
> 
> Overall opinion - not as impressed as I frankly thought I'd be based on all the feedback. Clearly felt and shot like a super short ATA bow to me.
> 
> But on grip, I agree stock grip doesn't encourage lateral torque issues. Still feel the low grip angle and strange low pressure (not sure what else to call it) when I first start drawing the bow. It's not nearly as noticeable as the Halon or Halon 32 but still there. If I were to get a Mathews I would absolutely try out the Jesse grip.
> 
> Realm X grip still buries everything out there I've tried but still can't get my hands on Ritual. This shop usually has the elites (had Options quite early last year) but still no Ritual. *They used to carry a lot more elites but I think the mess of the past couple of years has caused them to back off.* They are a huge Mathews shop and also very big with Bowtech. Prime would be next on the list and elite is tailing off to almost nothing (and there is no other elite store remotely close). They've been through Obsession and Xpedition to - there for a year or so and then dumped them - they couldn't move them apparently.


What mess are you referring to?


----------



## ontarget7

I realize that this arrow will bounce off elk and deer this year but I’m running with it. 
The Triax is just shooting to good with the CX BLU RZ 350’s with 125 gr up front. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

dnv23 said:


> Same thing with my local shop, dropped Xpedition and Obsession after 2 years of not selling. They almost dropped Elite but glad they didn't now. They have already sold more Rituals than they sold Options last year.
> 
> Did your shop order any Rituals? Seems like they would have one by now, my shop has a 60# & 70#.
> 
> The Triax is outselling them all so far, not surprised but still don't know how someone would choose a Triax over a Realm or Ritual?


Don't know for sure. I asked them if they had the Ritual in and they said "nope, not yet" but didn't push them on whether they ordered any or not. You would think they would have said they hadn't in response to my question if that were the case but who knows.

They usually push Mathews super hard at this place and they did have a bunch of Triaxes in stock (could have easily walked out with one if I wanted) but the couple of guys I spoke with there didn't sound all that high on them for some reason. They suggested I really should try one of the new Bowtechs to which I responded that I already own a Realm X - lol. But I agree, after shooting the Triax it's beyond me why anyone would choose a Triax over a Realm X - I mean they aren't even close - Realm X blows away the Triax in hold and lateral stability and I frankly like the draw cycle in both comfort and performance (mainly shooting performance) better than the Triax draw cycle. But hey, that's just me I guess. If, for whatever reason, you think you need a super short ATA bow to hunt with I suppose some will be attracted to it. Can't help but wonder how the Xpedition SS would compare thought for a super short ATA bow - would be an interesting head-to-head and I suspect I'd like the SS better.


----------



## Predator

enkriss said:


> What mess are you referring to?


Isn't the answer to that question obvious? It's been beat to death here over the past year. Primarily the mess of jacking up prices and turning off customers with the Options. And the fact that they screwed up the draw stop plate leaving no valley until they came out with a fix to the issue. I shot an Option 7 at this shop last year as soon as it came out and it was awful - terribly draw cycle and literally zero, and I mean zero valley - but that was with the initial defective plates. 

Same reasons shops all over the country dropped them over the past year.


----------



## enkriss

Predator said:


> Isn't the answer to that question obvious? It's been beat to death here over the past year. Primarily the mess of jacking up prices and turning off customers with the Options. And the fact that they screwed up the draw stop plate leaving no valley until they came out with a fix to the issue. I shot an Option 7 at this shop last year as soon as it came out and it was awful - terribly draw cycle and literally zero, and I mean zero valley - but that was with the initial defective plates.
> 
> Same reasons shops all over the country dropped them over the past year.


Okay.... you said “past couple of years” not last year.


----------



## Predator

enkriss said:


> Okay.... you said “past couple of years” not last year.


Well, I throw 2 years ago in because the Impulse bows were not classic elite on the draw cycle. Super stiff with a hump. Lots of consumer disappointment started then but things really went off the rails after losing Levi and then going after the failed Option pricing strategy. Some dealers probably had issues moving Impulse bows but the primary issue from a dealer standpoint was last year's mess.

Unfortunately they've now apparently made a great (and reasonably priced) bow and they are harder to find due to dealer fall-out over the past year.


----------



## griffwar

Predator said:


> Don't know for sure. I asked them if they had the Ritual in and they said "nope, not yet" but didn't push them on whether they ordered any or not. You would think they would have said they hadn't in response to my question if that were the case but who knows.
> 
> They usually push Mathews super hard at this place and they did have a bunch of Triaxes in stock (could have easily walked out with one if I wanted) but the couple of guys I spoke with there didn't sound all that high on them for some reason. They suggested I really should try one of the new Bowtechs to which I responded that I already own a Realm X - lol. But I agree, after shooting the Triax it's beyond me why anyone would choose a Triax over a Realm X - I mean they aren't even close - Realm X blows away the Triax in hold and lateral stability and I frankly like the draw cycle in both comfort and performance (mainly shooting performance) better than the Triax draw cycle. But hey, that's just me I guess. If, for whatever reason, you think you need a super short ATA bow to hunt with I suppose some will be attracted to it. Can't help but wonder how the Xpedition SS would compare thought for a super short ATA bow - would be an interesting head-to-head and I suspect I'd like the SS better.


Well everybody knew what you would think of the Triax, no big mystery there!


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> Well everybody knew what you would think of the Triax, no big mystery there!


Oh really? I didn't know "everybody" was a mind reader. Anyone who knows anything about me knows I'm not brand loyal and I'm as unbiased as you will find here on AT. But quiversniffers and fanboys of all types tend to get upset when me, or others, don't share their opinion on things now don't they.

Let's not get into a pissing match. Some of you wanted to claim I wasn't entitled to an opinion before shooting it (which was ridiculous) and now you want to claim I'm not entitled to share my honest opinion even after doing so which is even more ridiculous. I don't really care who shares my opinion or disagrees with it but it is my opinion and most around here know that opinion is not distorted by fanboyism. Take it for what it's worth and if you think the answer to that question is "not much" well, everyone is entitled to be as narrow minded as they so choose.


----------



## griffwar

Predator said:


> Oh really? I didn't know "everybody" was a mind reader. Anyone who knows anything about me knows I'm not brand loyal and I'm as unbiased as you will find here on AT. But quiversniffers and fanboys of all types tend to get upset when me, or others, don't share their opinion on things now don't they.
> 
> Let's not get into a pissing match. Some of you wanted to claim I wasn't entitled to an opinion before shooting it (which was ridiculous) and now you want to claim I'm not entitled to share my honest opinion even after doing so which is even more ridiculous. I don't really care who shares my opinion or disagrees with it but it is my opinion and most around here know that opinion is not distorted by fanboyism. Take it for what it's worth and if you think the answer to that question is "not much" well, everyone is entitled to be as narrow minded as they so choose.


Blah Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah


Insightful....thanks for sharing. Have a great night.


----------



## griffwar

Predator said:


> Insightful....thanks for sharing. Have a great night.


Blah blah


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

Mathias said:


> Us guys that are impatiently waiting for ours to arrive would like some more long range shooting videos!


Yeah, yeah! What he said!
Mine is supposed to be at the shop on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

ontarget7 said:


> I realize that this arrow will bounce off elk and deer this year but I’m running with it.
> The Triax is just shooting to good with the CX BLU RZ 350’s with 125 gr up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OnTarget7, what app do you use on your phone? I've been looking in the play store for an app but only games come up.


----------



## enkriss

Njdeerhunter76 said:


> OnTarget7, what app do you use on your phone? I've been looking in the play store for an app but only games come up.


That is ArcheryPal


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> Some of you wanted to claim I wasn't entitled to an opinion before shooting it (which was ridiculous) and now you want to claim I'm not entitled to share my honest opinion even after doing so which is even more ridiculous.


I fall into this category, but you still didn’t truly test the bow. As I said before, a couple arrows bare bow in a shop isn’t the same as really field testing it. Really spending some time with the bow is where it starts to shine. The only thing I noticed when shot it in the shop was that it’s ridiculously quiet and dead, the draw cycle is really nice for a short ata bow and it was really well balanced. Especially compared to the 30/32. After really spending time with the bow, I started to notice how good the pin float is, and how effortless it is to be accurate with it. 
We all have different tastes and shooting styles, so not everyone is going to agree on a bow. I’ve read about every review you’ve posted since I joined AT. Based on those reviews I did not expect you to fall in love with it, but am surprised you weren’t a little shocked. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Predator said:


> Made the long round trip to shoot it today.
> 
> Overall opinion - not as impressed as I frankly thought I'd be based on all the feedback. Clearly felt and shot like a super short ATA bow to me.
> 
> But on grip, I agree stock grip doesn't encourage lateral torque issues. Still feel the low grip angle and strange low pressure (not sure what else to call it) when I first start drawing the bow. It's not nearly as noticeable as the Halon or Halon 32 but still there. If I were to get a Mathews I would absolutely try out the Jesse grip.
> 
> Realm X grip still buries everything out there I've tried but still can't get my hands on Ritual. This shop usually has the elites (had Options quite early last year) but still no Ritual. They used to carry a lot more elites but I think the mess of the past couple of years has caused them to back off. They are a huge Mathews shop and also very big with Bowtech. Prime would be next on the list and elite is tailing off to almost nothing (and there is no other elite store remotely close). They've been through Obsession and Xpedition to - there for a year or so and then dumped them - they couldn't move them apparently.


Did you start this thread?:set1_thinking: 
I nice guy comes on here post positive results he gets and helps others ...Shane 
onTarget 7 .I wish there were more people like Shane in this world.


----------



## enkriss

Predator said:


> Oh really? I didn't know "everybody" was a mind reader. Anyone who knows anything about me knows I'm not brand loyal and I'm as unbiased as you will find here on AT. But quiversniffers and fanboys of all types tend to get upset when me, or others, don't share their opinion on things now don't they.
> 
> Let's not get into a pissing match. Some of you wanted to claim I wasn't entitled to an opinion before shooting it (which was ridiculous) and now you want to claim I'm not entitled to share my honest opinion even after doing so which is even more ridiculous. I don't really care who shares my opinion or disagrees with it but it is my opinion and most around here know that opinion is not distorted by fanboyism. Take it for what it's worth and if you think the answer to that question is "not much" well, everyone is entitled to be as narrow minded as they so choose.


If it’s not a PSE, Xpedition or Bowtech you are going to hate on it. Just your nature. Does not matter how good the bows might be.

You have that mental bias you can’t seem to get passed.


----------



## Predator

Ryjax said:


> I fall into this category, but you still didn’t truly test the bow. As I said before, a couple arrows bare bow in a shop isn’t the same as really field testing it. Really spending some time with the bow is where it starts to shine. The only thing I noticed when shot it in the shop was that it’s ridiculously quiet and dead, the draw cycle is really nice for a short ata bow and it was really well balanced. Especially compared to the 30/32. After really spending time with the bow, I started to notice how good the pin float is, and how effortless it is to be accurate with it.
> We all have different tastes and shooting styles, so not everyone is going to agree on a bow. I’ve read about every review you’ve posted since I joined AT. Based on those reviews I did not expect you to fall in love with it, but am surprised you weren’t a little shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I completely agree - can't get a full appreciation without fully tuning the bow for you and spending at least a month shooting with it at different ranges etc. Problem is, you have to buy the bow to do so and none of us can be reasonably expected to buy all of the flagships and spend this kind of time with each of them to make those determinations. We have to make some determinations on what fits us and our preferences and make a determination based on shooting the bow in shops as to whether it may be a good fit.

Last year I tried to make the Reign 7 work for me for like 5 months but the grip simply didn't fit me that well at the end of the day. Conversely, I shot the Evolve 31 three different times in shops and loved the feel of the bow but initially refused to buy it because of the specs (short ATA at 31 and brace height at 6.25"). It wasn't until the third time in the shop and after determining the Reign grip just wasn't going to work that I finally pulled the trigger. It's been a great bow for me but there is no question I've been a little more accurate with some bows that are just a bit longer ATA and/or more BH.

Because of my thoughts and experiences on ATA and BH I didn't expect to fall in love with it either but I did expect it to hold and shoot better than what I experienced today (simply based on feedback here). It simply didn't stand out to me at all in this area - would rank a bunch of bows better than it in both that area and draw cycle. I wouldn't rank anything above it in terms of dead in the hand and quiet but like I've said before, I think that attribute is WAY overrated and that all top bows these days are plenty dead in the hand and quiet when set up and tuned. I even shot one fully loaded with a rest, sight and both front and back stabs just like a shoot my bows and it simply didn't wow me at all. I will say that the balance wasn't perfect and I would set up my stabs to get much better balance than they had in this rig so that would probably help on the lateral stability.


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

Enkriss, Thanks!


----------



## pseshooter84

Elite did have a bad couple years imo. The impulse line was not good at all and had chipping on the cams. Then they overcharged customer (and dealers) last year with the option, and most of us took the option to not even consider elite again. That was like a slap in the face to the dealers imo. My dealer dropped em and admitted they were behind on the technology at the time. When they finally caught up I guess they had to charge for it. Sorry for the rant but I do see predators point with elite. I still would buy an older z28 with a lifetime transferable warranty unlike the newer bows they come out with. I like almost every bow company so I am the furthest from a fan boy but elite did turn me off big time these last few years (and they are made in my home state) 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

enkriss said:


> If it’s not a PSE, Xpedition or Bowtech you are going to hate on it. Just your nature. Does not matter how good the bows might be.
> 
> You have that mental bias you can’t seem to get passed.


LOL - you must be joking or delusional. Thought you knew me better than that.

I've owned and hunted with Mathews, Hoyts, PSEs, Bowtechs, Obsessions and Xpeditions and jump all over the place. I bought a Reign 7 last year and dumped it after 5 months because of the grip. Prior to that I hadn't owned a Bowtech since the Invasion many years before...and before that you have to go all the way back to the single cam Patriot and Patriot 2. Xpedition? Hmmm, all of the fanboys from Xpedition think I hate on their bows - lol. I hunted with an XR6 for one year - my first Xpedition. I then got talked into a X7 which I hunted with for one year. I've complained about their lack of a release this year and two years ago. Last year I tested (at home) a Denali in the PX3 cam and it was a train wreck. I've commented multiple times it's the worst draw cycle I've felt in over 25 years. I've also ridden them for not addressing the ATR which has been a huge noise factor for them. PSE - used to think they were junk. In more recent years they have become a serious player. Owned and hunted with a DNA and DNA Sp for one year each. Decent bows but I moved on and was shooting Xpedition and Obsession for a couple years (don't even get me started on Obsession - that said, I've been more accurate with my Obsessions than any other bow - company has been a bit of a mess though). I then, as described above, only came back to PSE with the evolve 31 after dragging my feet on it for months - but have to admit the evolve cam is super impressive. I won't' even talk about my prior experiences with Mathews and Hoyt - owned a bunch of Hoyt and that's the brand I'd say I was closest to being a fanboy of for a number of years). Shot my first 300 with a Mathew Ovation - loved that bow. You get the point - nice try though.


----------



## Ryjax

Predator said:


> Oh I completely agree - can't get a full appreciation without fully tuning the bow for you and spending at least a month shooting with it at different ranges etc. Problem is, you have to buy the bow to do so and none of us can be reasonably expected to buy all of the flagships and spend this kind of time with each of them to make those determinations. We have to make some determinations on what fits us and our preferences and make a determination based on shooting the bow in shops as to whether it may be a good fit.
> 
> Last year I tried to make the Reign 7 work for me for like 5 months but the grip simply didn't fit me that well at the end of the day. Conversely, I shot the Evolve 31 three different times in shops and loved the feel of the bow but initially refused to buy it because of the specs (short ATA at 31 and brace height at 6.25"). It wasn't until the third time in the shop and after determining the Reign grip just wasn't going to work that I finally pulled the trigger. It's been a great bow for me but there is no question I've been a little more accurate with some bows that are just a bit longer ATA and/or more BH.
> 
> Because of my thoughts and experiences on ATA and BH I didn't expect to fall in love with it either but I did expect it to hold and shoot better than what I experienced today (simply based on feedback here). It simply didn't stand out to me at all in this area - would rank a bunch of bows better than it in both that area and draw cycle. I wouldn't rank anything above it in terms of dead in the hand and quiet but like I've said before, I think that attribute is WAY overrated and that all top bows these days are plenty dead in the hand and quiet when set up and tuned. I even shot one fully loaded with a rest, sight and both front and back stabs just like a shoot my bows and it simply didn't wow me at all. I will say that the balance wasn't perfect and I would set up my stabs to get much better balance than they had in this rig so that would probably help on the lateral stability.


No definitely not. I’ve even gotten to the point that I don’t buy as many bows to field test. I was shoveling as much money in the market as possible last year to ride the wave. Luckily I had pulled back week before last lol. It’s too expensive to take a hit on 10-15 bows now.
I completely understand. I’ve had quite a few that I really liked until I spent some real time behind the bow. Once the “new” wears off, most people tend to figure out what they really think. 
I am a bit surprised it didn’t balance well. I have found grip to make a difference in how well stabs effect the balance of a bow. Mainly because it causes the bow to sit differently. We agree on the draw cycle. I find the Evolve cam to be smoother, but I do find the Triax draw cycle to be great for how short the ATA is. The sound and vibe I tend to agree with you there as well, but that’s where I was “wowed” the first time a shot a bare Triax. Simply because I was expecting it to feel and sound more like a Halon. Definitely not the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

pseshooter84 said:


> Elite did have a bad couple years imo. The impulse line was not good at all and had chipping on the cams. Then they overcharged customer (and dealers) last year with the option, and most of us took the option to not even consider elite again. That was like a slap in the face to the dealers imo. My dealer dropped em and admitted they were behind on the technology at the time. When they finally caught up I guess they had to charge for it. Sorry for the rant but I do see predators point with elite. I still would buy an older z28 with a lifetime transferable warranty unlike the newer bows they come out with. I like almost every bow company so I am the furthest from a fan boy but elite did turn me off big time these last few years (and they are made in my home state)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


impulse series is their best selling bow to date. There's a reason they're still making them. Kinda like the e35 being still on there. I realize not everyone liked em but I for one did. I thought the impulse 34 was a super nice bow. Stiff but a very nice shooter.


----------



## enkriss

I liked my Impulse 34 also. Little short on valley but it was nice.


----------



## COArrow

I felt the impulse 34 was the best Elite has offered. I have owned a bunch going back to an e-force. Extremely accurate for me.


----------



## ontarget7

Wow !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms

ontarget7 said:


> Wow !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See that you go on vacation and it goes to hell quick around here! Lol


----------



## Bows for me

Tradev pseskull workd if so pm mafor


----------



## Pine Hawker

My impulse 34 was one of my favorite elites I ever owned, I loved that bow. I don't think predator shot the triax, his feel for the bow was all in a dream he had overnight.


----------



## Mathias

Maybe, just maybe we can get this thread back on topic-Triax. If you talked about a Mathews in that other bow brand thread, they’d pile on the “fanboy” label ad nauseam.


----------



## IClark

Pine Hawker said:


> My impulse 34 was one of my favorite elites I ever owned, I loved that bow. I don't think predator shot the triax, his feel for the bow was all in a dream he had overnight.


Hey I've had my disagreements with predator but I will say his opinion of the triax matches mine. I shot it the other night for the first time and as soon as I started to draw it back I knew It wasn't for me. Super stiff and with me being a 30 inch draw there was not any smoothing out in the draw if you know what I mean. It was stiff all the way through the draw. Bow felt sloppy in my hand with such a short ata, I will say string angle was not as bad as I expected it to be. With all the hype on here about no handshock that is what I was expecting. Surprise, Surprise, I felt like there was no difference between my synergy or my new ritual. There is a faint vibe at the shot. Now granted I was shooting the bow bare but so was the ritual. Compared to the ritual, the triax felt very heavy in hand and bulky to me. So I'm happy for all you guys who love this bow, but it's just not for me.


----------



## 138104

Predator said:


> LOL - you must be joking or delusional. Thought you knew me better than that.
> 
> I've owned and hunted with Mathews, Hoyts, PSEs, Bowtechs, Obsessions and Xpeditions and jump all over the place. I bought a Reign 7 last year and dumped it after 5 months because of the grip. Prior to that I hadn't owned a Bowtech since the Invasion many years before...and before that you have to go all the way back to the single cam Patriot and Patriot 2. Xpedition? Hmmm, all of the fanboys from Xpedition think I hate on their bows - lol. I hunted with an XR6 for one year - my first Xpedition. I then got talked into a X7 which I hunted with for one year. I've complained about their lack of a release this year and two years ago. Last year I tested (at home) a Denali in the PX3 cam and it was a train wreck. I've commented multiple times it's the worst draw cycle I've felt in over 25 years. I've also ridden them for not addressing the ATR which has been a huge noise factor for them. PSE - used to think they were junk. In more recent years they have become a serious player. Owned and hunted with a DNA and DNA Sp for one year each. Decent bows but I moved on and was shooting Xpedition and Obsession for a couple years (don't even get me started on Obsession - that said, I've been more accurate with my Obsessions than any other bow - company has been a bit of a mess though). I then, as described above, only came back to PSE with the evolve 31 after dragging my feet on it for months - but have to admit the evolve cam is super impressive. I won't' even talk about my prior experiences with Mathews and Hoyt - owned a bunch of Hoyt and that's the brand I'd say I was closest to being a fanboy of for a number of years). Shot my first 300 with a Mathew Ovation - loved that bow. You get the point - nice try though.


If you shot OB the best, why aren't you still shooting one?


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

I’m going to throw this out there and hopefully get this thread back on topic. 

The single most important part of initial setup is nocking point position. For the cams to hit at the same time and deliver clean vertical nock travel, your nock point position should be set dead center of axle to axle. This will also provide the best backwall and tighter down range vertical group spreads




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Perry24 said:


> If you shot OB the best, why aren't you still shooting one?


Because I'm always itching to try something new. Just saying I shot some of my best 3D scores with Fusion and Defcon M7 - for some reason they were very forgiving and accurate for me. I probably need to "settle" down as well. I think the Realm X might be a keeper for a while - we'll see.

But let's let this thread get back to Triax if people want to keep talking about it.


----------



## shootstraight

Perry24 said:


> If you shot OB the best, why aren't you still shooting one?


Please don’t feed the animals!


----------



## shootstraight

ontarget7 said:


> I’m going to throw this out there and hopefully get this thread back on topic.
> 
> The single most important part of initial setup is nocking point position. For the cams to hit at the same time and deliver clean vertical nock travel, your nock point position should be set dead center of axle to axle. This will also provide the best backwall and tighter down range vertical group spreads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would this be for the other Halons as well?


----------



## RangerX

Thanks for the review on the Triax Shane

I think its a great bow, but unfortunately not for me.



Original posters post count 101 Dispensing knowledge of product and useful information 

Guy that comes to the thread Says "not a Fanboy or hater of one company" 85 posts

At 77 posts into the thread, he thinks .....maybe he should go shoot said bow, so he can give us a relevant point and perspective because up until then everything is based off of the specs of the bow 

You have a fan club because sometimes you are your worst enemy. I actually like reading some of your posts, but to say your not biased to some products is wrong. 

Next time maybe go shoot the bow first comment later .

Shoot the bows that work best for you as many have pointed out.


----------



## tommymo

We spent the last 12 hours in the hospital with our 20 month old fighting a near 106 fever, this thread gave me some escape and allowed time to reflect on what I had experienced at the shop before I ran out when my wife called me in a panic that she was taking our son to the ER. Thank you all, this is one of the better forum threads I have read in a very long time.

I am far from a pro or a fan boy, I'm a guy that takes a "if its not broken, don't fix it" way of life, that is probably why I've been shooting a Z7 for the past 10 years. I remember the day I walked into my local shop, saying to myself, holy crap a 30" ATA bow, I couldn't wait to check this out. It was dead in the hand, quiet ,and had a smooth draw (comparing it to the Darton Maverick I was shooting at the time). All I heard from everyone was how ugly the z7 was and how it looked like a waffle maker, I didn't care, it felt great and it was exactly what I was looking for, a short ATA bow. I was able to shoot this bow amazing well out to 60 yards and it served me extremely well. This past year I really started to take more interest in 3D and longer range shooting, with that I decided it was time to get into a new rig, something with a larger ATA.

I began looking at a bunch of bows from all the major brands, unfortunately my local bow shop won't allow customers to shoot there bows, so my initial impressions were all based off the draw, with that said all were pretty damn nice, but the Prime Centergy really felt the best. I spent a lot of time researching reviews on the bow, from the sounds of it, it was everything I was looking for. This is when I also found Shane's tuning video and it further set my mind that the Centergy was it!!!

With that said I started to call some other shops and found one about an hour away that had all the bows I was interested in stock and in my size, I couldn't wait for Saturday to come!!!

My boy came home sick early on Friday and was diagnosed with the Flu, vaccines are not full proof, but he was in pretty good spirits on Saturday morning. My wife said, he's sleeping run up and see your bows, she's a great woman. I took the hour drive and got in line to shoot the bows, it was like being a kid on Christmas morning, waiting for that Red Rider BB gun. I was presented the Centergy, love the grip, knocked an arrow, came into that solid back wall, and squeezed the trigger........duuuuuuuuuunnnng!!!!!!!! I was like what the hell was that!?!? The tech was like, ohh you hit the metal nail holding in the paper target. Take another shot, repeat of the same, the bow sounded like a tuning fork. I was broken, I was like I can't get over that sound, I couldn't believe it, I wasn't going to get my Red Rider, this freaking SUCKS!!!!! This is when I proceed to shoot the other bows......

Second up Hoyt RX1

Really love the draw, the feel of carbon is awesome, but the hand shock was insane. I couldn't believe it, for 1500 I wasn't having any of it.

Bowtech Relm

Nice over all, but at 30 inches was not really interested.

PSE xpedite

Hate this bow, felt like it just wants to go. Hated it even more when I was told it had a 5 inch brace height.

Halon 6 32

Immediately noticed that i didn't like the balance of the bow, draw and shot was nice but it didn't scream to me.

Finally the tech said what about the Triax? My immediate response was "NOPE" no way am I remotely interested in a 28 inch ATA. I was looking forward to what Mathews had to offer for 2018 and the Triax was the reason I started to look into different brands. The tech goes on, that a lot guys said that.......shoot it and see for yourself.

At first impression the Triax felt solid and balanced, I would of loved to have seen the look on my face, because I was in full disbelief how smooth the draw was when I reached the wall, upon release I was left standing there thinking OMG.......this is amazing, what the hell just happened?!!? No hand shock, felt solid, this was the only bow with a sight on it, I found out later it was on purpose to showcase how solid it held for a short ATA. I kept putting it down and shooting the Prime, I wanted the Prime to be the bow, there was no way in hell I could convince my self no matter how many shots I took. On the other hand I was tormented with the Triax due to its ATA, but I kept on coming back for the ride and it just got better and better with every shot.

I am still not sold, but after reading this thread I am really considering the Triax and it scares me because I do not like to waste money and this bow will be the bow for the next 10 years. 

Predator:

Not really an active member, not sure why you get a bad wrap. I looked forward to all of your responses while reading through this thread and was disappointed when you left and relieved when you came back LOL, numbers do not lie and applied mathematics and Physics explains why, real nice job getting your thoughts across and not being a jerk. I will be looking forward to shooting the Relm X based on your opinion.

I think the Triax feels the way it does to some people, due to its counter balance from top to bottom and the over all weight. It just feels solid.

Shane.

I have looked back at your old threads once I found your Centergy video, I found to trust your opinion because it felt unbiased and genuine in helping others understand what many could not on there own. 

Thank you all for a great read. I look forward to a new Red Rider!!

Tom


----------



## Orian

Ontarget7, wondering if you have the stock Barracuda string/cable set on the Triax or did you put on a custom string set
from the start of your testing ?

If you do have the factory string set on, are you seeing any signs of serving separation at the cam peak ?

No intention to neg. criticize, just wondering if the newer cam designs have eliminated that issue.


----------



## roosiebull

I'm shooting 28.5" mods on mine, the shop owner said it looked right, I shoot 28" mods on my chill r, I think I'm going to pick up 28" mods for my triax, because it feels a tiny bit long to me.

What are others feeling for draw length on the triax compared to other Mathews bows? Same on all? .5" long on the Triax?

I shoot the 28.5" fine, but it just feels a tad long.


----------



## Super 91

ontarget7 said:


> I’m going to throw this out there and hopefully get this thread back on topic.
> 
> The single most important part of initial setup is nocking point position. For the cams to hit at the same time and deliver clean vertical nock travel, your nock point position should be set dead center of axle to axle. This will also provide the best backwall and tighter down range vertical group spreads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just starting to get my Triax tuned up. Did a couple top hat swaps to get the left/right tears in paper cleaned up, and now with this info I should be able to get better clean nock travel. Here is my hole in paper. Still needs a little work.









I will say, the bow is setup with everything except a few arrows in the quiver (well, there was one arrow in the quiver...) and it is heavy. Maybe that is good, but carrying this all over the CO mountains might get a bit tiresome. Especially after carrying a carbon bow for the past three years. But if it shoots good, maybe weight training will be a bigger part of my CO training this year....LOL


----------



## Super 91

Okay, both images are sideways.....why does AT do this to me every once in a while? And how do you fix it?


----------



## Predator

tommymo said:


> Predator:
> 
> Not really an active member, not sure why you get a bad wrap. I looked forward to all of your responses while reading through this thread and was disappointed when you left and relieved when you came back LOL, numbers do not lie and applied mathematics and Physics explains why, real nice job getting your thoughts across and not being a jerk. I will be looking forward to shooting the Relm X based on your opinion.
> 
> Tom


First off, sorry to hear about your son and I hope he's on the mend. There are a lot of things in life more important than a bow. Although sometimes on AT you wouldn't think so - it's amazing how emotional some people here can get over a pile of aluminum and composites.

Thanks for your comments and don't worry about me. I tend to sometimes provide a little bit of a logical checks and balances service around here and not everyone likes balance. They just like to hear things that support their own beliefs or fit their own narrative...and some will even attack those who don't do so. Ultimately it's a maturity thing in most cases.

Here are a couple of realities. Shane is an exceptional bow shot. He could take any bow on the market, tune it and probably shoot it better than 99.9% of the archers out there. The fact that Shane can shoot any bow accurately at long distance doesn't mean you or anyone else can and it doesn't mean that bow is the best fit for you. He's tuned and shot a lot of bows though, so always interesting to hear his perspective. Another reality is that as well as your Z7 served you, it's been a while since that bow came out and all bows on the market are going to feel different these days. Not necessarily better to you, but different. I would encourage you to try out as many as you can, take in the observations of multiple people here and apply some of your own logic and experience to the process of determining what will be the best fit for you. The Triax will have a bit of a wow factor at the shop because of the dead in the hand feel but there is WAY more to it than that - ultimately, putting the arrow where you want it to go with consistency, even when things aren't perfect (called forgiveness). That said, I'm not saying the Triax isn't the right fit for you - may well be - but I suspect many will buy it on the "feel" after shooting a couple of arrows through it only to find down the road that it doesn't quite fit them or provide the forgiveness they would like. Just like with your Z7, I would find a bow that fits your purpose and gives you the confidence that you can shoot it accurately and then I wouldn't worry about what anyone else has to say about it. It's your bow and you need to be comfortable with it. Buying a bow to be part of the "cool club" or because some tv (or AT for that matter) personality shoots it are the wrong reasons. I wish you the best whichever way you go and I hope it serves you well for many years to come.


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

Mathias said:


> Maybe, just maybe we can get this thread back on topic-Triax. If you talked about a Mathews in that other bow brand thread, they’d pile on the “fanboy” label ad nauseam.


Agree


----------



## ontarget7

I’ve been around long enough to see past feel. Although the Triax feels exceptionally well on the shot it has some very good attributes that trump shot feel for me personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

Obviously you do. For 90% of the folks that walk into an archery shop to try out a bow...not so much.


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Predator said:


> Obviously you do. For 90% of the folks that walk into an archery shop to try out a bow...not so much.


Than they will be pleasantly surprised by the Triax’s other attributes once they put some time behind it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodnottygy

I've been a Hoyt shooter since 2007. I shot the Hoyt Hyperforce and the RX1 Carbon. I also shot an Elite and the Mathews Triax. I ended up buying the Triax even though I thought I would catch crap for it being the huge Hoyt fan that I was. I was a bit concerned with the Triax axle to axle. But I have not noticed it being unforgiving and actually have been shooting better groups with it than my Hoyt faktor 34. It has a super wall and is the quietest bow I've ever shot. I am looking forward to shooting it more!


----------



## Mathias

Rainy day, my son and I hit the shop today.
I learned my Triax will be in first week of March (fingers crossed).
They added the yolk dampeners to the Option while we were there. Although stout drawing, I like the feel of a Prime. It made an appreciable difference in sound. 
My son liked the heck out of the Triax, he shot it at 70# and enjoyed it.
After passing around a number of bows, the Triax no longer felt overly heavy.
Haven’t been this excited to receive my bow in awhile.


----------



## Tiggie_00

No crap given when you shoot the best. I switched from Hoyt too. I should send Mathews a letter thanking them for saving me $1600 on a RX-1. 



goodnottygy said:


> I've been a Hoyt shooter since 2007. I shot the Hoyt Hyperforce and the RX1 Carbon. I also shot an Elite and the Mathews Triax. I ended up buying the Triax even though I thought I would catch crap for it being the huge Hoyt fan that I was. I was a bit concerned with the Triax axle to axle. But I have not noticed it being unforgiving and actually have been shooting better groups with it than my Hoyt faktor 34. It has a super wall and is the quietest bow I've ever shot. I am looking forward to shooting it more!


----------



## goodnottygy

Tiggie_00 said:


> No crap given when you shoot the best. I switched from Hoyt too. I should send Mathews a letter thanking them for saving me $1600 on a RX-1.


Yeah, not to mention the hundreds of dollars saved! hahaha! I will know more after shooting it for a while, but so far, it's the best bow I think I've shot at this point!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Before we completely canonized the Triax we need to ask though Shane; you aren’t going to go all UA on us and dump First Lite right???


----------



## Mathias

I misspoke above, I meant Prime Logic. Not Option.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys

ontarget7 said:


> I’m going to throw this out there and hopefully get this thread back on topic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure this is possible! I am hoping so. I have gotten a lot out of the thread but it does take time to review it all to separate the wheat from the chaff.

Having a lot of fun with my Triax!


----------



## Super 91

Shane, I measured exactly from axle to axle and got the center point on the string on the Triax. I moved my nocking point to make this point the center of the arrow. This put the arrow running low through the berger button hole and to get a perfect tear in paper, the nock was high and the arrow was not level. Or as level as it was before. Would you consider this normal or the way yours is tuned?


----------



## ontarget7

Super 91 said:


> Shane, I measured exactly from axle to axle and got the center point on the string on the Triax. I moved my nocking point to make this point the center of the arrow. This put the arrow running low through the berger button hole and to get a perfect tear in paper, the nock was high and the arrow was not level. Or as level as it was before. Would you consider this normal or the way yours is tuned?


You will find best results a little nock high 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

4IDARCHER said:


> Before we completely canonized the Triax we need to ask though Shane; you aren’t going to go all UA on us and dump First Lite right???


Sitka is still top dog as far as camo apparel goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

goodnottygy said:


> Yeah, not to mention the hundreds of dollars saved! hahaha! I will know more after shooting it for a while, but so far, it's the best bow I think I've shot at this point!


I’m going to say it sits on top for me personally as the best hunting bow to date .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Tiggie_00 said:


> No crap given when you shoot the best. I switched from Hoyt too. I should send Mathews a letter thanking them for saving me $1600 on a RX-1.


you mean 600? or do you use a shop that gives a triax to the first 10 customers per day?


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Mathias said:


> Rainy day, my son and I hit the shop today.
> I learned my Triax will be in first week of March (fingers crossed).
> They added the yolk dampeners to the Option while we were there. Although stout drawing, I like the feel of a Prime. It made an appreciable difference in sound.
> My son liked the heck out of the Triax, he shot it at 70# and enjoyed it.
> After passing around a number of bows, the Triax no longer felt overly heavy.
> 
> Haven’t been this excited to receive my bow in awhile.


By chance, was that you and your son at Bob and AJ’s on Sunday?


----------



## Mathias

Mcbowhunt said:


> By chance, was that you and your son at Bob and AJ’s on Sunday?


Yes, that was us.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Mathias said:


> Yes, that was us.


Small world. I was the guy with the black t shirt on playing with the Triax. I promised myself I’d shoot them all before I buy, so AJ is trying to get a Ritual for me to shoot. I am not waiting long though, the Triax was so much fun to shoot I couldn’t put it down. The funny thing was they gave me a 60lb. first since it was set up and I liked it, but when I shot a 70lb (which is what I normally shoot) I absolutely loved it. The extra holding weight took the bit of float away. With no sight I repeatedly hit the same spot on the bag target to the point on the last shot I buried it to the blazers. FWIW, I have shot a new Hoyt for the past 15 years so I guess that makes my opinion that much less credible. Lol


----------



## Mathias

I’m happy to see them doing so well. Good guys and shop, I’ve recommended it to a few guys now and they’re all pleased. We needed it in our area.
I’m a 60lb guy anymore, my son loved it in 70 too, and the speed was impressive.


----------



## SoutherMDArcher

I want to thank the OP for this write up. Being a Bear Archery guy for 40 years I never thought I would go with another brand. At the pro shop two weeks ago they talked me into shooting a Triax, "loved it", leaps and bounds in all aspects above anything Bear has put out. Raved to the wife for a few days about the bow, "never intended to buy one". She surprised me yesterday on our trip to town and bought me a brand spanking new Triax. 70 lb 28 inch draw, used your write up to set the bow up and I am shooting bullet holes out to 50. Thank you for the insight, "The Bear guy has woke up".

Almost forgot $940.00 bucks out the door, I think I did alright.

V/r
Dave


----------



## Otdrsman85

Finally got to shoot my Triax at some ranges other than 20 yards. This is at 50 yards. Im still working on getting it all tuned up but its shooting fixed heads in the same groups as my field tips. I set the nock point up center and im setting right almost centered at 13/16 just a hair under 1/8 inch nock high. I bought it specifically for blinds and treestands. I always used a 32-26 inch ATA hunting bow til last year and I used a 28 inch Spyder FX. I was hooked but this triax aims even better and is absolutely silent. It didnt need the cat whiskers but if you can believe it they actually take any noise thats left out. Im loving this bow more and more.









Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Otdrsman85 said:


> Finally got to shoot my Triax at some ranges other than 20 yards. This is at 50 yards. Im still working on getting it all tuned up but its shooting fixed heads in the same groups as my field tips. I set the nock point up center and im setting right almost centered at 13/16 just a hair under 1/8 inch nock high. I bought it specifically for blinds and treestands. I always used a 32-26 inch ATA hunting bow til last year and I used a 28 inch Spyder FX. I was hooked but this triax aims even better and is absolutely silent. It didnt need the cat whiskers but if you can believe it they actually take any noise thats left out. Im loving this bow more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


 Awsome shooting..what colors on ur bow?


----------



## ontarget7

Congrats guys 

That Triax really does hold extremely well and just a fun easy bow to shoot. 

Vacations will be wrapping up shortly so will give you some more feedback here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

full moon64 said:


> Awsome shooting..what colors on ur bow?


The bow is RR Forest. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Otdrsman85 said:


> The bow is RR Forest.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


thx looks sweet


----------



## Jeremy_h1

Otdrsman85 said:


> Finally got to shoot my Triax at some ranges other than 20 yards. This is at 50 yards. Im still working on getting it all tuned up but its shooting fixed heads in the same groups as my field tips. I set the nock point up center and im setting right almost centered at 13/16 just a hair under 1/8 inch nock high. I bought it specifically for blinds and treestands. I always used a 32-26 inch ATA hunting bow til last year and I used a 28 inch Spyder FX. I was hooked but this triax aims even better and is absolutely silent. It didnt need the cat whiskers but if you can believe it they actually take any noise thats left out. Im loving this bow more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Good shooting Robbie!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Jeremy_h1 said:


> Good shooting Robbie!


Jeremy come over one day and shoot this thing so you can do some real testing....you will be extremely impressed...

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

Otdrsman85 said:


> Jeremy come over one day and shoot this thing so you can do some real testing....you will be extremely impressed...
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


And thanks. Its a shooter for sure

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Looks like she’s doing well for ya, nice bow & grouping!


----------



## Orian

Otdrsman85, are those factory string/cables ?


----------



## rb77

I bought mine, tuned it, shot some slick tricks through it and felt comfortable taking it hog hunting in florida with less than a week behind it. Ive never owned a Mathews before. At the range i felt very comfortable shooting at 50 yards and decided to set my max hunting range for a hog at 40 yards. Luckily I was able to take one at 21. The compact bow does well stalking in thick palmettos and hunting from a ladder stand. I think it will make a great whitetail rig for me as well. That short ATA comes in handy at times! I can't say there is anything real special about the bow, (except dead quiet) but I feel I am as accurate with it as any other bow I own or have owned. I can't wait to test it out at long range!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Orian said:


> Otdrsman85, are those factory string/cables ?


Yes I ordered it with those color zebras. Ive had ok luck with the newer Zebras. I have reserved the cables but the atrings held up

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Njdeerhunter76

Otdrsman85 said:


> full moon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awsome shooting..what colors on ur bow?
> 
> 
> 
> The bow is RR Forest.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are the strings kiwi, buckskin, and brown serving? Looks great against the RR Forest!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I was really digging on those strings as well.


----------



## nflook765

Since this seems to be THE thread on the Triax how about a quick poll on how everyone has their top hats setup? Another gentleman started a thread on the brand specific section but it didn’t gain any traction. 

The way he described his Triax has two different sizes top and bottom similar to mine. He is getting a right tear - also like mine. His came from dealer and mine from classifieds. I figured someone messed with mine but maybe not. I’m curious how they are coming from the factory and also how everyone has them configured to shoot well. 

Mine has similar sizes on top Cam with larger on left. On bottom cam they are way different with larger on right. I’m going to pick up a kit from a dealer and bump bottom Cam to the right and see what I get, but just curious what’s out there.


----------



## HuntIL2

nflook765 said:


> Since this seems to be THE thread on the Triax how about a quick poll on how everyone has their top hats setup? Another gentleman started a thread on the brand specific section but it didn’t gain any traction.
> 
> The way he described his Triax has two different sizes top and bottom similar to mine. He is getting a right tear - also like mine. His came from dealer and mine from classifieds. I figured someone messed with mine but maybe not. I’m curious how they are coming from the factory and also how everyone has them configured to shoot well.
> 
> Mine has similar sizes on top Cam with larger on left. On bottom cam they are way different with larger on right. I’m going to pick up a kit from a dealer and bump bottom Cam to the right and see what I get, but just curious what’s out there.


Mine came from the factory and I believe it was like the picture you showed. I had pretty decent left tear so I started by swapping the bottom top hats around. I also moved my nocking point down a bit. Re-shot my bow for a while and then checked and had a slight right tear so I swapped the bottom top hats and now my bottom looks similar to the top (I forgot the exact sizes I used). Last time I shot I was getting good bullet holes with fletched and bare shafts. Haven't shot much since but I think I should be good.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Njdeerhunter76 said:


> Are the strings kiwi, buckskin, and brown serving? Looks great against the RR Forest!





4IDARCHER said:


> I was really digging on those strings as well.


Thanks yea its Kiwi/bucksin strings. Kiwi speckled serving on the string and tan(looks brown though) serving on the cables. Silver Dloop and drop chord and whiskers are white/green/brown/black. Im pretty happy with everything but the wrist sling. I dont like the color it turned out so I am going to probably make or buy a different one. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Njdeerhunter76 said:


> Are the strings kiwi, buckskin, and brown serving? Looks great against the RR Forest!


strings look good


----------



## AntlerCRAZED

Otdrsman85 said:


> Finally got to shoot my Triax at some ranges other than 20 yards. This is at 50 yards. Im still working on getting it all tuned up but its shooting fixed heads in the same groups as my field tips. I set the nock point up center and im setting right almost centered at 13/16 just a hair under 1/8 inch nock high. I bought it specifically for blinds and treestands. I always used a 32-26 inch ATA hunting bow til last year and I used a 28 inch Spyder FX. I was hooked but this triax aims even better and is absolutely silent. It didnt need the cat whiskers but if you can believe it they actually take any noise thats left out. Im loving this bow more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


I ordered the same setup of the RR forest and black limbs yesterday.Just seen yours,looks sweet.I think the only difference is on the strings I went all black except for the yoke servings I got in kiwi and I got a black stabilizer and black quiver.Apparently we have the same taste,that Forest looked nowhere near appealing on the Mathews website but in person it drew me in.


----------



## 573mms

That Ridge Reaper Forest with black limbs is sharp. Probably the best looking one I have seen yet. I have seen most of the colors at the shop and the Ridge Reaper Forest is by far the best looking camo. It’s the only color I have seen that don’t look stretched or faded.


----------



## nflook765

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



573mms said:


> That Ridge Reaper Forest with black limbs is sharp. Probably the best looking one I have seen yet. I have seen most of the colors at the shop and the Ridge Reaper Forest is by far the best looking camo. It’s the only color I have seen that don’t look stretched or faded.


It’s kind of a shame that the EV2 I’ve seen on them is pretty faded or grey. It’s what I’ve got on mine and I’ve definitely seen better from other manufacturers. I also notice quite a few little white dots on the finagle where it didn’t cover well apparently? Hopefully the finish holds up well.


----------



## ontarget7

Have had a few guys asking about my specs with arrows over 500 gr. 

Here is one for you

28.75/70.5
525 gr 
272 fps 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

I shoot a heavy arrow,so much better for hunting


----------



## MR 28

I apologize if I missed this but is the Triax running a tad long?
In the past on the Halon I ran a 26.5" and fit perfect. About the same on this bow draw length wise? Thanks and looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## 573mms

ontarget7 said:


> Have had a few guys asking about my specs with arrows over 500 gr.
> 
> Here is one for you
> 
> 28.75/70.5
> 525 gr
> 272 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never thought I would EVER say this but that Mathews is Smoking Fast! Lol


----------



## ontarget7

MR 28 said:


> I apologize if I missed this but is the Triax running a tad long?
> In the past on the Halon I ran a 26.5" and fit perfect. About the same on this bow draw length wise? Thanks and looking forward to testing it out.


Halon’s run a little long and so does the Triax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

573mms said:


> Never thought I would EVER say this but that Mathews is Smoking Fast! Lol


They carry efficiency well, as it shows in different arrow weights, whether light or heavy. 
They are also not so sensitive to string weight. Taking their string silencers on or off you will only see about 1 fps speed difference. 

It is one, very efficient bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

I lost a total of 4 fps taking swapping the monkey tails with the cat whiskers. This bow is absolutely silent 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28

ontarget7 said:


> Halon’s run a little long and so does the Triax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect. Thanks Shane


----------



## TTG

ontarget7 said:


> Have had a few guys asking about my specs with arrows over 500 gr.
> 
> Here is one for you
> 
> 28.75/70.5
> 525 gr
> 272 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wondering why you entered 349 IBO in the calculator?
Shouldn't it be 343?


----------



## Mathias

This site continues to amaze me; the awesome Triax is dismissed based solely upon appearances while others are “possibly” bow of the year based upon the same criteria.


----------



## IClark

TTG said:


> Just wondering why you entered 349 IBO in the calculator?
> Shouldn't it be 343?


This program tells you the ibo of the bow. With the info that is put in it came up that this triax is shooting 349 ibo. Pretty awesome #'s


----------



## TTG

Not familiar with the program, have been doing some searches for an iPhone/iPad app but haven't found one.
Archery Pal has been mentioned here but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ernst.S.Blofeld

What is that app showing arrow info?


----------



## ontarget7

TTG said:


> Just wondering why you entered 349 IBO in the calculator?
> Shouldn't it be 343?


I’m giving you actual chrono readings and adjusting the actual IBO rating to give you an idea of what your really getting. 

So, the Triax is coming in a little higher than IBO actual rating when you do the math. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

IClark said:


> This program tells you the ibo of the bow. With the info that is put in it came up that this triax is shooting 349 ibo. Pretty awesome #'s


Correct, sorry didn’t see your post when I responded



TTG said:


> Not familiar with the program, have been doing some searches for an iPhone/iPad app but haven't found one.
> Archery Pal has been mentioned here but can't seem to find it.


It’s available for IPhone only, I believe 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Ernst.S.Blofeld said:


> What is that app showing arrow info?


Archery Pal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Just a heads up if you are using G nocks or Bohning F nocks. They are not holding up to the Triax, at least at 28.5”/70.5# specs with a 391 gr arrow. 

The CX Launch Pad nocks are holding up well and keep a consistent fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

ontarget7 said:


> Just a heads up if you are using G nocks or Bohning F nocks. They are not holding up to the Triax, at least at 28.5”/70.5# specs with a 391 gr arrow.
> 
> The CX Launch Pad nocks are holding up well and keep a consistent fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any tests with X nocks? I’ll be using 5mm FMJs with my triax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms

ontarget7 said:


> TTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering why you entered 349 IBO in the calculator?
> Shouldn't it be 343?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m giving you actual chrono readings and adjusting the actual IBO rating to give you an idea of what your really getting.
> 
> So, the Triax is coming in a little higher than IBO actual rating when you do the math.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Is your bow still set at 85% let off?


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Cass Via Jr. said:


> Any tests with X nocks? I’ll be using 5mm FMJs with my triax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t ran them through it but don’t foresee any issues. They are durable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

573mms said:


> Is your bow still set at 85% let off?


Yes, sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerCRAZED

Did I mention I cannot wait to get my bow in


----------



## mantolino1

ontarget7 said:


> Just a heads up if you are using G nocks or Bohning F nocks. They are not holding up to the Triax, at least at 28.5”/70.5# specs with a 391 gr arrow.
> 
> The CX Launch Pad nocks are holding up well and keep a consistent fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup my G nocks were expanding after 3-6 shots. Switching to the deep six nock.


----------



## TTG

Ok thanks for explaining.
I did find the iPhone app here is a ink ArcheryPal by Philip Keth
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/archerypal/id421784466?mt=8


----------



## bulldogto

For those of you having nock issues, is it with the factory strings? I’ve had issues with zebra strings in the past with thicker serving


----------



## ontarget7

bulldogto said:


> For those of you having nock issues, is it with the factory strings? I’ve had issues with zebra strings in the past with thicker serving


Stock strings on mine but nock fit is perfectly fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765

bulldogto said:


> For those of you having nock issues, is it with the factory strings? I’ve had issues with zebra strings in the past with thicker serving


I could see that. First thing I did was reserve nock area on mine. Stock Zebra was very tight.


----------



## ontarget7

When fit and tune come together, it’s time to be one with the bow 









20 yards









60 yards









70 yards 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

ontarget7 said:


> When fit and tune come together, it’s time to be one with the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using any kind of magnification? And a clarifier? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Cass Via Jr. said:


> Are you using any kind of magnification? And a clarifier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 4x lens. 

First year for me run it and liking it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferro

I went to the shop today dealer of Hoyt and Mathews to shoot new bows. I saw several hyperforce’s hanging and liked the Color pattern, Kiwi. I planned to buy it, shot it and it felt good. After I shot it, I asked why there were so many Hoyt’s compared to the Mathews. There was 3 Triax’s hanging up, the Demo and 2 Lefties. The guy had a grin on his face asked if I wanted to try it, I said sure and thought I would not like it. Well I shot it and my first thought was, did it shoot because I couldn’t feel anything. Shot it again and again, then shot the Hyperforce again and what a difference. The Hyperfoce had vibration, a kick, was loud, and didn’t feel so good anymore. The Triax no vibration, and really quiet like silent. I said I changed my mind I would like one of these. He had one that came in and was spoken for, but thankfully the buyer said he would wait for a Stone color. I walked out with one, dealer mentioned as soon as they come in on Fedex truck they are sold. He said people are calling daily asking if he has any. I got home and never knew the arrow hitting the target was so loud, because that’s all you hear is the target getting smacked by the arrow. I say home run for Mathews and if you go shoot one it will make you a believer.


----------



## Ferro

*Here it is*

Here is my Triax after going to buy a Hoyt. Shoot it and it will make you a believer.


----------



## Mathias

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, 4x lens.
> 
> First year for me run it and liking it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooting :thumbs_up

Can you post a pic of the lens?


----------



## ontarget7

Ferro said:


> Here is my Triax after going to buy a Hoyt. Shoot it and it will make you a believer.


Nice  



Mathias said:


> Nice shooting :thumbs_up
> 
> Can you post a pic of the lens?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thanks, I appreciate it.
Going to look into one soon myself.


----------



## papachuby

Ferro said:


> I went to the shop today dealer of Hoyt and Mathews to shoot new bows. I saw several hyperforce’s hanging and liked the Color pattern, Kiwi. I planned to buy it, shot it and it felt good. After I shot it, I asked why there were so many Hoyt’s compared to the Mathews. There was 3 Triax’s hanging up, the Demo and 2 Lefties. The guy had a grin on his face asked if I wanted to try it, I said sure and thought I would not like it. Well I shot it and my first thought was, did it shoot because I couldn’t feel anything. Shot it again and again, then shot the Hyperforce again and what a difference. The Hyperfoce had vibration, a kick, was loud, and didn’t feel so good anymore. The Triax no vibration, and really quiet like silent. I said I changed my mind I would like one of these. He had one that came in and was spoken for, but thankfully the buyer said he would wait for a Stone color. I walked out with one, dealer mentioned as soon as they come in on Fedex truck they are sold. He said people are calling daily asking if he has any. I got home and never knew the arrow hitting the target was so loud, because that’s all you hear is the target getting smacked by the arrow. I say home run for Mathews and if you go shoot one it will make you a believer.


You bought that bow from 3Js didn't you? lol. I bought the last righty he had in stock yesterday. Said he sold 4 that day before I got there.Set mine up today and couldn't be happier









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Mathias said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> Going to look into one soon myself.


At first the movement will throw you off a bit. However, I encourage you to stick with it. It will fine tune your float pattern and force you to just practice aiming. 

When you take it off after a month or two it feels like you can hold crazy steady and your minds more at ease on the shot. 

Using it more as a training tool right now then anything else.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Understood, thanks.


----------



## full moon64

I shot Triax, awhile ago and loved it..In a couple weeks will go too shop and make my choice if I will buy one..Going too put my heavy hunting coat and shoot it..If the string clears my sleeve I will order..


----------



## Mathias

Better do it soon, at the rate we’re going, it will be summer in a couple weeks!


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Better do it soon, at the rate we’re going, it will be summer in a couple weeks!


Matt its snowing:darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

Here too, 75 Wednesday 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Here too, 75 Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


OMG I saw that...:cheers:


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

Mathews Triax with the Carbon Express BLU RZ’s is putting together some really good down range groups 

I’m going through fletching like no tomorrow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> Mathews Triax with the Carbon Express BLU RZ’s is putting together some really good down range groups
> 
> I’m going through fletching like no tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they look killer:darkbeer:


----------



## 4IDARCHER

ontarget7 said:


> Sitka is still top dog as far as camo apparel goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to through the thread off too much but I thought you were a solid First Lite guy?


----------



## swampcruiser

ontarget7 said:


> Just a heads up if you are using G nocks or Bohning F nocks. They are not holding up to the Triax, at least at 28.5”/70.5# specs with a 391 gr arrow.
> 
> The CX Launch Pad nocks are holding up well and keep a consistent
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been using Bohning Blazer double lock nocks and they seem to be good at 28.5/68 - same soft plastic. Are they getting misshaped or breaking?


----------



## ontarget7

4IDARCHER said:


> Not to through the thread off too much but I thought you were a solid First Lite guy?


It’s some nice gear that I was testing for a little while but I have been wearing Sitka clothing since they first came out. I probably have 4 complete sets. I really like the First Lite for some of the base layer stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

swampcruiser said:


> I’ve been using Bohning Blazer double lock nocks and they seem to be good at 28.5/68 - same soft plastic. Are they getting misshaped or breaking?


The first click you may notice it start to be lighter over time and eventually when nocking you won’t even hear that first click anymore. Only the second one will be audible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWest83

bulldogto said:


> For those of you having nock issues, is it with the factory strings? I’ve had issues with zebra strings in the past with thicker serving


Here is my solution. I was running Easton ACC with G nock on my triax. After 10 or so shots the nock click was gone. Switched to deep six nocks. No more issues. I also had stock strings and Schmittys Specialty Strings now they did the same thing. So switch to the D6 nock much better choice.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

ontarget7 said:


> Mathews Triax with the Carbon Express BLU RZ’s is putting together some really good down range groups
> 
> I’m going through fletching like no tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best price I can find on the BLU RZ's is $133/dz for bare shafts. Is this a good deal or do you know where I can get them cheaper?


----------



## Tiggie_00

It will clear it. No issues here



full moon64 said:


> I shot Triax, awhile ago and loved it..In a couple weeks will go too shop and make my choice if I will buy one..Going too put my heavy hunting coat and shoot it..If the string clears my sleeve I will order..


----------



## full moon64

Tiggie_00 said:


> It will clear it. No issues here


I hope so..I love the bow..


----------



## SecretAgnt31

AndyWest83 said:


> Here is my solution. I was running Easton ACC with G nock on my triax. After 10 or so shots the nock click was gone. Switched to deep six nocks. No more issues. I also had stock strings and Schmittys Specialty Strings now they did the same thing. So switch to the D6 nock much better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


SO Glad I am not the only that is going through this .... I thought I was losing my mind or had a bad batch of nocks ..... Where are you getting your D6 nocks from ?

SA


----------



## MR 28

Subscribed


----------



## ontarget7

Now that the HHA is dialed in with the Triax it’s time to get the Garmin Xero dialed in and ready to go. Hoping to get 95-100 yards out of it with my specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super 91

That would be cool......


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*

The Xero, new addition to the Triax. Only dialed in at 20 and 30 for now, due to weather. 


















I swear, after going from my standard pin to the infinite adjustable dot on the Xero, I have even less pin float with the Xero. The only thing that makes sense is the unobstructed field of view and the dot that I can get without zero halo to it. It must play a role setting your mind at ease when focusing on the shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

If only I had a $1000 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Perry24 said:


> Best price I can find on the BLU RZ's is $133/dz for bare shafts. Is this a good deal or do you know where I can get them cheaper?


That is a great deal! Where at?


----------



## Mcbowhunt

ontarget7 said:


> The Xero, new addition to the Triax. Only dialed in at 20 and 30 for now, due to weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, after going from my standard pin to the infinite adjustable dot on the Xero, I have even less pin float with the Xero. The only thing that makes sense is the unobstructed field of view and the dot that I can get without zero halo to it. It must play a role setting your mind at ease when focusing on the shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took the Apex Covert Pro scope and put in on the Axcel Accutouch Carbon Pro bass and noticed the same thing. With no obstruction in the scope it allows you to really focus in on the dot. It’s my favorite sight I’ve ever purchased/made. The clear field of view makes me much more accurate


----------



## ontarget7

Perry24 said:


> Best price I can find on the BLU RZ's is $133/dz for bare shafts. Is this a good deal or do you know where I can get them cheaper?


Sorry, missed this one
Good price as mentioned above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mcbowhunt said:


> I took the Apex Covert Pro scope and put in on the Axcel Accutouch Carbon Pro bass and noticed the same thing. With no obstruction in the scope it allows you to really focus in on the dot. It’s my favorite sight I’ve ever purchased/made. The clear field of view makes me much more accurate


Nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

dnv23 said:


> That is a great deal! Where at?


Seller "peep0" on ebay. Only thing that makes me a little nervous is the shafts are purchased in bulk, so you are not getting a matched set. Hopefully, they will still have tight tolerances from shaft to shaft.


----------



## nflook765

Shane, it looks like your vanes are coming off with the slightest bump from another arrow? I see glue marks all over the vanes. What's up?


----------



## ontarget7

nflook765 said:


> Shane, it looks like your vanes are coming off with the slightest bump from another arrow? I see glue marks all over the vanes. What's up?


Those are shaft skid marks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Perry24 said:


> Best price I can find on the BLU RZ's is $133/dz for bare shafts. Is this a good deal or do you know where I can get them cheaper?


I would check eders for them.


----------



## nflook765

ontarget7 said:


> Those are shaft skid marks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would explain it. Nice shooting!

Shaft skid marks.......


----------



## 138104

skinner2 said:


> I would check eders for them.


Thanks. With shipping, eders was a couple dollars more. Will keep them in mind next time though.


----------



## ontarget7

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. With shipping, eders was a couple dollars more. Will keep them in mind next time though.


Really like the BLU RZ’s. Great groups and super forgiving when it comes to tuning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

ontarget7 said:


> Really like the BLU RZ’s. Great groups and super forgiving when it comes to tuning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need all the help I can get...lol!


----------



## bulldogto

Is there a heavier insert option for the blu rz?


----------



## 573mms

bulldogto said:


> Is there a heavier insert option for the blu rz?


There .244 inside diameter all the standard Easton inserts and mocks will work too.


----------



## ontarget7

bulldogto said:


> Is there a heavier insert option for the blu rz?


You can run weights in their standard inserts as well. 

GT inserts will not fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I checked locally, BLU RZ's are 119.99 bare, 129.99 fletched. May give them a try when bow arrives.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebeez

I will own one in the near future. Great review!


----------



## ontarget7

I’m thinking this combo is going to be killer, as 70 and 80 yards are dialed in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rb77

Looks pretty close. Nice shooting!


----------



## deer310sg

Mathias said:


> I checked locally, BLU RZ's are 119.99 bare, 129.99 fletched. May give them a try when bow arrives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


May have to try these also. What spine for me at 50 lbs, 28" 400 gr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Great grouping Shane, like usual!


----------



## B_sheffield88

Just ordered mine.


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> I’m thinking this combo is going to be killer, as 70 and 80 yards are dialed in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome,,, nice when something works


----------



## ontarget7

B_sheffield88 said:


> Just ordered mine.


Congrats ! 



full moon64 said:


> awesome,,, nice when something works


And then some 

This setup is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

going this Friday...may just order one..The most positive feedback given too a bow the Triax


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> going this Friday...may just order one..The most positive feedback given too a bow the Triax


What shop do you use?


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> What shop do you use?


Swatara Creek Outfitters 
Annville, Pa
Kyle and his crew are best too deal with...Period


----------



## Mathias

Heard good things, never been there. I have high expectations from my new shop....


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Heard good things, never been there. I have high expectations from my new shop....


thats awsome Matt..


----------



## full moon64

My No Cam will be up fore sale this weekend


----------



## full moon64

maybe black limbs and forest riser


----------



## MR 28

Are there marks on the top hats to know what size they are? I have a kit but couldn't find a marking on any of the top hats and I think they said they need to total.175 with the combination you choose. Do you know if the top and the bottom have to be the same measurements or can you mix them up as long as both top and bottom equals .175


----------



## ontarget7

Top and bottom do not need to be the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28

Thanks Shane! I had a wicked left tear at 12/16...even when moved to 9/16" (just to see) it still was left nock with bareshaft. 
I went back to 12/16 and swapped factory spacers so both were smaller on left (.075) but still had left nock with bareshaft.

So I got a kit and put the thickest spacer on the right for both top and bottom and the thinnest spacer on the left for both cams.

Shooting perfect bullets now..... Appreciate the help!


----------



## ontarget7

[emoji1360][emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBohuntr

What is the app you are using? Been shooting Triax for few months bouht it first day at Lancaster. Now starting to super tune it a bit


----------



## full moon64

Ferro said:


> Here is my Triax after going to buy a Hoyt. Shoot it and it will make you a believer.


awesome


----------



## IClark

Ferro said:


> Here is my Triax after going to buy a Hoyt. Shoot it and it will make you a believer.


I shot it and it made me a believer....... in the elite ritual:mg: Lol just had to say it! Nice bow though, the triax is just not for me. Glad it's the one for you!


----------



## ontarget7

PaBohuntr said:


> What is the app you are using? Been shooting Triax for few months bouht it first day at Lancaster. Now starting to super tune it a bit


Archery Pal
I believe it’s only on the iPhone 

Congrats on the Triax [emoji1360]

Looks like I will own 3 of them this year. 

Just way to busy with work and narrowing my bows down to one model [emoji15]

Not sure I have ever done that before. 

Will have two 70# bows for hunting and a 60# one for target and 3D. Going to set the 60# one up freestyle. 
I know, at 28” it won’t be accurate 🤣




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Look what showed up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super 91

Ought to be pretty sweet. I wish this sight would be legal in CO. I'd have to get one for sure then, but until I can use it everywhere, I'm going to hold off.


----------



## kenny134a

Would like to know how it will do on a foggy morning or cloudy day keep use informed


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

kenny134a said:


> Would like to know how it will do on a foggy morning or cloudy day keep use informed


And in the rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

kenny134a said:


> Would like to know how it will do on a foggy morning or cloudy day keep use informed


Have used it in the rain and cloudy days with no issues. 
Not sure about in the fog, as I really don’t take shots in the fog when visibility is minimal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny134a

ontarget7 said:


> Have used it in the rain and cloudy days with no issues.
> Not sure about in the fog, as I really don’t take shots in the fog when visibility is minimal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't take a shot in heavy fog either but had some light fog last year could see the deer clearly but range finder wouldn't give me a reading


----------



## ontarget7

kenny134a said:


> I wouldn't take a shot in heavy fog either but had some light fog last year could see the deer clearly but range finder wouldn't give me a reading


[emoji1360]
We don’t get a lot of fog in my area but next time we do I will try and make an effort to test it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

ontarget7 said:


> Have used it in the rain and cloudy days with no issues.
> Not sure about in the fog, as I really don’t take shots in the fog when visibility is minimal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in the south (Arkansas) and the really humid mornings with a light fog are the mornings I’m worried about. My range finder won’t give me readings then (using a high end rangefinder also) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NockedUp19319

I shot the Triax at 29DL 70lbs and I was shocked how dead it was! I also thought it pointed super solid. I still have to shoot a few more 2018 bows but right now its at the top of the list. Nice review.


----------



## ontarget7

Number two arrived 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> Number two arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awsome


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> Number two arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're the reason it's taking so long to get a Triax on the shelf!

J/K, I got one in Stone set to arrive in about a week or so, I haven't had a chance to shoot one yet though. I'll try one out Thursday, I'll either keep my order for the Stone Triax or switch it over to the Realm if it doesn't fit. Hoping it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Jeremy_h1

ontarget7 said:


> Number two arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great! SMH enjoy Shane!


----------



## ontarget7

173BC said:


> So you're the reason it's taking so long to get a Triax on the shelf!
> 
> J/K, I got one in Stone set to arrive in about a week or so, I haven't had a chance to shoot one yet though. I'll try one out Thursday, I'll either keep my order for the Stone Triax or switch it over to the Realm if it doesn't fit. Hoping it lives up to the hype.


Have a third one on order in Subalpine 
It will be all Triax’s here shortly. Two at 70# and the Stone at 60#. 

May not be for everyone but it has dethroned some of my all time favorites. 



Jeremy_h1 said:


> It looks great! SMH enjoy Shane!


Thanks guys !!!

Ditched even the target rigs. I’m kidding myself with my work load to dedicate to a target rig. Plus I just find myself shooting the Triax more. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wvbowhunter09

Nice.....I want a stone for a back up as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny134a

Been thinking of getting rid of a couple of my other bows an getting another triax in ridge reaper forest


----------



## hunter9264

Nice looking bow. Never shot the Triax yet but I know they are real quiet.


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Have a third one on order in Subalpine
> It will be all Triax’s here shortly. Two at 70# and the Stone at 60#.
> 
> May not be for everyone but it has dethroned some of my all time favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys !!!
> 
> Ditched even the target rigs. I’m kidding myself with my work load to dedicate to a target rig. Plus I just find myself shooting the Triax more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dang! that is crazy (and that's coming from a Triax shooter:wink they sure are a pleasant bow to shoot, I think so much that it has me shooting more than I normally do. I like the stone color, looks sharp as heck!

the past year and a half I have been shooting Mathews for the first time ever (chill R) I had never liked any Mathews until that bow, and I really like that bow.... I have not shot the darn thing once since getting my triax. I need to stay sharp with it though, as it is my backup.... now you have me thinkin'.... maybe I should off the chill R and just get another Triax:idea1:


----------



## Mathias

Looking good, mine is supposed to be in this week.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Mathias said:


> Looking good, mine is supposed to be in this week.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

My Triax at 63# with some 500 spine CX Nano RZ 500’s 
Bareshafts don’t get cleaner than that 

Bareshafts on the money at 20 yards as well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop

ontarget7 said:


> Number two arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see tour color blindness is clearing up!!! Ha

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Really like the Mathews stone color, nice looking bow!


----------



## rb77

This bow continues to surprise me as well. I've been shooting some of my best 100 yard groups with this bow. It may not be for everyone but I enjoy shooting this bow. Sorry for the sideways picture. Now I have to get a sight tape dialed in!


----------



## ontarget7

rb77 said:


> This bow continues to surprise me as well. I've been shooting some of my best 100 yard groups with this bow. It may not be for everyone but I enjoy shooting this bow. Sorry for the sideways picture. Now I have to get a sight tape dialed in!


Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

rb77 said:


> This bow continues to surprise me as well. I've been shooting some of my best 100 yard groups with this bow. It may not be for everyone but I enjoy shooting this bow. Sorry for the sideways picture. Now I have to get a sight tape dialed in!


waiting on mine,good shooting,,,,:darkbeer:


----------



## rb77

I'm looking to buy a second bow but afraid to try something else! And no I'm not a mathews fanboy....this was my first mathews. I've owned many others. This one just works for me. There are so many great bows out there, sometimes you just shoot better with a certain one. The new bow feeling has not wore off with this one yet! I may test a ritual out, never owned an elite yet.


----------



## rb77

Really having a blast shooting this thing. I take about 6 or nine shots daily at 100. A bit breezy and a cold 20 degrees but the triax still hits it's mark pretty decent. Sorry for all the posts and sideways pics! Really enjoying my new bow.


----------



## camelcluch

I shot one yesterday. It's a nice bow that is quite. It's not for me but a solid showing for Mathews for sure.


----------



## AntlerCRAZED

ontarget7 said:


> Number two arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That stone makes me want to get another one on order myself,I love that color.Guess the next rig I order will be stone


----------



## BucksnBass525

My 2019 Triax 31 will most likely be in stone, great color.:wink:


----------



## Voz

How would you guys compare it to the Halon or No Cam? I haven’t shot it yet.


----------



## Mathias

BucksnBass525 said:


> My 2019 Triax 31 will most likely be in stone, great color.:wink:


Probably arrive before the Ritual :boink:


----------



## BucksnBass525

Mathias said:


> Probably arrive before the Ritual :boink:


:sad:


----------



## Mounthunter987

I’m gonna have to go try one of these out. I may just let go of my old z7


----------



## swampcruiser

Shane or others, just curious what wrist release your using with this bow? I use wrist strap style with my hunting bows and was thinking of going a little longer with a shorter draw length to help string angle. I see you've got a Scott of some sort Shane? Thinking I might try one of there new double calipers (or they call hybrid?) but I see iffy reviews.


----------



## ontarget7

swampcruiser said:


> Shane or others, just curious what wrist release your using with this bow? I use wrist strap style with my hunting bows and was thinking of going a little longer with a shorter draw length to help string angle. I see you've got a Scott of some sort Shane? Thinking I might try one of there new double calipers (or they call hybrid?) but I see iffy reviews.


My favorite is still the Scott Sabertooth. Unfortunately they do not make them anymore. I like a double caliper with a very forward trigger for a couple reasons. 1) I find the double calipers have less string torque 2) The forward trigger allows better alignment for my facial structure. It allows me to completely wrap my finger into the second crease / middle joint and still give a secure anchor. The more a trigger sits back for me personally I have a little to much of a floating anchor you might say and I’m not tucked in tight at anchor. 

The Triax is just an awesome, compact, tank of a bow that is really accurate for me. Definitely takes too spot out of all the bows I have owned. 

I’m only down to two More bows to sell and it will be all Triax’s this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampcruiser

It is a crazy little bow-- once I got a grip on that fit me it is pretty crazy how well it holds on target...^^^Thanks for the info.


----------



## nflook765

I’m going to resurrect the dead here and talk about the grip again. I went back and forth between the flatback and a medium torqueless. The more I shot the more I just couldn’t commit 100% to either. The flatback has too much material around thumb and forefinger. The torqueless doesn’t have enough. I’m used to shooting straight off the riser on Primes and like a little interaction to riser with thumb and forefinger. It’s kind of like my anchor point but for the grip to make it repeatable. 

I got to thinking I didn’t mind older Mathews grips of the chills and helim. Maybe it was because the focus grip is a little different than just the shape of the rear end? Well sure enough I finally nailed what I was looking for by putting a focus grip on the Triax. There is less material around the thumb and forefinger, but still enough for a little contact. I’m finally to a point where I can 100% commit to the Triax now that I’ve got the grip hammered down.


----------



## ontarget7

nflook765 said:


> I’m going to resurrect the dead here and talk about the grip again. I went back and forth between the flatback and a medium torqueless. The more I shot the more I just couldn’t commit 100% to either. The flatback has too much material around thumb and forefinger. The torqueless doesn’t have enough. I’m used to shooting straight off the riser on Primes and like a little interaction to riser with thumb and forefinger. It’s kind of like my anchor point but for the grip to make it repeatable.
> 
> I got to thinking I didn’t mind older Mathews grips of the chills and helim. Maybe it was because the focus grip is a little different than just the shape of the rear end? Well sure enough I finally nailed what I was looking for by putting a focus grip on the Triax. There is less material around the thumb and forefinger, but still enough for a little contact. I’m finally to a point where I can 100% commit to the Triax now that I’ve got the grip hammered down.


Good info [emoji1360]

I like the Focus grip. Treated me well on the Helim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

I don't think I'd put a focus grip on the Triax. If I had to pick something I don't like about the Triax it would be how it feels it wants to roll backwards at the top when you draw. I think the focus grip would dig in when you're drawing back the bow.


----------



## rmscustom

That stone color is sexy


----------



## ontarget7

173BC said:


> I don't think I'd put a focus grip on the Triax. If I had to pick something I don't like about the Triax it would be how it feels it wants to roll backwards at the top when you draw. I think the focus grip would dig in when you're drawing back the bow.


Interesting 

I really can’t say I notice this at all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> That stone color is sexy


Indeed it is !
Glad I picked one up in stone as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> Interesting
> 
> I really can’t say I notice this at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither did my sales rep until I brought it up, then he noticed. I shot about 5 or 6 different bows that day and that's what I found with the Triax. It wasn't enough to stop me from buying one though.


----------



## ontarget7

173BC said:


> Neither did my sales rep until I brought it up, then he noticed. I shot about 5 or 6 different bows that day and that's what I found with the Triax. It wasn't enough to stop me from buying one though.


I don’t t have stabs yet on my stone one and still don’t notice the top wanting to come to me. 

Curious if your nock point is higher than dead center of ATA ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> I don’t t have stabs yet on my stone one and still don’t notice the top wanting to come to me.
> 
> Curious if your nock point is higher than dead center of ATA ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It certainly felt like it was, it wasn't my bow though. My bow should be in next Friday or the following Monday (it's Stone as well  ), I'll definitely check when he's setting up my bow. The bow he had at the shop maxed out at just over 73# and with a 29" draw it was shooting a 436gr arrow up to 304fps, which is dang close to my RX1 Turbo @ 70#(306fps). Pretty impressive.


----------



## outback32

I shot the triax a lot next to the halon32. The 32 wanted to roll toward the shooter bad. The triax I never noticed it me and the shop owner drew both bows.the 32 rolled toward us into our hand.


----------



## Detroit-1

I had a focus grip on the HTR I had. The bow held well but the base of my thumb would always be sore after shooting it.


----------



## ontarget7

Waiting on a few things for the Triax in stone but getting some target arrows dialed in for it. 
Really looking forward to some long range groups within combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

ontarget7 said:


> Waiting on a few things for the Triax in stone but getting some target arrows dialed in for it.
> Really looking forward to some long range groups within combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I'm going to get black limbs for mine, should go good with black accessories.


----------



## nflook765

Those strings look pretty sick Shane!

I noticed the Halon tipping back on the draw reallllly bad. That and the weight is why I decided to stick with my Ion. The Triax I notice none of that and is head and shoulders above the Ion in draw cycle and speed - why I finally ditched the Ion.


----------



## Cass Via Jr.

173BC said:


> I think I'm going to get black limbs for mine, should go good with black accessories.


I got stone stone riser / EV2 limbs....still waiting on it 🤦🏻*♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTG

Shane did you get 63# right out of the box ? Or did it require some twisting ?
Also have you experimented with the different let offs ?
Really tempted to order a Stone with black limbs luving the look, hating the wait times.


----------



## ontarget7

TTG said:


> Shane did you get 63# right out of the box ? Or did it require some twisting ?
> Also have you experimented with the different let offs ?
> Really tempted to order a Stone with black limbs luving the look, hating the wait times.


Bought this one used but practically new. Didn’t want to wait, as I was looking for a stone to setup for target. Strings were brand new and already on it. It was right at 63# when I checked it. Tweaked cam synch a little but that was it. 

Waiting on the 75% let-off right now. Got a couple sets on order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Stabs came in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Heck yeah! Nice looking rig! The colors go well together, better than I would have imagined. 

It seems most triax bows are 3lbs over draw weight, or mine and others I have seen. Mine is right at 73# maxed out.... perfect


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Heck yeah! Nice looking rig! The colors go well together, better than I would have imagined.
> 
> It seems most triax bows are 3lbs over draw weight, or mine and others I have seen. Mine is right at 73# maxed out.... perfect


Thanks











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpshot70

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow that looks awesome......


----------



## Viper69

That does look nice! I was going to do stone this time but went with ev2 instead.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Stone riser and limbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

Was finally able to shoot at longer distances with the Triax today. I’m no where close to the skill level as many here but at 60 yards, this little bow is a tack driver and floats so well on target. I’m not slapping arrows but I’m grouping much tighter than I did with my Halon at that distance. It took me a while to get used to the bow but I’m feeling more comfortable with it every time I take it out. I should be pretty dialed in by the time hunting season gets here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Seadonist said:


> Was finally able to shoot at longer distances with the Triax today. I’m no where close to the skill level as many here but at 60 yards, this little bow is a tack driver and floats so well on target. I’m not slapping arrows but I’m grouping much tighter than I did with my Halon at that distance. It took me a while to get used to the bow but I’m feeling more comfortable with it every time I take it out. I should be pretty dialed in by the time hunting season gets here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:darkbeer: awsome


----------



## 173BC

I gotta say, I've had a chance to run a few arrows through the Triax and it's starting to really grow on me. I can't wait to do some long range shooting with this bow, I think it'll be a winner.


----------



## Seadonist

173BC said:


> I gotta say, I've had a chance to run a few arrows through the Triax and it's starting to really grow on me. I can't wait to do some long range shooting with this bow, I think it'll be a winner.


If you’re like me, the more you shoot it, the better it gets. At first I was having second thoughts, big time. But lately I’ve been shooting better than I did with my H6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCBowHunt

Great post. I got a buddy thinking about the Triax that is going to love this


----------



## 173BC

Seadonist said:


> If you’re like me, the more you shoot it, the better it gets. At first I was having second thoughts, big time. But lately I’ve been shooting better than I did with my H6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've been shooting it along side my Carbon Defiant and my RX1 Turbo, and I think I'm shooting it more accurately than either of the other two. It's hard to tell for sure at close range but once I stretch it out to 80-100yds I'm sure I'll tell which one holds the best.


----------



## Burchell

Great looking bow! Also nice to hear you walk through the tuning process. I always forget to take notes and pictures of progress.

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## willzxt

I purchase the triax 14 days ago and I must tell you, the waiting time is a damn killer. I can't wait for 8 weeks buaaaaaah


----------



## erictski

Seadonist said:


> Stone riser and limbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What color torqueless grip and what angle(medium or high) do you have there. 

Also did your custom string maker put the speed nocks in for you as part of the build


----------



## Seadonist

erictski said:


> What color torqueless grip and what angle(medium or high) do you have there.
> 
> Also did your custom string maker put the speed nocks in for you as part of the build


Dark Shadows Torqueless, high wrist grip. Catfish Custom strings with brass nocks installed by builder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capool

Bow is very heavy for as short as it is


----------



## Seadonist

capool said:


> Bow is very heavy for as short as it is


I like it that way. Just like a heavier rifle holds better on target, so does a heavier bow, for me anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Nice guys !!!

Finally got some 75% mods that came in 
Going to run them on my 60# Triax.

Also going to play with a 18” stab with a 10* turn down on my 60#er sincebim running it as a freestyle setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> Nice guys !!!
> 
> Finally got some 75% mods that came in
> Going to run them on my 60# Triax.
> 
> Also going to play with a 18” stab with a 10* turn down on my 60#er since I’ve been running it as a freestyle setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, where's your ultra view Jesse grip?


----------



## ontarget7

bowtecher82nd said:


> Shane, where's your ultra view Jesse grip?


No need for me personally. It’s repeatable and accurate so really no need to change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Shot some sage rats with mine today, it did Good!

First 2 were back to back at 54 and 46yds. Got 18 arrows ordered up yesterday that will finish out 600ish grains.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Seadonist said:


> I like it that way. Just like a heavier rifle holds better on target, so does a heavier bow, for me anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that weight also. Some don't like weight for hunting but I'm most of the time perched up 25' so no biggy. Just put them in my pack on the walk and put them on real quick when I'm getting close. I can shoot with or without them, weight really helps on a gusty day.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Oh... I still haven't shot the Triax. I know better [emoji3]
Waiting to see what's coming.


----------



## Belo

Seadonist said:


> Stone riser and limbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the bow is cool and all... but vadar and storm troopers? possibly cooler.


----------



## Seadonist

Hahaaa... they’ll catch you off guard in the middle of the night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbogast257

I shot a triax the other day and was impressed I typically don’t get along with short ata bows and I’m a hoyt guy but that triax has no feedback and seemed to be pretty quick. I just wish my local shop wouldn’t setup a $1000+ bow with a whisker biscuit for a demo.


----------



## ontarget7

This 18” stab holds crazy good on the Triax. Currently have two setup the same way for stabs and will more than likely do the same with my 3rd Triax 










Won’t be long and will be switching the factory strings out for a set of BuckSlayer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sled

shane, 

what's your hunting stabilizer setup?


----------



## ontarget7

Sled said:


> shane,
> 
> what's your hunting stabilizer setup?


It holds amazing with the 18” bar I may just hunt with it like that this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sled

ontarget7 said:


> It holds amazing with the 18” bar I may just hunt with it like that this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow, that's quite the commitment. i'm just starting to dial mine in and found my normal stab setup inadequate at longer distances. i've had to change my grip up into the webbing of the hand to get this thing to tune. it has altered my pin float more than i'd like.


----------



## ontarget7

Sled said:


> wow, that's quite the commitment. i'm just starting to dial mine in and found my normal stab setup inadequate at longer distances. i've had to change my grip up into the webbing of the hand to get this thing to tune. it has altered my pin float more than i'd like.


I generally run a 10-12 on all my hunting setups but really wanted to hone in on pin float with my hunting bows. 
That 18” is really good for me with 3oz out front and a 6” side bar with 6 oz. Pin float wise it rivals any target bow I have had. 
I generally carry my bow across my shoulders in the backcountry and it just gives me a longer handle to hold on to. Not really for seeing any issues but I’m sure I will get asked why such a long stab. 
It just holds every bit as good as a target bow like that and it’s accuracy I’m after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter9264

Nice looking bow.


----------



## ontarget7

hunter9264 said:


> Nice looking bow.


Thanks

Time for some BuckSlayer Strings 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadonist

ontarget7 said:


> I generally run a 10-12 on all my hunting setups but really wanted to hone in on pin float with my hunting bows.
> That 18” is really good for me with 3oz out front and a 6” side bar with 6 oz. Pin float wise it rivals any target bow I have had.
> I generally carry my bow across my shoulders in the backcountry and it just gives me a longer handle to hold on to. Not really for seeing any issues but I’m sure I will get asked why such a long stab.
> It just holds every bit as good as a target bow like that and it’s accuracy I’m after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m finding the same thing to be true with mine (although I’m not running bars quite as long as you are). I usually run an 8” stab out front with no back bar but I’m currently running a 12” front and 8” rear and it really makes this bow shine at longer distances. I never got groups this good at longer distances with my HTR or my Halon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

*Mathews Triax, what a surprise &gt;&gt;———&gt;*



Seadonist said:


> I’m finding the same thing to be true with mine (although I’m not running bars quite as long as you are). I usually run an 8” stab out front with no back bar but I’m currently running a 12” front and 8” rear and it really makes this bow shine at longer distances. I never got groups this good at longer distances with my HTR or my Halon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed !! 
Just a really fun bow to shoot, accurate, compact and extremely quiet. Great speeds for the draw cycle as well. Doesn’t top the Evolve cams in ease of draw to speed comparison but still pretty darn good. 

Overall package it has to offer puts it on top for me personally. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Time for some BuckSlayer Strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sharp!!


----------



## dk_ace1

Anyone shot it at 30.5” draw length? Sounds like a great bow, but not sure it’s going to work out at my draw length.

D


----------



## Scott47

dk_ace1 said:


> Anyone shot it at 30.5” draw length? Sounds like a great bow, but not sure it’s going to work out at my draw length.
> 
> D


I shoot a 30 and its fine.


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bow looks awesome :darkbeer:


----------



## ontarget7

full moon64 said:


> bow looks awesome :darkbeer:


Thanks 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

Good shootin' :wink:

What kind of target is that?


----------



## zekezoe

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you shoot that arrow without a nock? Lol


----------



## HoosierArcher88

zekezoe said:


> How did you shoot that arrow without a nock? Lol


Busted....lol jk. OT is a heck of a shot, his multiple videos can attest to that.


----------



## Belo

man a bad shot and that brick wall will not be forgiving to a carbon arrow lol.


----------



## trkyslr

Curious if one of you could measure the height from top of upper cam to bottom of lower cam at full draw???? or know this already?


----------



## roosiebull

Belo said:


> man a bad shot and that brick wall will not be forgiving to a carbon arrow lol.


It's incentive :wink:

Something pretty significant would have to happen for him to miss the target....


----------



## trkyslr

trkyslr said:


> Curious if one of you could measure the height from top of upper cam to bottom of lower cam at full draw???? or know this already?


disregard i found it.


----------



## bwal2016

I better not go test shoot one!


----------



## Seadonist

bwal2016 said:


> I better not go test shoot one!


Not unless you have a grand stashed away from your wife that you’re willing to part with. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Good shootin' :wink:
> 
> What kind of target is that?


Thanks guys !!

It’s a Matrix System Target 
Great targets. 

Definitely not shooting the block wall. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

If you had to choose between the Triax or Evolve which would it be?


----------



## ontarget7

The Phantom said:


> If you had to choose between the Triax or Evolve which would it be?


The draw cycle on the Evolve cams is excellent. With that said, overall bow, build and quality goes to the Triax for me personally. 

Without question my favorite hunting bow to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks guys !!
> 
> It’s a Matrix System Target
> Great targets.
> 
> Definitely not shooting the block wall. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, looks like a good target, and laid out well.


----------



## full moon64

my landed today...what awesome shooting and looking bow


----------



## Mathias

full moon64 said:


> my landed today...what awesome shooting and looking bow


Happy for ya man, glad she finally arrived!


----------



## Scott47

Awesome looking bow full moon! I love that combo. I have a RR Forest Triax and a black Triax.


----------



## full moon64

Scott47 said:


> Awesome looking bow full moon! I love that combo. I have a RR Forest Triax and a black Triax.


better pics tomorrow outside


----------



## full moon64

I'm ready for mt now..buying an ASAT bow pack,,with bow carrier


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Happy for ya man, glad she finally arrived!


I'm ready for archery..haven't been hunting last couple of years with family health issues and tragedy..


----------



## full moon64

better pics,custom string order from Mathews


----------



## full moon64

cant wait too get some shooting at longer distance


----------



## roosiebull

very sharp looking bow full moon! love that color combo you picked


----------



## full moon64

roosiebull said:


> very sharp looking bow full moon! love that color combo you picked


thx bull:darkbeer:


----------



## full moon64

ontarget7 said:


> The draw cycle on the Evolve cams is excellent. With that said, overall bow, build and quality goes to the Triax for me personally.
> 
> Without question my favorite hunting bow to date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On target7 havent heard from you in a whiles...you killing turkeys:cheers:


----------



## ontarget7

full moon64 said:


> On target7 havent heard from you in a whiles...you killing turkeys:cheers:


Nice looking rig you got there
Congrats ! 

Would be nice to get some time for a little turkey but my concrete company has got most of my time lately. Putting in 12-14 hours a day but should free up my time over the long haul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

full moon64 said:


> my landed today...what awesome shooting and looking bow


Nearly identical to mine. String color and all. How you like it?


----------



## full moon64

Otdrsman85 said:


> Nearly identical to mine. String color and all. How you like it?


well love it just shot 10 yds ,,back on road trucking,,,this weekend longer ranges


----------



## The Phantom

Just shot the Evolve 35 and the Triax Tuesday. Wow! The Triax is smooth and quiet. If I was ready to spend that much I'd definitely buy a Triax.

:thumbs_up


----------



## trackit

Interesting find....I didn't realize they made a Halon 5 in 30 ATA. I shot one of these blind vs the Triax and WOW they feel the same. Then eyes open the Halon 5 ATA +2" felt better from the peep. Do folks just not shoot the 5 due to brace height? It seems like the ideal balance between the Triax and the Halon 32 at only $500 used. Am i missing something? I'm also able to do a few less lbs on the 5 and get the same FPS as the Triax. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

I loved shooting my halon 5.


----------



## Seadonist

trackit said:


> Interesting find....I didn't realize they made a Halon 5 in 30 ATA. I shot one of these blind vs the Triax and WOW they feel the same. Then eyes open the Halon 5 ATA +2" felt better from the peep. Do folks just not shoot the 5 due to brace height? It seems like the ideal balance between the Triax and the Halon 32 at only $500 used. Am i missing something? I'm also able to do a few less lbs on the 5 and get the same FPS as the Triax. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was torn between the H5 30” and the Triax. For $500, It would be hard to pass on the H5 though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

TheKingofKings said:


> I loved shooting my halon 5.


I owned an H5 when they first came out. I loved it. One of the bows I regret selling.


----------



## trackit

Cool. Thanks for the input. I wanted a Triax but after shooting the 5 I was stoked. But since then I rarely see an H5 30. My guess is that’s how the Triax was born. Smaller than the 32 with brace higher than 5. Win win unless you don’t like the string angle. My issue was I wanted to pull a few less lbs and maintain FPS. Behold the 30” 5! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

I love my triax too, I'm no 30" DL though. I'm only 28" and my 1st bow the z7 extreme had similar specs to the triax. Anything from the halon, halon 32 or the triax is going to be a winner of a bow. Can't go wrong, just a matter of what specs you want.


----------



## trackit

For sure. Sorry I meant 30” (ATA) H5. My draw is 28.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

trackit said:


> For sure. Sorry I meant 30” (ATA) H5. My draw is 28.5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't referring to your draw length. I was just relating to comments about the triax not being long draw friendly because of string angle


----------



## BucksnBass525

Hey Shane, your INBOX is FULL


----------



## nico_francois

It is a really sweet bow. Had to swap the upper top hats on mine to get bullet holes with bare shafts, but that was just mine.


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hey Shane, your INBOX is FULL


Cleared a few 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

The Phantom said:


> Just shot the Evolve 35 and the Triax Tuesday. Wow! The Triax is smooth and quiet. If I was ready to spend that much I'd definitely buy a Triax.
> 
> :thumbs_up


Every time I go shoot it I am still surprised myself of how quiet and smooth it is for the performance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> Every time I go shoot it I am still surprised myself of how quiet and smooth it is for the performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane did I miss something?
Still own the Realms or are you back with the Triax?


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane did I miss something?
> Still own the Realms or are you back with the Triax?


Invasions and Triax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

full moon64 said:


> better pics,custom string order from Mathews


Probably the sickest rig Ive ever seen. The string color combo is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Every time I go shoot it I am still surprised myself of how quiet and smooth it is for the performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You hunting yours this year? As soon as I started shooting with a loaded quiver I was pretty bummed out with the balance and weight, very weird packing now for lots of walking.


----------



## roosiebull

Doofy_13 said:


> Probably the sickest rig Ive ever seen. The string color combo is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I agree, that bow is sharp as could be


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> You hunting yours this year? As soon as I started shooting with a loaded quiver I was pretty bummed out with the balance and weight, very weird packing now for lots of walking.


I only run 3 or 4 arrows quivers and not really having any issues. It will be on some whitetail hunts this year and late season AZ more than likely. Probably take it with me on a Sheep Hunt in Alaska for 2020 as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane did I miss something?
> Still own the Realms or are you back with the Triax?


Better unload that Realm while you still can ; )


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> I only run 3 or 4 arrows quivers and not really having any issues. It will be on some whitetail hunts this year and late season AZ more than likely. Probably take it with me on a Sheep Hunt in Alaska for 2020 as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thinking of putting a 3 arrow tightspot on mine, if it wasn't for needing a side bar, it would be right there with my favorite bow of all time. 

Also considering a quivilizer, as hideous as they look, might be a good setup for my triax


----------



## roosiebull

shootstraight said:


> Better unload that Realm while you still can ; )


Haha, sounds like maybe he has both... can't go wrong either way.

I'm probably going to spend the 1300 this winter on the new bowtech carbon realm x, at just 3.4lbs, but the carbon halon 32 will be nice too:wink:


----------



## BucksnBass525

shootstraight said:


> Better unload that Realm while you still can ; )


The X is not going anywhere.


----------



## shootstraight

BucksnBass525 said:


> The X is not going anywhere.


Hopefully not, you guys switch bows so much it’s affecting MY shooting : )


----------



## 173BC

I find my Triax is turning into one of my all time favorite shooting bows. It contradicts what many have claimed about short ata and brace height bows, the thing is just a flat out shooter! Fun to shoot.


----------



## 0nepin

Can’t deny that the triax is an awesome bow that is a pleasure to shoot .


----------



## 0nepin

Yeah it makes a lot other quiet bows seem Loud .definitely the most refined bow of 2018 .after shooting almost all the flag ship bows this year the triax ,realm x , xpedite and stealth really stand out to me .


ontarget7 said:


> Every time I go shoot it I am still surprised myself of how quiet and smooth it is for the performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE

My Triax has already got blood on it. Tennessee velvet hunt weekend. Triax is my favorite bow of all time. The ultimate hunting bow IMO that also is one heck of a backyard pro bow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

General RE LEE said:


> My Triax has already got blood on it. Tennessee velvet hunt weekend. Triax is my favorite bow of all time. The ultimate hunting bow IMO that also is one heck of a backyard pro bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck man, congrats! How far was the shot and what broadhead?


----------



## 0nepin

Congrats !!!!


General RE LEE said:


> My Triax has already got blood on it. Tennessee velvet hunt weekend. Triax is my favorite bow of all time. The ultimate hunting bow IMO that also is one heck of a backyard pro bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE

dnv23 said:


> Nice buck man, congrats! How far was the shot and what broadhead?


About 15 yard shot with a 1 3/8” Grim Reaper Razortip. Double lung and watched em drop 30 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

General RE LEE, congratulations! Nicely done. 

I certainly would not argue that it's not the best pure hunting now for the majority of the hunting done nationwide, easy to shoot well, compact, deadly quiet and plenty fast, the triax is a dandy little bow. 

If I can figure a way to get the weight and balance tolerable, I may hunt it again next year, it is fun as heck to shoot and shoots darn well, especially for it's specs.

Again, congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## skinner2

General RE LEE said:


> My Triax has already got blood on it. Tennessee velvet hunt weekend. Triax is my favorite bow of all time. The ultimate hunting bow IMO that also is one heck of a backyard pro bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## Jbhuff0822

I just got my first kill with the Triax as well. It’s a heck of a bow. Been very pleased with it. Loved the short ata in the stand. Here’s my first velvet buck opening day yesterday in NC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Jbhuff0822 said:


> View attachment 6596033
> 
> 
> I just got my first kill with the Triax as well. It’s a heck of a bow. Been very pleased with it. Loved the short ata in the stand. Here’s my first velvet buck opening day yesterday in NC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, the deer are skinny in NC!

Congrats on a great velvet buck!


----------



## Jbhuff0822

They are on the small patch of land I have. Most mature deer on my land weigh around 150 pounds. Sad how small the weights are but they still eat good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Jbhuff0822 said:


> They are on the small patch of land I have. Most mature deer on my land weigh around 150 pounds. Sad how small the weights are but they still eat good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just messing based on the picture of the caped buck. I know, it wasn't that funny...lol!


----------



## Jbhuff0822

Lol. I figured that’s what you meant but they really are skinny down this way man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_hunter44

Perry24 said:


> I was just messing based on the picture of the caped buck. I know, it wasn't that funny...lol!


I thought it was kinda funny... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## ontarget7

General RE LEE said:


> My Triax has already got blood on it. Tennessee velvet hunt weekend. Triax is my favorite bow of all time. The ultimate hunting bow IMO that also is one heck of a backyard pro bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !! 

Looking forward to my Whitetail trip this year 
Won’t be long 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAgnt31

ontarget7 said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Looking forward to my Whitetail trip this year
> Won’t be long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane what's the deal with the Flatline stab there ... specs ????


----------



## ontarget7

SecretAgnt31 said:


> Shane what's the deal with the Flatline stab there ... specs ????


It’s just an 18” Wickstick stab with the Flatline end screwed on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 173BC

I shot a 3” five arrow group yesterday and was disappointed because it was 2-3” high at 82yds, lol. 

This bow is unbelievably easy to shoot even at long range and even with a 29” draw. 

PS,

Shane, I had a #45 tape on the wheel I tried out, I think 44 will be bang on and get my group right on target!


----------



## ontarget7

173BC said:


> I shot a 3” five arrow group yesterday and was disappointed because it was 2-3” high at 82yds, lol.
> 
> This bow is unbelievably easy to shoot even at long range and even with a 29” draw.
> 
> PS,
> 
> Shane, I had a #45 tape on the wheel I tried out, I think 44 will be bang on and get my group right on target!


Nice [emoji1360]
Thought that tape range might work perfect with your specs [emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Custom fit job with the new rig for upcoming travels. 
Just like cutting out backstraps, just not as tasty [emoji12]



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Custom fit for travel is complete [emoji1363]
In the pic the foam in the lid has the cut outs for a dozen arrows but gets reversed so the arrows never contact the bow.
Case is the SKB 3614-6 and ordered the foam replacement kit separate to customize everything. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootin_a_hoyt

That’s awesome! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manonamission

Shane, I'm late to the party on the Triax.

I am kinda old school or just old. I started my archery addiction back when I actually built my first bow in class in High school. It was a Bear Kodiak Magnum. A block of wood, limbs, cables and have at it!! Fingers, a rubber flapper rest and a brass one pin sight. Wow have times changed. I tend to hold onto bows a long time! Shot many deer with that old bow! Then on to a Hoyt Havoc, wow!! 15 years later A Mission Blaze and again wow!!! But 15 years can do that...

Now 2 years later a friend of mine warned me not to go shoot the Triax. I researched it and every other top bow. I was falling out of love with the valley of the Blaze. Shot the Realm, the PSE Evolve, the Hoyt RX and the Triax... But the old stingy guy in me said wait. Went online and saw your PSE videos and have to agree that evolve Cam and 90% with that valley ... Man even an old shoulder coot like me could hold forever. So my mind was made up... The evolve or possibly The Carbon Stelth Air...Shot them again ..And the Hoyt....Annnd the Realm ... And was going to pull the trigger on the Carbon Stealth....Just as the LBS guy was walking to the counter.. he said "tried the Triax?" Well ...tried it again and Yes the evolve cams are smoother and yes the other bows are great, But Man... The Triax... Everything everyone said about it is true but something more I can't explain. 
That was 4 days ago. Mid whitetail season.. I can't believe I made a switch!! Day 2.. 100 arrows through and golf ball groups at 40. Day 3 in my stand and a 35 yd doe is silly enough to temp my new Triax..
In the freezer today.
SURPRISING INDEED.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Custom fit job with the new rig for upcoming travels.
> Just like cutting out backstraps, just not as tasty [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lookin' good. I do think that is the best looking color hands down on the Triax too, sharp looking bow.


----------



## Jbhuff0822

I am in agreement with that! Can’t beat that color. I’m biased though as that is the color I have. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertrucando

*Stabilizer*

What stabilizer are you running


----------



## robertrucando

What stabilizer are you running?


----------



## ontarget7

Bump for the new crowd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Ayers08

Im considering buying one today actually


----------



## full moon64

Mr. Ayers08 said:


> Im considering buying one today actually


Best bow I ever shot,,I never have stray arrow,for 6 inches of brace height...It shoots like it has...8 brace


----------



## Sroark

I love my Triax but I really wish I was closer to some of you guys to help me get it tuned correctly. I have a terrible nock right tear and bare shafts at 20 yards leave the bow like a major league pitchers curve ball and end up hitting a good 8"-12" left of my fletched arrows. I've had it to the local shop 3 times and have spent $150 to try and get help and they keep moving the rest ,nockpoint and twisting cables until it shoots a bullet hole through paper at 8 yards and tell me I'm good to leave it alone. I know at that range the fletching is correcting the arrow and if I step back forward to around 6-9 feet I get the same right tear. I finally had to make them pull the cams and check my tophats. Top Cam had the thick tophat on the left, bottom cam had the thick tophat on the right. I had them switch the bottom tophats so both thick spacers were on the left but didn't get any noticeable change. At this point, I'm done with the shop because they keep looking at me like I'm crazy. Don't get me wrong, with fletched arrows 20-30 yard groups are good. At 40 I can start to see some tail waggle on the arrow but it still groups okay. I have no idea what the tophat thicknesses currently are, but I think it may be time to order the tophat kit and a portable press and try to make the corrections and tune the bow myself. Can anyone tell me what thickness their Triax tophats were from the factory and what they had to use to get tune? 

Currently I am at 13/16 centershot and just slightly less that 1/8" nock high. 60# with 26.5 mods shooting 400 Easton Bloodlines 100gr fieldpoint.


----------



## fatboy111

I’m RH and my top hats are opposite yours. I set my center shot at 13/16” and used top hats to do away with the left tear. I did not have a right tear. That bow does not like to be palmed....use a higher wrist and check your grip. Mine shoots bare shafts out to 30 yards like a laser. Both my Vertix and Triax tuned well by switching top hats. Without seeing your bow and your shooting, it’s tough to say. Limb swap may be in order but I have not had to perform that on any of the bows I’ve tuned.


----------



## redman

My Traix is shooting great I think after I worked with the tophats .


----------



## kmorgan829999

Great bow.


----------



## gsphunter11

Thats a great job. Very clean.


----------



## General RE LEE

Triax is an excellent bow but....the Traverse is like a longer ATA Triax. The Traverse is my favorite bow to date.


----------



## Kris87

A co-worker gave me his Triax to tune recently, and it was my first time handling one. I tuned it easily enough without having to do any tophat swaps. I will say, at 28" DL, it stunk compared to my Evoke 31. The draw was OK, but the letoff was no bueno to me. It wasn't as fast either. Not saying it's a bad choice by any means, because I was really impressed with the fit and finish and it was likely the quietest bow I've ever shot. But the performance did not impress me compared to the Evolve cams.


----------



## full moon64

Kris87 said:


> A co-worker gave me his Triax to tune recently, and it was my first time handling one. I tuned it easily enough without having to do any tophat swaps. I will say, at 28" DL, it stunk compared to my Evoke 31. The draw was OK, but the letoff was no bueno to me. It wasn't as fast either. Not saying it's a bad choice by any means, because I was really impressed with the fit and finish and it was likely the quietest bow I've ever shot. But the performance did not impress me compared to the Evolve cams.


Really I thought Evoke handle was like metal 2 by 4 horrible,draw wasnt much better


----------



## cfire7818

I've been really considering this bow. I just need to get to a shop and try it out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## leoneli

how bad is the string angle


----------



## leoneli

how much quieter than the halon is it?


----------



## leoneli

is it the best bow by mathews yet?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Did ya get to 20 posts yet?


----------



## Rlgeraets

LetThemGrow said:


> Did ya get to 20 posts yet?


Wow. Nailed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

leoneli said:


> how bad is the string angle


It's terrible


----------



## dnv23

leoneli said:


> how much quieter than the halon is it?


Not much


----------



## dnv23

leoneli said:


> is it the best bow by mathews yet?


Maybe, but that's not saying much.


----------

